# Quando una storia lavorativa diventa ... qualcosa di piu.



## anna78 (21 Aprile 2015)

Salve a tutti
La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
Il capo era giovane, sposato, atteggiamento informale e molto alla mano. Ci siamo presi da subito. Ne è nato da subito un rapporto professionale molto stretto, ma per lo piu dovuto al fatto che ero la sua assistente. Nel tempo però qualcosa inizia a cambiare, probabilmente dovuto allo stare tutto il giorno a stretto contatto.
Iniziamo a vederci per qualche aperitivo dopo il lavoro, seguito da molti racconti e confidenze. Ci  piaceva molto parlare. Parlavamo di tutto senza censura e con molto stupore da parte mia visto che sono una persona riservata e timida. Ma con lui era diverso, mi veniva facile, anche troppo. Confrontarmi con lui mi aiutava a vedere le cose da altri punti di vista e trovavo questo aspetto molto piacevole e stimolante.
Gli aperitivi proseguono fino a che lui una sera mi manda un messaggio che era impossibile equivocare. Io però da persona impegnata l’ho rimesso al suo posto. Per un periodo le cose si sono riequilibrate, ma in me qualcosa era cambiato. All’improvviso avevo preso coscienza, da quell’avances, che lui mi piaceva e dentro di me un desiderio irrefrenabile e impossibile da soffocare ha preso possesso di me. E’ come se mi fossi risvegliata da un lungo sonno e tutti i miei sensi si erano acuiti.
Resisto qualche mese, ma alla fine cedo.. Ne inizia una relazione inizialmente basata sul dialogo (faceva quasi da preliminare) e sul sesso.. Ottimo sesso, mai provato cosi. Lui riusciva a tirare fuori il lato selvaggio di me in un modo incredibile, veniva praticamente tutto spontaneo. Col mio compagno mi sentivo sempre questa “energia” dentro ma, non so perché, non sono mai riuscita ad esprimerla, avevo sempre una specie di blocco. Blocco che con questa persona è crollato. Sono una persona molto attaccata ai principi, ai valori, e ho sempre detestato chi tradiva. E anche io ero caduta nella stessa trappola!
E’ stato difficile all’inizio per una questione morale, ma piu andavo avanti e piu sentivo che ne avevo bisogno. Mi si scatenava qualcosa dentro che non riuscivo a controllare.. Quasi animalesco. La cosa è andata avanti nel tempo con non poche difficolta di gestione. Il mio compagno non ha mai scoperto tutto questo, anche se abbiamo passato un periodo difficile dovuto alle inevitabili ripercussioni.
Sentivo che non potevo farne a meno, non mi ero mai sentita cosi viva. C’era una passione travolgente, il sesso era fantastico e tanto dialogo, anche troppo. Il che ha portato questa relazione fisica su un altro piano, in un crescendo che è diventato nel tempo per entrambi un sentimento vero e proprio…
La mia relazione clandestina dura ormai da piu di un anno e nonostante tutto, anche se ha portato a stravolgimenti non indifferenti nel mio lato sentimentale, questi hanno fatto si che il rapporto col mio compagno ne traesse comunque dei benefici, anche se a caro prezzo. E’ come se attraverso questa storia fossi riuscita a vedere da fuori ciò che non andava nella mia relazione e che, presa da lui ogni giorno, non riuscivo a vedere.
Amo il mio compagno, ma non riesco a far a meno di quest’altra persona che in un modo o nell’altro mi è sempre stata vicina anche nei momenti difficili,  che mi fa vedere il mondo con occhi diversi e provare sensazioni mai provate prima. Naturalmente anche io gli sono stata vicina quando ha avuto bisogno di me.. E’ una sorta di relazione di elite, dove due persone nonostante siano fedigrafe, si rispettano a vicenda concedendosi i loro piaceri e rispettando i propri spazi e le proprie opinioni..

Qualcuno si è mai trovato una situazione del genere  o ha consigli da darmi?


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

ciao benvenuta!! consigli di che tipo? mi sembra che la tua relazione a 3 fili perfettamente liscia..il tuo compagno non si accorge, la tua storia ufficiale ne trae anche benefici, la relazione clandestina funziona...

perché esattamente hai bisogno di consigli?


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> E’ una sorta di relazione di elite, dove due persone nonostante siano fedigrafe, si rispettano a vicenda concedendosi i loro piaceri e rispettando i propri spazi e le proprie opinioni..


Do ut des.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Dici che "c’era una passione travolgente, il sesso era fantastico"....Usi l'imperfetto perché dal punto di vista sessuale qualcosa è cambiato? Questa storia va avanti da un anno...
Voglio dire: io riesco a spiegarmi i tradimenti solo se mossi dal sesso. Quando si stabilizzano, resistendo allo spegnersi della passione, significa che c'è qualcosa di più. E questo qualcosa è inconciliabile, credo, con l'amore che si prova per il partner ufficiale...
Dico questo perché credo che non possano convivere due sentimenti dello stesso genere.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dici che "c’era una passione travolgente, il sesso era fantastico"....Usi l'imperfetto perché dal punto di vista sessuale qualcosa è cambiato? Questa storia va avanti da un anno...
> Voglio dire: io riesco a spiegarmi i tradimenti solo se mossi dal sesso. Quando si stabilizzano, resistendo allo spegnersi della passione, significa che c'è qualcosa di più. E questo qualcosa è inconciliabile, credo, con l'amore che si prova per il partner ufficiale...
> Dico questo perché credo che non possano convivere due sentimenti dello stesso genere.


Non sono dello stesso genere 
Sono diversi e paralleli


----------



## Uhlalá (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


ciao e benvenutaAnch'io mi chiedo, come Banshee, di quali consigli hai bisogno. Se alla fine i vostri rispettivi compagni non ne soffrono, e voi due non chiedete altro alla vostra relazione, dove sta il problema?

Quanto al sesso clandesino wow, scusa ma hai scoperto l'acqua calda


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono dello stesso genere
> Sono diversi e paralleli


Sì, certo, ovvio che non sono identici. Però credo che quello che descrive lei sia qualcosa di vicino a un vero rapporto d'amore. E ho la sensazione - ma mica la certezza! - che solo l'attrazione animalesca dei primi tempi possa procedere in parallelo con l'amore, non un altro amore, sebbene diverso.


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


Ciao Anna, benvenuta.
La tua storia presenta parecchie ambiguità: 
1) da un lato dici di amare il tuo ragazzo ma di "non poter fare a meno" del tuo amante. Ora, visto che richiedi un confronto: no, non è sano non "riuscire a fare a meno". O è amore (ma tu ami il tuo ragazzo, pare), o è dipendenza, e va da sé che non va granchè bene...
2) da un lato dici che ci sono stati benefici nella coppia (sessuali, immagino), dall'altra che c'è stato un periodo difficile per le ripercussioni dovute al tuo mettere in piedi il triangolo...
3) finchè usi l'avverbio "felicemente", parlando del tuo lui ufficiale, non riuscirai a vedere dentro di te le esigenze che ti hanno spinto nel letto del tuo capo. Parli di "sesso sottovalutato": a me non sembra affatto poco. Ed infatti, sei l'amante del boss sposato da oltre un anno
4) mi sa che non era soltanto il sesso il problema, ed infatti ora parli di "sentimento vero e proprio" (ma insisti nel dire che ami il tuo ragazzo..).

Infine, se puoi completare con qualche dettaglio: età del tuo lui e longevità del rapporto? età e figli del tuo capo? al lavoro sanno che sei la pupa del boss? 

Ti dico la mia opione (quello che cerchi): ti mancava il sesso, e non solo quello. Ma soprattutto quello. Ti sei detta "perché no? proviamo". Ed ora è divenuta una relazione. Probabilmente il tuo Capo non lascerà mai la moglie, e dunque ti sei adagiata su questo triangolo, che è il meglio che puoi ottenere: sicurezza a casa, trasgressione con il Capo (ripeti 3 o 4 volte che il sesso è eccellente con lui). Ma sii franca con te stessa: te la fai andare bene tu, la situazione, ma non è per te "l'ideale". Ed infatti sei qui.

Infine ti do il mio consiglio (quello che non cerchi): molla il tuo fidanzato cornuto, la tua non è un'avventura o uno sfizio, tu hai una relazione duratura, sesso selvaggio e sentimento, dici. Lascialo libero. Goditi il Boss finchè dura la giostra, e occhio a non farti sgamare da colleghi o dalla moglie di lui, che ti ritrovi anche disoccupata. Nel mentre che giochi,  magari plachi le tue inquietudini, e troverai un uomo come davvero lo cerchi: affidabile come il poveretto, e virile come l'amante.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...



Ahahahah sei una persona molto attaccata ai principi e ai valori....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Adesso la questione è:ti mando affare in culo e mi metto il forum contro?tanto per cambiare...
O faccio finta di crederti,condivido tutte le stronzate che hai scritto,e scrivo quello che vuoi vedere scritto,so cose che succedono ...pò essè che una ama tanto il suo ragazzo ma finisce costantemente a pecorina sotto le brutali frizioni di un altro merlo in calore....
Allora mi astengo e faccio interagire con te tutti i professoroni del forum...


----------



## danny (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahahahah sei una persona molto attaccata ai principi e ai valori....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Adesso la questione è:ti mando affare in culo e mi metto il forum contro?tanto per cambiare...
> O faccio finta di crederti,condivido tutte le stronzate che hai scritto,e scrivo quello che vuoi vedere scritto,so cose che succedono ...pò essè che una ama tanto il suo ragazzo ma finisce costantemente a pecorina sotto le brutali frizioni di un altro merlo in calore....
> Allora mi astengo e faccio interagire con te tutti i professoroni del forum...


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## Spot (21 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Anna, benvenuta.
> La tua storia presenta parecchie ambiguità:
> 1) da un lato dici di amare il tuo ragazzo ma di "non poter fare a meno" del tuo amante. Ora, visto che richiedi un confronto: no, non è sano non "riuscire a fare a meno". O è amore (ma tu ami il tuo ragazzo, pare), o è dipendenza, e va da sé che non va granchè bene...
> 2) da un lato dici che ci sono stati benefici nella coppia (sessuali, immagino), dall'altra che c'è stato un periodo difficile per le ripercussioni dovute al tuo mettere in piedi il triangolo...
> ...


Bell'analisi. Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.



ADESSO I PROFESSORI DEL FORUM NON POTRANNO SCRIVERE CHE LA GENTE SCAPPA A CAUSA DI OSCURO.FAMOSE PJA PER IL CULO DAI.....


----------



## Uhlalá (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ahahahah sei una persona molto attaccata ai principi e ai valori....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Adesso la questione è:ti mando affare in culo e mi metto il forum contro?tanto per cambiare...
> O faccio finta di crederti,condivido tutte le stronzate che hai scritto,e scrivo quello che vuoi vedere scritto,so cose che succedono ...pò essè che una ama tanto il suo ragazzo ma finisce costantemente a pecorina sotto le brutali frizioni di un altro merlo in calore....
> Allora mi astengo e faccio interagire con te tutti i professoroni del forum...


Oscu', così ce la spaventi


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Ora ti sembra scorra tutto liscio come l'olio......
Ma prima o poi qualcosa succede. E allora ne riparliamo.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Nobody*



Uhlalá ha detto:


> Oscu', così ce la spaventi


Non ho scritto nulla,aspetto i professoroni...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> * Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile*.


giuro che dopo il "bravo ragazzo" non ho letto oltre... tiro ad indovinare. Vediamo, un collega ti corteggia, tu inizialmente resisti, ma poi cedi ed è un delirio dei sensi. Nasce una relazione, finchè l'amante (che tiene sicuramente famiglia) ti scarica improvvisamente (magari ha la moglie incinta) ed ora non sai cosa fare... tranne la cosa giusta, lasciare il tuo compagno e rifarti una vita. Ah dimenticavo... naturalmente il povero fidanzato non si accorge di nulla, perchè tu con lui sei sempre affettuosa.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...



ciao e benvenuta.
mi è difficile immedesimarmi poiché mai e poi mai avrei iniziato una relazione sul lavoro, figuriamoci proprio con il capo. 
detto questo, non so, stai bene con queste due storie parallele? a me salirebbe l'ansia sia per andare a lavoro sia per tornare a casa!


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*SI*



Tessa ha detto:


> Ora ti sembra scorra tutto liscio come l'olio......
> Ma prima o poi qualcosa succede. E allora ne riparliamo.....



Si come no....una persona che ama,attaccata ai principi e ai valori...dai vediamo......


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> giuro che dopo il "bravo ragazzo" non ho letto oltre... tiro ad indovinare. Vediamo, un collega ti corteggia, tu inizialmente resisti, ma poi cedi ed è un delirio dei sensi. Nasce una relazione, finchè l'amante (che tiene sicuramente famiglia) ti scarica improvvisamente (magari ha la moglie incinta) ed ora non sai cosa fare... tranne la cosa giusta, lasciare il tuo compagno e rifarti una vita. Ah dimenticavo... naturalmente il povero fidanzato non si accorge di nulla, perchè tu con lui sei sempre affettuosa.


sbagliato! :singleeye:
ha una storia con il capo che va avanti anche da un anno.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sbagliato! :singleeye:
> ha una storia con il capo che va avanti anche da un anno.


beh oddio... sbagliato mica tanto! :singleeye: scommetto che con lui è fuoco e fiamme e col fidanzato calma piatta. E che non si accorge di nulla, poraccio


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh oddio... sbagliato mica tanto! :singleeye: *scommetto che* con lui è fuoco e fiamme e col fidanzato calma piatta. E che non si accorge di nulla, poraccio


ma non potresti direttamente leggere il post?


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> beh oddio... sbagliato mica tanto! :singleeye: scommetto che con lui è fuoco e fiamme e col fidanzato calma piatta. E che non si accorge di nulla, poraccio



Si perfetto,ma lei una donna che ama,attaccata ai principi e ai valori...se sono di carne ,turgidi ,e con la punta rosa è attaccatissima...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma non potresti direttamente leggere il post?


mi piace indovinare... sai cosa, l'incipit era talmente classico che volevo scrivere il finale


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si perfetto,ma lei una donna che ama,attaccata ai principi e ai valori...se sono di carne ,turgidi ,e con la punta rosa è attaccatissima...


ahahahahahah... beh quando si esordisce col "bravo ragazzo" era già tutto previsto... ha ragione Cocciante


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah... beh quando si esordisce col "bravo ragazzo" era già tutto previsto... ha ragione Cocciante



Adesso diranno che sono io...non questi che scrivono e ci prendono per il culo....


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Dici che "c’era una passione travolgente, il sesso era fantastico"....Usi l'imperfetto perché dal punto di vista sessuale qualcosa è cambiato? Questa storia va avanti da un anno...
> Voglio dire: io riesco a spiegarmi i tradimenti solo se mossi dal sesso. Quando si stabilizzano, resistendo allo spegnersi della passione, significa che c'è qualcosa di più. E questo qualcosa è inconciliabile, credo, con l'amore che si prova per il partner ufficiale...
> Dico questo perché credo che non possano convivere due sentimenti dello stesso genere.


Io a te non ti capirò mai...


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


Consigli per non farti scoprire?Cancella i messaggi appena t'arrivano comprese le e-mail e anche il registro messaggi e i preferiti della rubrica,non cadere in contraddizioni,non lasciare fazzolettini in macchina,attenta ai movimenti oculari quando parli col compagno e fai sesso spesso col compagno....Va bene cosi?


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Consigli per non farti scoprire?Cancella i messaggi appena t'arrivano comprese le e-mail e anche il registro messaggi e i preferiti della rubrica,non cadere in contraddizioni,non lasciare fazzolettini in macchina,*attenta ai movimenti oculari quando parli col compagno *e fai sesso spesso col compagno....Va bene cosi?


mica bazzecole!


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Consigli per non farti scoprire?Cancella i messaggi appena t'arrivano comprese le e-mail e anche il registro messaggi e i preferiti della rubrica,non cadere in contraddizioni,non lasciare fazzolettini in macchina,attenta ai movimenti oculari quando parli col compagno e fai sesso spesso col compagno....Va bene cosi?


direi che c'è tutto


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> mica bazzecole!


Non sia mai che guardi in basso a destra...Sarebbe una confessione secondo il linguaggio 
non verbale:rotfl:Se mettiamo insieme tutto ciò che raccontano traditi e traditori alla scoperta potremmo fare il vademecum del perfetto traditore


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

ah e non confonderti con i nomi mentre fai l'amore


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> direi che c'è tutto


Mi sa che son pronta per diventare una traditrice perfetta...è  stata lunga e faticosa ma ce la posso fare:rotfl:


----------



## anna78 (21 Aprile 2015)

Dopo il mio racconto vengo al dunque... il mio quesito è il seguente: si puo stare bene con una persona e volerne allo stesso tempo anche un'altra? Lui è sposato e non lascerà mai la moglie e, in ogni caso, non voglio che lui lo faccia. Abbiamo entrambi le nostre vite, e cerchiamo a modo nostro di conciliare il tutto quanto possibile. visto che dura da piu  di un anno è evidente che c'è qualcosa di forte che ci lega. A modo nostro ci comportiamo come due innamorati.. lui stesso dice di esserlo. E quando vediamo che i pensieri vanno troppo oltre i nostri "confini di giardino", allora allentiamo un po e cerchiamo di vederci e sentirci di meno..
Lo so che fa ridere e che lo scrivono tutti.. ma io non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere... mi sono letteralmente trovata dentro a questa situazione, non l'ho mai cercata. non cerco giustificazioni ovviamente. sono grande e vaccinata.
Ma ho letto molte storie di persone che hanno le loro scappatelle e da questa ne trovano giovamento nella loro vita ordinaria. Chiedevo quindi un parere di tutto questo da persone che hanno vissuto esperienze analoghe, tutto qui..


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mi sa che son pronta per diventare una traditrice perfetta...è  stata lunga e faticosa ma ce la posso fare:rotfl:


si, ci stavo pensando pure io. 

:risata:

oppure visto che sono single potrei mettermi a fare l'amante... la dovrei valutare seriamente questa ipotesi


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ah e non confonderti con i nomi mentre fai l'amore


basta chiamare tutti 'amore' o 'tesoro' ed il gioco è fatto
mi cadi sulle basi
è


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ci stavo pensando pure io.
> 
> :risata:
> 
> oppure visto che sono single potrei mettermi a fare l'amante... la dovrei valutare seriamente questa ipotesi


Ecco...noi ci godiamo il meglio e le mutande gliele lava l'altra...Niente discorsi sul rapporto e niente tentativi di comunicareNiente male...


----------



## anna78 (21 Aprile 2015)

*facile giudicare...*

lo so cosa stanno pensando una buona parte di voi... la solita che si professa santa quando non lo è... 
Il fatto che una persona possa fare delle cose che non si sarebbe mai aspettata non la rende certo un mostro..
E' facile giudicare, piu difficile è immedesimarsi nella situazione, semplicemente perchè forse certe cose per capirle bisogna provarle sulla propria pelle! Però per favore risparmiatemi la morale!!


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> basta chiamare tutti 'amore' o 'tesoro' ed il gioco è fatto
> mi cadi sulle basi
> è


hai ragione non ci avevo pensato, è troppo poco che frequento questo forum


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> hai ragione non ci avevo pensato, è troppo poco che frequento questo forum


Studia!!!Impara l'arte e mettila da parte...non si sa mai,un domani cambi nick 
e diventi Mr.Traditore...


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco...noi ci godiamo il meglio e le mutande gliele lava l'altra...Niente discorsi sul rapporto e niente tentativi di comunicareNiente male...




esattamente :diavoletto:


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente :diavoletto:


:up::mexican:


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Studia!!!Impara l'arte e mettila da parte...non si sa mai,un domani cambi nick
> e diventi Mr.Traditore...


boh per ora è piu' probabile che debba togliere il punto interrogativo


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*SI*

Vabbè...stavolta mi sono comportato bene?


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...stavolta mi sono comportato bene?


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
ma non montarti la testa


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ci stavo pensando pure io.
> 
> :risata:
> 
> oppure visto che sono single *potrei mettermi a fare l'amante*... la dovrei valutare seriamente questa ipotesi



Non so, non sono mai stata amante prima mi sembra impossibile adesso.
Ci sono quelle che fanno le amanti a vita (da single), ma al momento mi sembrano desaparecide dal forum.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> ma non montarti la testa



Se è un modo per scrivermi che ANCHE tu nei miei confronti hai esagerato mi sta bene.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè...stavolta mi sono comportato bene?


Benissimo


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



Tessa ha detto:


> Benissimo


Poi posso scrivere quello che penso?


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi posso scrivere quello che penso?


Aspetta, facci interloquire un po' con Anna. Se si fa viva.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Ok*



Tessa ha detto:


> Aspetta, facci interloquire un po' con Anna. Se si fa viva.



Ok,faccio finta di credere a tutto quello che scrive....


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> boh per ora è piu' probabile che debba togliere il punto interrogativo


Ecco....ma alla fine il tradimento c'è stato o no?


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se è un modo per scrivermi che ANCHE tu nei miei confronti hai esagerato mi sta bene.


propongo un calumet della pace


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> propongo un calumet della pace


Accetto e ti faccio le scuse pubblicamente.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,faccio finta di credere a tutto quello che scrive....


idem, io non credo a nulla di ciò che ha scritto. per questo ho commentato così.

va tutto alla grande, ami il fidanzato, ami l'amante, nessuno si accorge di voi, il rapporto trae beneficio... e QUINDI? PERCHE' SEI QUI?


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

speriamo di no perché sarebbe uno al giorno... tagli una testa al Idra e rispunta subito... che fatica d'Ercole :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> speriamo di no perché sarebbe uno al giorno... tagli una testa al Idra e rispunta subito... che fatica d'Ercole :facepalm:


stiamo pensando la stessa cosa eh Dru?

ma sai che c 'è, che queste "storie" cominciano ad essere tutte simili.

poi magari ragazzi sarò io eh? ma io non ci sento "dolore".. non sento la sofferenza, non trasudano un'emozione..

e cavolo, se arrivi su tradimento.net porca miseria proprio una bomba non stai! io stavo una chiavica ai primi post..


----------



## lothar57 (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


La mia ex amante ha avuto storia identica alla tua,solo che dopo tantissimi anni il suo datore di lavoro l'ha mollata e ancora non se ne fa'una ragione.A suo tempo perse il posto di lavoro,licenziata in tronco.le ho sempre detto che un'idiota colossale...non si va a letto con il capo.
La mia ex ex ex etc etc amante un giorno si e uno si,mi racconta che il capo la perseguita.Ma essendo tosta come l'acciaio,non la molla.
Cosa che tu hai fatto malissimo,a fare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



banshee ha detto:


> stiamo pensando la stessa cosa eh Dru?
> 
> ma sai che c 'è, che queste "storie" cominciano ad essere tutte simili.
> 
> ...


Io sto zitto.....!


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

*oscù*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io sto zitto.....!


l'ho detto io  però le ho risposto in modo gentile e cortese, e senza insinuare.. ma solo per capire..

cioè alla fine scusa, se non hai remore, non ti senti in colpa per il tradimento etc de che te lamenti? nessuno ha sgamato, nessun problema...stai na bomba :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Banshee*



banshee ha detto:


> l'ho detto io  però le ho risposto in modo gentile e cortese, e senza insinuare.. ma solo per capire..
> 
> cioè alla fine scusa, se non hai remore, non ti senti in colpa per il tradimento etc de che te lamenti? nessuno ha sgamato, nessun problema...stai na bomba :carneval:



Ma puoi scrivere che ami,che sei attaccata a principi e valori?


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ci stavo pensando pure io.
> 
> :risata:
> 
> oppure visto che sono single potrei mettermi a fare l'amante... la dovrei valutare seriamente questa ipotesi


a chi lo dici guarda :diffi::diffi:


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> idem, io non credo a nulla di ciò che ha scritto. per questo ho commentato così.
> 
> va tutto alla grande, ami il fidanzato, ami l'amante, nessuno si accorge di voi, il rapporto trae beneficio... e QUINDI? PERCHE' SEI QUI?


vabbè...un po' se la racconta...
ma non perchè dice cazzate intenzionalmente ad una massa di sconosciuti...
ma solo perchè ci vuole credere lei stessa e autoconvincersi...

è ovvio che non è possibile amare il ragazzo bello bravo buono e scoparsene un altro, DA UN ANNO.
C'è qualcosa che non funziona.
Di che stiamo parlando???

Non si tratta di scappatella occasionale, lo sfizio, il cioccolatino...qua si tratta di un anno di storia parallela.
Tocca fermarsi e farsi una domanda (che credo che è ciò che sta iniziando a fare).
Un esame vero di coscienza e prendere atto che sto 'amore' per il buonobellobravo è fuffa. ERA, un tempo fa, sicuramente. Ma oggi pluff. Non è più.

Che poi.
Io non capisco questo ostinarsi ad attaccarsi con unghie e denti a qualcosa che è finito.
A non ammetterlo, quasi fosse un reato.
A non lasciarlo andare.
Boh.

Non è che hai rapinato una banca. E' che non ami più il tuo uomo. E che vuoi emozioni che il tuo uomo non ti da più. E' che quella noia o confortevole tranquillità (non ricordo come l'ha definita) ti stanno ormai strette e vuoi altro.
Perchè non ammetterlo (con se stessi)?


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma puoi scrivere che ami,che sei attaccata a principi e valori?


non ha specificato a quali principi e valori è attaccata e cosa ama...

capisci a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## anna78 (21 Aprile 2015)

siete liberi di non credere a una parola di cio che ho scritto.. anche se non avrei nessun tipo di interesse a scrivere cazzate "tanto per".. Ma non mi importa ciò che credete.. Ho solo chiesto se qualcuno si è mai trovato in una situazione analoga e come l ha gestita... era solo un confronto.. ma i giudizi e i commenti idioti teneteli pure per voi, grazie.


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a chi lo dici guarda :diffi::diffi:


ne parliamo venerdì


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> vabbè...un po' se la racconta...
> ma non perchè dice cazzate intenzionalmente ad una massa di sconosciuti...
> ma solo perchè ci vuole credere lei stessa e autoconvincersi...
> 
> ...


sono perfettamente d'accordo...  

se ricordi una volta ti ho scritto che apprezzo moltissimo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, perché detesto le ipocrisie.

appunto le ho risposto così, senza offese o giudizi, non è nel mio stile, ma un po' sarcastica..cioè "allora dov è il problema?"

personalmente apprezzo di più chi mi dice "non lo amo più, ma non ho il coraggio di separarmi per abitudine/paura/contesto sociale da ricostruire etc etc e ho un altro" piuttosto che il mulino bianco del "bello bravo buono e ci vogliamo taaanto bene"...


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Accetto e ti faccio le scuse pubblicamente.


non ti riconosco più


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ne parliamo venerdì


perfetto :up::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Tradito*



Tradito? ha detto:


> non ti riconosco più


Guarda pensavo di scriverti in privato e scusarmi,forse l'avresti presa male.Poi è da vigliacchi fare le scuse in privato.Io invece ho sbagliato a darti del coglione pubblicamente e allora mi scuso pubblicamente.E questo a prescindere da quello che pensi di me.SU una cosa hai sbagliato.Non sei più meridionale di me.Sul resto pensa quello che vuoi.:up:


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda pensavo di scriverti in privato e scusarmi,forse l'avresti presa male.Poi è da vigliacchi fare le scuse in privato.Io invece ho sbagliato a darti del coglione pubblicamente e allora mi scuso pubblicamente.E questo a prescindere da quello che pensi di me.SU una cosa hai sbagliato.Non sei più meridionale di me.Sul resto pensa quello che vuoi.:up:


se la vuoi sapere tutta mi stai simpatico e spesso mi faccio molte risate alle tue battute, comunque sono più meridionale io, vengo dalla basilicata


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La mia ex amante ha avuto storia identica alla tua,solo che dopo tantissimi anni il suo datore di lavoro l'ha mollata e ancora non se ne fa'una ragione.A suo tempo perse il posto di lavoro,licenziata in tronco.le ho sempre detto che un'idiota colossale...non si va a letto con il capo.
> La mia ex ex ex etc etc amante un giorno si e uno si,mi racconta che il capo la perseguita.Ma essendo tosta come l'acciaio,non la molla.
> Cosa che tu hai fatto malissimo,a fare.


Lothar finalmente posso quotarti. Non si va a letto col capo se si tiene al proprio posto di lavoro.


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo...
> 
> se ricordi una volta ti ho scritto che apprezzo moltissimo il tuo modo di vedere le cose, perché detesto le ipocrisie.
> 
> ...


già
purtroppo di famiglie del mulino bianco è pieno il mondo
e di storie come la tizia pure
tradimenti perpetuati da anni ed anni e non una domanda o messa in discussione del proprio rapporto, che ovviamente è bellobuonobravo e mi da taaaaaaaaaaaaaanta sicurezza perchè ci amiaaaaamo taaaaaaaanto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Tradito*



Tradito? ha detto:


> se la vuoi sapere tutta mi stai simpatico e spesso mi faccio molte risate alle tue battute, comunque sono più meridionale io, vengo dalla basilicata


No,vedi non è questione di dove si nasce,è questione di quello che uno ha dentro.Io vivo a roma, mi sento del sud a prescindere,tifo per una squadra del sud.Sai che c'è?Non sono in cerca di consensi,e come scrivi tu forse sembro  una macchietta,ma preferisco ridere,perché la vita sia a te che a me non riserva sempre momenti allegri....!Poi sono coglione di mio,mi schiero sempre dalla parte dei più deboli,di quelli in difficoltà...ma hai ragione ho dei modi tremendi,volutamente tremendi.Ti rifaccio le scuse.


----------



## zanna (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda pensavo di scriverti in privato e scusarmi,forse l'avresti presa male.Poi è da vigliacchi fare le scuse in privato.Io invece ho sbagliato a darti del coglione pubblicamente e allora mi scuso pubblicamente.E questo a prescindere da quello che pensi di me.SU una cosa hai sbagliato.Non sei più meridionale di me.Sul resto pensa quello che vuoi.:up:





Tradito? ha detto:


> se la vuoi sapere tutta mi stai simpatico e spesso mi faccio molte risate alle tue battute, comunque sono più meridionale io, vengo dalla basilicata


ioggia::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Zanna*



zanna ha detto:


> ioggia::carneval:



Si,ci metto la faccia e non mi spaventa fare le scuse.


----------



## zanna (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ci metto la faccia e *non mi spaventa fare le scuse*.


:sic:


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> vabbè...un po' se la racconta...
> ma non perchè dice cazzate intenzionalmente ad una massa di sconosciuti...
> ma solo perchè ci vuole credere lei stessa e autoconvincersi...
> 
> ...


Perche' rinunciare a uno dei due se puo' averli entrambi? Uno e' la sicurezza, l'altro l'emozione....


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Aprile 2015)

Oscuro..... ho voglia.... di esprimermi....


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> E' che non ami più il tuo uomo. E che vuoi emozioni che il tuo uomo non ti da più. E' che quella noia o confortevole tranquillità (non ricordo come l'ha definita) ti stanno ormai strette e vuoi altro.
> Perchè non ammetterlo (con se stessi)?


Forse perchè non sempre è così?
Ma chi ti dà sta certezza?


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*fata*



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Oscuro..... ho voglia.... di esprimermi....


Aspetta che ci si inculano....


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' rinunciare a uno dei due se puo' averli entrambi? Uno e' la sicurezza, l'altro l'emozione....


eh perchè sei una merda ecco perchè.
una decisione nella vita cazzo tocca prenderla e non puoi tenere moglie ubriaca e botte piena, soprattutto se il tuo compagno è ignaro cornuto e se lo sapesse ti manderebbe affanculo all'istante

io di scappatelle ne ho avute tante.
Il famoso cioccolatino/sfizio che poi finiva li e non metteva in discussione il resto (...)
ed anche storie più impegnative: e quando una storia parallela durava 'più del dovuto' con tanto di interesse e coinvolgimento...PRIMA DI TUTTO lasciavo il mio uomo (o mi facevo lasciare) e POI vedevo come andava.
E' capitato anche di prenderla nel secchio, che colui per il quale avevo messo in discussione tutto si è rivelato un bluff, il nulla o magari non aveva le mie stesse palle per intraprendere un percorso...dettagli. Ma era comunque doveroso, per il bene che provavo del mio uomo e per l'amore che avevo provato per lui, lasciarlo libero di rifarsi una vita con qualcuna migliore di me.
E non cornificarlo all'infinito.
Ma che è???


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse perchè non sempre è così?
> Ma chi ti dà sta certezza?


forse no, hai ragione.. però sembra un po' strano che

"amo il mio compagno, va tutto bene, giusto un filino di noia e il sesso un po' spento, però ho un amante che mi soddisfa a pieno in questo. Il mio compagno non sa nulla, la mia relazione clandestina anzi porta benefici nella mia relazione ufficiale. Sono su tradinet per un consiglio".

:sorpreso:


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta che ci si inculano....


Occhio che JB potrebbe dire che mi piace....sai, dettagli...ma importanti!


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Bashee*



banshee ha detto:


> forse no, hai ragione.. però sembra un po' strano che
> 
> "amo il mio compagno, va tutto bene, giusto un filino di noia e il sesso un po' spento, però ho un amante che mi soddisfa a pieno in questo. Il mio compagno non sa nulla, la mia relazione clandestina anzi porta benefici nella mia relazione ufficiale. Sono su tradinet per un consiglio".
> 
> :sorpreso:


banshee.....non si può leggere!Amo il mio compagno,amo i principi ed i valori..ma prendo chilometri di cazzo a spruzzo da un anno....non si può vedere....


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> forse no, hai ragione.. però sembra un po' strano che
> 
> "amo il mio compagno, va tutto bene, giusto un filino di noia e il sesso un po' spento, però ho un amante che mi soddisfa a pieno in questo. Il mio compagno non sa nulla, la mia relazione clandestina anzi porta benefici nella mia relazione ufficiale. Sono su tradinet per un consiglio".
> 
> :sorpreso:


Il mio era un intervento più sul generico proprio perchè quel passaggio stona di parecchio anche a me...


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Aprile 2015)

dai Anna...dicci qualcosa...che fremiamo...


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio era un intervento più sul generico proprio perchè quel passaggio stona di parecchio anche a me...


stona a tutti... secondo me o c 'è qualcosa sotto o è n altra dejaneera...


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> banshee.....non si può leggere!Amo il mio compagno,amo i principi ed i valori..ma prendo chilometri di cazzo a spruzzo da un anno....non si può vedere....


eh lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la penso come te!


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Simy*



banshee ha detto:


> eh lo so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: la penso come te!



mi state provocando.....


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> mi state provocando.....


pure fata voleva intervenire...

comunque lei è sparita..


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse perchè non sempre è così?
> Ma chi ti dà sta certezza?


certezza magari no, ma alta probabilità secondo me sì.
eddai nicka, una persona scrive che il sesso col fidanzato è tiepido, quello con l'amante alle stelle, hanno una vera e propria storia dove si sorreggono anche l'un con l'altra, non mi pare sia così scandaloso chiedere perché va avanti col fidanzato.
no?


----------



## Daniele34 (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


Io posso dire di trovarmi NON nella stessa tua condizione... ma nella condizione del tuo ufficiale compagno.

Io ho scoperto.... e questo mi ha totalmente ucciso... non puoi immaginare minimamente il dolore che puoi provocare a questa persona neanche lontanamente.

Non so se hai mai avuto un caro parente molto vicino a te deceduto...

Beh... il dolore è lo stesso.

Muori dentro... giorno per giorno! Attimo per attimo!

Poi naturalmente dipende dal tipo di persona che sei quanto sei forte e quanto sei disposto... ma posso assicurare che la cosa TI AMMAZZA totalmente.

E non ci si riprende facilemente... se non dietro un grande sforzo o un grande aiuto.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> certezza magari no, ma alta probabilità secondo me sì.
> eddai nicka, una persona scrive che il sesso col fidanzato è tiepido, quello con l'amante alle stelle, hanno una vera e propria storia dove si sorreggono anche l'un con l'altra, non mi pare sia così scandaloso chiedere *perché va avanti col fidanzato.*
> no?


ipotesi: amante impegnato con famiglia che non lascia per lei, e paura fottuta di rimanere sola travestita da "ci amiaaaamo taaaanto piccipu"..


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> certezza magari no, ma alta probabilità secondo me sì.
> eddai nicka, una persona scrive che il sesso col fidanzato è tiepido, quello con l'amante alle stelle, hanno una vera e propria storia dove si sorreggono anche l'un con l'altra, non mi pare sia così scandaloso chiedere perché va avanti col fidanzato.
> no?


a me anna non convince e poi ha scritto un solo messaggio per poi scomparire, sento una sorta di dèjà vu


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ipotesi: amante impegnato con famiglia che non lascia per lei, e paura fottuta di rimanere sola travestita da "ci amiaaaamo taaaanto piccipu"..



era più o meno quello che ipotizzava traccia, e che mi vede abbastanza d'accordo.


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> era più o meno quello che ipotizzava traccia, e che mi vede abbastanza d'accordo.


anche a me... :up:


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> a me anna non convince e poi ha scritto un solo messaggio per poi scomparire, sento una sorta di dèjà vu


idem :sonar::sonar:


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> a me anna non convince e poi ha scritto un solo messaggio per poi scomparire, sento una sorta di dèjà vu


e cosa ti devo dire, se è l'ennesimo fake anche stavolta abbiamo perso un po' di tempo a parlare di cazzate.


----------



## Daniele34 (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> a me anna non convince e poi ha scritto un solo messaggio per poi scomparire, sento una sorta di dèjà vu


...ma 'sta gente... non ha una mazza da fare?


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> certezza magari no, ma alta probabilità secondo me sì.
> eddai nicka, una persona scrive che il sesso col fidanzato è tiepido, quello con l'amante alle stelle, hanno una vera e propria storia dove si sorreggono anche l'un con l'altra, non mi pare sia così scandaloso chiedere perché va avanti col fidanzato.
> no?


Col fidanzato va avanti perche' il capo tiene famiglia che molto probabilmente non ha nessuna intenzione di mettere in discussione.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Col fidanzato va avanti perche' il capo tiene famiglia che molto probabilmente non ha nessuna intenzione di mettere in discussione.


sì, la mia era una domanda retorica poiché mi volevo ricollegare alle parole di traccia.
lo chiarisco poiché sei la seconda persona a scrivere questa cosa, non è che non ci avessi pensato.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> e cosa ti devo dire, se è l'ennesimo fake anche stavolta abbiamo perso un po' di tempo a parlare di cazzate.


Si che barba se non c'e' contradditorio siamo sempre tra noi a scervellarci sulle ipotesi.


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> certezza magari no, ma alta probabilità secondo me sì.
> eddai nicka, una persona scrive che il sesso col fidanzato è tiepido, quello con l'amante alle stelle, hanno una vera e propria storia dove si sorreggono anche l'un con l'altra, non mi pare sia così scandaloso chiedere perché va avanti col fidanzato.
> no?


Sì, ma ripeto, non parlavo del caso specifico!


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Forse perchè non sempre è così?
> Ma chi ti dà sta certezza?


è una mia opinione
bisogna scrivere per forza il 'secondo me' per far capire che è soggettivo?
lo davo per scontato, posso sempre metterlo al posto della firma


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> ...ma 'sta gente... non ha una mazza da fare?


evidentemente si divertono... o si diverte..... se fosse un clone di cloni di cloni...


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io a te non ti capirò mai...


Non ti perdi niente :mexican: Però se posso: in che senso?


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non ti perdi niente :mexican: Però se posso: in che senso?


Neanche io ti capisco. Come non capisco tutti quelli che mettono su due piani diversi il sesso e l'innamoramento.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> siete liberi di non credere a una parola di cio che ho scritto.. anche se non avrei nessun tipo di interesse a scrivere cazzate "tanto per".. Ma non mi importa ciò che credete.. Ho solo chiesto se qualcuno si è mai trovato in una situazione analoga e come l ha gestita... era solo un confronto.. ma i giudizi e i commenti idioti teneteli pure per voi, grazie.



anna, non c'è niente di personale.
spesso arrivano persone che scrivono storie  che poi si rivelano false quindi si ha sempre un po' il timore di perdere tempo, tutto qui!
a me la tua storia sembra reale, mi è anche capitato di sentirne di simili da amiche o conoscenti.
io non ho vissuto niente del genere in prima persona quindi non so dirti, ma in generale riscontravo molta insoddisfazione nel rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> lo so cosa stanno pensando una buona parte di voi... la solita che si professa santa quando non lo è...
> Il fatto che una persona possa fare delle cose che non si sarebbe mai aspettata non la rende certo un mostro..
> E' facile giudicare, piu difficile è immedesimarsi nella situazione, semplicemente perchè forse certe cose per capirle bisogna provarle sulla propria pelle! Però per favore risparmiatemi la morale!!


non è volerti fare la morale,anche perchè sarebbe inutile quanto ridicolo.    semmai il problema è che non si capisce esattamente che ti rode.

ovvero: la tua situazione pare perfettamente equilibrata,ognuno sa stare al proprio posto.   quindi che cosa non ti torna?


----------



## Homer (21 Aprile 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Io posso dire di trovarmi NON nella stessa tua condizione... ma nella condizione del tuo ufficiale compagno.
> 
> Io ho scoperto.... e questo mi ha totalmente ucciso... non puoi immaginare minimamente il dolore che puoi provocare a questa persona neanche lontanamente.
> 
> ...



Che paradossalmente non arriva mai dalla persona che decide di rimanere con te


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è volerti fare la morale,anche perchè sarebbe inutile quanto ridicolo.    semmai il problema è che non si capisce esattamente che ti rode.
> 
> ovvero: la tua situazione pare perfettamente equilibrata,ognuno sa stare al proprio posto.   quindi che cosa non ti torna?


lo ha scritto nel suo secondo messaggio, post #33.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> lo ha scritto nel suo secondo messaggio, post #33.


quindi siamo alla solita questione dello spiegare la differenza tra innamoramento ed amore?


----------



## banshee (21 Aprile 2015)

*Anna*

io non capisco comunque, scusami Anna.. limite mio..

stai chiedendo un parere, o dei consigli da qualcuno, per sapere se può esistere una situazione in cui si amano due persone?

ma se voi state in equilibrio, cosa c è che ti preoccupa?


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' rinunciare a uno dei due se puo' averli entrambi? Uno e' la sicurezza, l'altro l'emozione....


Tutta la questione è qui. 
Ma non si porrebbe se non ci sentissimo costretti a soddisfare tutt'e due le esigenze in una sola persona. 
Se riuscissimo a vedere gli esseri umani come persone e non come ruoli - il mio compagno che per definizione deve farmi godere come una maiala e allo stesso tempo farmi porto sicuro (cose QUASI SEMPRE inconciliabili) - non si porrebbe il problema. 
Con chi mi dà sicurezza, prendo sicurezza, con chi mi dà orgasmi, prendo orgasmi.
Come in tutte le altre cose della vita.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi siamo alla solita questione dello spiegare la differenza tra innamoramento ed amore?


mbè, questo non lo so, chiedilo a lei.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> forse no, hai ragione.. però sembra un po' strano che
> 
> "amo il mio compagno, va tutto bene, giusto un filino di noia e il sesso un po' spento, però ho un amante che mi soddisfa a pieno in questo. Il mio compagno non sa nulla, la mia relazione clandestina anzi porta benefici nella mia relazione ufficiale. Sono su tradinet per un consiglio".
> 
> :sorpreso:


il concetto è sempre di una semplicità infinita,cara Anna.

il tuo rapporto ufficiale è diventato routinario.   il tuo fidanzato,da come lo descrivi,sembra uno che scopa come l'orso Yoghi,mentre il tuo amante è il classico adorabile stronzo che ti rivolta come un pedalino e ti fa provare cose che a malapena pensavi fossero possibili.

e la cosa ti gusta.   soprattutto perchè per ora tutto fila liscio,senza sospetti,investigazioni,scoperte,dolori.

se la tua domanda è sapere se durerà,beh...questo dipende soltanto da quanto ci tieni a mantenere questo equilibrio e soprattutto quanto sarai brava a riconoscere la diversità dei sentimenti e delle sensazioni che provi.

se fai l'errore di pensare che con l'amante potrai avere,a livello emotivo-emozionale,più di quanto già hai, non potrai che incrinare questo equilibrio.

quindi,la palla sta a te.   giocatela bene.


----------



## sienne (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tutta la questione è qui.
> Ma non si porrebbe se non ci sentissimo costretti a soddisfare tutt'e due le esigenze in una sola persona.
> Se riuscissimo a vedere gli esseri umani come persone e non come ruoli - il mio compagno che per definizione deve farmi godere come una maiala e allo stesso tempo farmi porto sicuro (cose QUASI SEMPRE inconciliabili) - non si porrebbe il problema.
> Con chi mi dà sicurezza, prendo sicurezza, con chi mi dà orgasmi, prendo orgasmi.
> Come in tutte le altre cose della vita.



Ciao

e tu, cosa dai?


sienne


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Tutta la questione è qui.
> Ma non si porrebbe se non ci sentissimo costretti a soddisfare tutt'e due le esigenze in una sola persona.
> Se riuscissimo a vedere gli esseri umani come persone e non come ruoli - il mio compagno che per definizione deve farmi godere come una maiala e allo stesso tempo farmi porto sicuro (cose QUASI SEMPRE inconciliabili) - non si porrebbe il problema.
> Con chi mi dà sicurezza, prendo sicurezza, con chi mi dà orgasmi, prendo orgasmi.
> Come in tutte le altre cose della vita.


Che visione utilitaristaca e rigida. Vedi persone come macchine a gettoni.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> siete liberi di non credere a una parola di cio che ho scritto.. anche se non avrei nessun tipo di interesse a scrivere cazzate "tanto per".. Ma non mi importa ciò che credete.. Ho solo chiesto se qualcuno si è mai trovato in una situazione analoga e come l ha gestita... era solo un confronto.. ma i giudizi e i commenti idioti teneteli pure per voi, grazie.


L'ho vissuta io da donna sposata. Ti capisco, al di là del giudizio morale. 
La differenza é che appunto sei fidanzata quindi dovresti capire se l'uomo a cui sei legata è davvero quello con cui vuoi dividere il tuo futuro. Il mio consiglio è quello di prenderti d tempo e valutare. Se sei in grado di tenere separate le due cose e se sei certa che uno non sostituisce l'altro é una storia che può durare all'infinito. Ti piacerebbe? Saresti serena?


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Che visione utilitaristaca e rigida. Vedi persone come macchine a gettoni.


irrisoluto è un poliamoroso.
la società del futuro sarà fatta da individui come lui.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Neanche io ti capisco. Come non capisco tutti quelli che mettono su due piani diversi il sesso e l'innamoramento.


Non è che IO le metto su due piani diversi.
E' che parto dalla realtà e prendo per buona la disperazione della gente.
Anna ci sta dicendo che ama il ragazzo e che però allo stesso tempo scopa da dio con l'amante.
E come Anna son quasi tutti i traditori.
Ora.
Possibile che tutti se la raccontano?
Troppo semplice.
C'è qualcosa di vero.
E di vero c'è che anche la sicurezza è un'esigenza umana, al pari della passione.
E la passione SEMPRE svanisce, per definizione.
La sicurezza, quello che si chiama amore, si construisce col tempo.
E solo perché ci siamo convinti che tutto deve essere soddisfatto da UNA sola persona (che follia!) mandiamo all'aria dei rapporti che semplicemente sono PARZIALI, come tutte le cose della vita.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> il concetto è sempre di una semplicità infinita,cara Anna.
> 
> il tuo rapporto ufficiale è diventato routinario.   il tuo fidanzato,da come lo descrivi,sembra uno che scopa come l'orso Yoghi,mentre il tuo amante è il classico adorabile stronzo che ti rivolta come un pedalino e ti fa provare cose che a malapena pensavi fossero possibili.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Che visione utilitaristaca e rigida. Vedi persone come macchine a gettoni.


IO?????
NO! è proprio chi pensa di dover aver tutto da un solo rapporto con una sola persona che vede gli esseri umani come macchine a gettoni!!!


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Perche' non vedo le risposte di Anna se non nei quote?
Comunque ti rispondo qui. 
Io ci sono passata. Ero una ragazzina ma molto consapevole. 
Ho perso tutto. E tu rischi di perdere il lavoro pure.  Adesso vai al lavoro tutta in fibrillo, tra qualche tempo andarci ti risultera' un inferno. 
E non lo rifarei mai mai.


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> irrisoluto è un poliamoroso.
> la società del futuro sarà fatta da individui come lui.


Ok, ma aiuto, non esageriamo!


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Dopo il mio racconto vengo al dunque... il mio quesito è il seguente: *si puo stare bene con una persona e volerne allo stesso tempo anche un'altra?* Lui è sposato e non lascerà mai la moglie e, in ogni caso, non voglio che lui lo faccia. Abbiamo entrambi le nostre vite, e cerchiamo a modo nostro di conciliare il tutto quanto possibile. visto che dura da piu  di un anno è evidente che c'è qualcosa di forte che ci lega. A modo nostro ci comportiamo come due *innamorati.. lui stesso dice di esserlo.* E quando vediamo che i pensieri vanno troppo oltre i nostri "confini di giardino", allora allentiamo un po e cerchiamo di vederci e sentirci di meno..
> Lo so che fa ridere e che lo scrivono tutti.. ma io non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere... mi sono letteralmente trovata dentro a questa situazione, non l'ho mai cercata. non cerco giustificazioni ovviamente. sono grande e vaccinata.
> Ma ho letto molte storie di persone che hanno le loro scappatelle e da questa ne trovano giovamento nella loro vita ordinaria. Chiedevo quindi un parere di tutto questo da persone che hanno vissuto esperienze analoghe, tutto qui..


cara Anna, ti dico il mio pensiero in base a mie esperienze analoghe, ho tradito anche io. 
Ma secondo me no, non si può stare bene con una e voler restare con l'altra.
Secondo me è un finto benessere, fatto più di 'autoconvincimenti' e 'limitazioni' e 'farsela andare bene', che altro...
non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
Io capirei la tua situazione di più se vi fossero figli (in nome dei figli, dicono (io non ne ho) si fanno ed accettano situazioni altrimenti rifiutate) ma nel tuo caso non mi pare vi siano.
Ed allora, perchè restare con due piedi in una scarpa?

Non noti una sorta di paradosso in tutta questa storia? a partire da lui, che dice di essere innamorato, ma che non lascerà mai sua moglie?

io personalmente non credo che si possa ALLA LUNGA continuare così.
Non ci credo in questi doppi rapporti.
Un anno è tanto.

Posso credere nell'abbaglio iniziale, che ti frastorna e ti sveglia (dovrebbe svegliarti), che ti fa interrogare e capire che ciò che vivi non ti appaga a pieno (o come vorresti) oppure, che al contrario, ti fa capire che invece hai fatto una cazzata e che il tuo Uomo non lo lasceresti per nessuno al mondo. 
Ma in ogni caso, una strada bisogna prenderla.
Anche quella della solitudine, per dire, che male non fa mai.
Credo nel tradimento così a lungo, con sentimenti, come un campanello di allarme.
Di domande te ne stai ponendo, e questo è già buono...

secondo me.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> irrisoluto è un poliamoroso.
> la società del futuro sarà fatta da individui come lui.


Secondo me se la racconta soltanto per giustificare quella poliamorosa della sua fidanzata.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e tu, cosa dai?
> 
> ...


Ovviamente era uno schematismo 
Però poni una domanda interessante.
Ovvio che tutti preferirebbero dare orgasmi, per rimanere in questa semplificazione un po' idiota ma che rende l'idea.
Però, come in tutte le cose della vita, gli essere umani se la devono giocare.
Opppure il punto è proprio che nei fatti d'amore si vuole avere tutto garantito senza mettersi in gioco? Riflettiamo bene...


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> se la vuoi sapere tutta mi stai simpatico e spesso mi faccio molte risate alle tue battute, comunque sono più meridionale io, vengo dalla basilicata


Ciao paisa'!


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Secondo me se la racconta soltanto per giustificare quella poliamorosa della sua fidanzata.


Secondo me si esagera co sta storia del "raccontarsela".
Nessuno mi obbliga a stare con lei.
E comunque è un percorso doloroso.
Ma è un percorso di verità.
Altrimenti non staremmo tutti qua a chiederci ogni volta com'0è che la troia di turno ama tizio e scopa con caio.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> cara Anna, ti dico il mio pensiero in base a mie esperienze analoghe, ho tradito anche io.
> *Ma secondo me no, non si può stare bene con una e voler restare con l'altra.
> Secondo me è un finto benessere, fatto più di 'autoconvincimenti' e 'limitazioni' e 'farsela andare bene', che altro...
> non so se riesco a spiegarmi.*
> ...


la penso come te.
nelle mie precedenti storie appena mi rendevo conto di essere attratta da qualcun'altro chiudevo.
è pur vero che parlo di storie davvero brevi, in cui investivo molto poco, e anche perciò immagino che mollare tutto fosse più facile.
però anche se anna e il suo fidanzato sono insieme da un tot di anni, qui si parla di avere un'altra relazione da un anno.
in questo modo rischia solo di pregiudicarsi la possibilità di incontrare qualcuno con cui essere appagata ma vivere alla luce del sole.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Secondo me se la racconta soltanto per giustificare quella poliamorosa della sua fidanzata.


non lo so, forse in parte è così poiché tutto è partito da lei e lui in qualche modo ha accettato la cosa.
tuttavia c'è chi ragiona così, in modo genuino. a me non stupisce tanto.
lo dissi anche a lui appena arrivò.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ovviamente era uno schematismo
> Però poni una domanda interessante.
> Ovvio che tutti preferirebbero dare orgasmi, per rimanere in questa semplificazione un po' idiota ma che rende l'idea.
> Però, come in tutte le cose della vita, gli essere umani se la devono giocare.
> Opppure il punto è proprio che nei fatti d'amore si vuole avere tutto garantito senza mettersi in gioco? Riflettiamo bene...


Rifletti sul fatto che meriteresti una donna che ti ama per 'tutto' quello che sei e non per 'parte' ed il resto lo prende altrove. Cosa che tu peraltro non fai. 
Sei talmente co-dipendente che ogni tua affermazione e' atta a giustificare lei.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non lo so, forse in parte è così poiché tutto è partito da lei e lui in qualche modo ha accettato la cosa.
> tuttavia c'è chi ragiona così, in modo genuino. a me non stupisce tanto.
> lo dissi anche a lui appena arrivò.


Non sono un poliamoroso, la mia visione è un po' diversa.

Parto semplicemente dalla constatazione ceh sicurezza e passione sono due cose diverse.
Possono convivere all'inizio, ma tendono a dividersi perché la passione si affievolisce.
E soprattutto: sono entrambe cose belle e sane, nella vita. Anche la sicurezza.
E nulla porta a pensare che se manca una delle due perde valore anche l'altra.


----------



## eagle (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


Tu ami te stessa, fidati.


----------



## Homer (21 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Tu ami te stessa, fidati.


Buongiorno...:up:


----------



## anna78 (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> cara Anna, ti dico il mio pensiero in base a mie esperienze analoghe, ho tradito anche io.
> Ma secondo me no, non si può stare bene con una e voler restare con l'altra.
> Secondo me è un finto benessere, fatto più di 'autoconvincimenti' e 'limitazioni' e 'farsela andare bene', che altro...
> non so se riesco a spiegarmi.
> ...



Traccia sono senz'altro d'accordo con te. sono perfettamente consapevole che questa è una situazione assurda (attualmente non lavoriamo piu insieme, ma per mia scelta lavorativa) e che prima o poi dovrò chiudere questa storia col mio "secondo".
Ammetto che dopo tanti anni di relazione la novità tende comunque a scemare.. non è certo come ai primi tempi ma questo credo sia inevitabile.
Sono consapevole del fatto che non si puo avere tutto e sicuramente se una cosa mette in forse l'altra e ti porta a fare cose discutibili, è ovvio che è il caso di farsi qualche domanda.
Ammetto che sono una egoista in questo senso, perchè dovrei concentrarmi piu su quello che non mi soddisfa del mio ragazzo anziche compensarlo fuori.. ne sono consapevole.. Ma so anche che in un contesto "normale", se  fossi single e dovessi scegliere  tra queste due persone, la mia scelta sarebbe alquanto scontata.. Una persona che conosci da poco ti stimola di piu, ma spesso si rivela quasi sempre un fuoco di paglia.. Vivere una relazione clandestina presuppone molto rischio ma poche responsabilità, che invece in una relazione ordinaria e all'ordine del giorno invece sussistono.
Il mio è un benessere apparente, perchè è un'utopia di stare cosi per sempre, e non è neanche logico e corretto, per nessuno. Avevo solo bisogno di sentire altri pareri in quanto ognuno ha avuto il suo bagaglio di esperienze e poteva farmi vedere meglio le cose, tutto qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Tu ami te stessa, fidati.


Ciaoooo


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la penso come te.
> nelle mie precedenti storie *appena mi rendevo conto di essere attratta da qualcun'altro chiudevo.*
> è pur vero che parlo di storie davvero brevi, in cui investivo molto poco, e anche perciò immagino che mollare tutto fosse più facile.
> però anche se anna e il suo fidanzato sono insieme da un tot di anni, qui si parla di avere un'altra relazione da un anno.
> in questo modo rischia solo di pregiudicarsi la possibilità di incontrare qualcuno con cui essere appagata ma vivere alla luce del sole.


idem con patate.

quando iniziavo a sentire dentro quelle botte al petto di interesse, di passione, di desiderio di vederlo (non voglio dire innamoramento ma quasi...insomma se pensavo più all'amante che all'ufficiale... c'era poco da fare se non intanto liberare l'altro...a prescindere da cosa il futuro mi riservava...)

A 25 o 26 anni ricordo che tradivo il mio ragazzo storico per la seconda volta (!!!) ma mi ostinavo a dire che lo amavo. 
E agli amanti dicevo che non c'era trippa pe gatti, perchè io AMAVO ALLA FOLLIA il mio uomo (si, come no)... 
ma ci credevo! quello è il bello.
Una mia amica mi sgamò, mi beccò per caso con l'amante (il secondo).
Le parlai ripetendo (MA CONVINTA èèèèèèèè) che amavo il mio uomo infinitamente, d'altronde erano SEI anni che stavo con lui!! era bellobravobuono blablabla.
La mia amica mi disse solo una cosa, che arrivò violenta come una coltellata "secondo me, tra te e X è finita, non lo ami più invece, prendine atto". Io rimasi secca e muta per non so quanto tempo a fissare la strada (ervamo in macchina). E poi 'no, non è vero, blablabla'.
Non mi disse più niente.

Al TERZO tradimento, lo lasciai.
Ma subito.
La notte stessa che lo tradii con la terza persona.
Per dire.

Non bisogna arrivare a cornificare il proprio compagno con N persone diverse per capire che è una storia finita...
Ma ci vuole tempo...

questa la mia esperienza...


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non sono un poliamoroso, la mia visione è un po' diversa.
> 
> Parto semplicemente dalla constatazione ceh sicurezza e passione sono due cose diverse.
> Possono convivere all'inizio, ma tendono a dividersi perché la passione si affievolisce.
> ...


ho detto poliamoroso poiché è una definizione molto in voga, mi pare, e secondo me si adatta bene a te.

ad ogni modo, i tuoi discorsi hanno un fondo di verità, tuttavia può sembrare che non siano farina del tuo sacco perché per certi versi hai dovuto prendere atto di una serie di volontà della tua fidanzata.
sembrano ragionamenti a posteriori fatti per attenuare la famosa dissonanza cognitiva.
poi non lo so se è effettivamente così.
c'è da dire che figurati, tutto sano e bello, ma se non informi anche l'altro te la canti e te la suoni e stai decidendo per lui.
in questo, se non altro, tu stai effettivamente scegliendo da te.


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Traccia sono senz'altro d'accordo con te. sono perfettamente consapevole che questa è una situazione assurda (attualmente non lavoriamo piu insieme, ma per mia scelta lavorativa) e che prima o poi dovrò scegliere.
> Ammetto che dopo tanti anni di relazione la novità tende comunque a scemare.. non è certo come ai primi tempi ma questo credo sia inevitabile.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che non si puo avere tutto e sicuramente se una cosa mette in forse l'altra e ti porta a fare cose discutibili, è ovvio che è il caso di farsi qualche domanda.
> Il mio è un benessere apparente, perchè è una utopia di stare cosi per sempre, e non è neanche logico e corretto, per nessuno. A*vevo solo bisogno di sentire altri pareri in quanto ognuno ha avuto il suo bagaglio di esperienze e poteva farmi vedere meglio le cose, tutto qui*.


te li stiamo dando...
io mi sono messa a nudo e ti ho parlato in base al mio vissuto...
magari qui troverai anche chi ha avuto storie parallele e le ha gestite meravigliosamente e riesce ad amare due persone contemporaneamente per anni, senza fare del male a nessuno e vivere bene...
non lo so...
non è il mio caso...


----------



## anna78 (21 Aprile 2015)

si si vedo, infatti i consigli e le esperienze personali sono sempre un ottimo spunto !!


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ho detto poliamoroso poiché è una definizione molto in voga, mi pare, e secondo me si adatta bene a te.
> 
> ad ogni modo, i tuoi discorsi hanno un fondo di verità, tuttavia può sembrare che non siano farina del tuo sacco perché per certi versi hai dovuto prendere atto di una serie di volontà della tua fidanzata.
> sembrano ragionamenti a posteriori fatti per attenuare la famosa dissonanza cognitiva.
> ...


Sono anch'io figlio di questa società e del mio primo amore, al liceo, ero geloso persino retroattivamente.
Ovvio che è stata la situazione a impormi di ragionare su certe cose.
E ovvio pure che ci soffro tantissimo, perché istintivamente mi verrebbe da mandarla a cagare.
Ma siamo esseri dotati di ragione e non possiamo non vedere che le cose vanno SEMPRE in un certo modo.

@Anna: la sola cosa che sbagli è mentire al tuo compagno. Digli tutto, che lo ami ma vivi una storia di passione parallela. Se ti lascerà - è quasi certo, visto che sarà vittima del maschilsmo anche lui - avrai comunque tentato di portare un po' di giustizia in questo mondo di ipocrisia e infelicità.


----------



## eagle (21 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciaoooo


Un affettuoso saluto a tutti. Ogni tanto mi affaccio da queste parti ma vedo che il mondo gira sempre allo stesso modo


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> si si vedo, infatti i consigli e le esperienze personali sono sempre un ottimo spunto !!


che poi, in ambito lavorativo E' PESANTE
te lo ritrovi davanti sempre...

fai un bel respiro e inizia a capire se questo amore per il tuo uomo è vero oppure se è frutto di abitudini, paure e altro che nulla ha a che fare con questo sentimento

poi tu parli di scelta...come se le alternative fossero due, queste due, magari invece è solo un modo per farti capire che non è nessuno di loro, ma il tuo tradimento è solo la spia, la molla che ti spingerà altrove... chissà...

vabbè...io non credo nel per sempre...
per cui mi taccio qui, perchè non potrei darti suggerimenti o consigli costruttivi.

in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Un affettuoso saluto a tutti. Ogni tanto mi affaccio da queste parti ma vedo che il mondo gira sempre allo stesso modo


Ma ciao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

ah, cosa fondamentale: è una balla che non si può avere tutto. Basta essere sinceri. Se fossimo tutti autentici vivremmo i rapporti in base alle persone che abbiamo di fronte, agli intrecci che si creano, e non ai nomi che vogliamo dare a questi intrecci.


----------



## eagle (21 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ciao!!!!!!!!!!


Aggressiva e misteriosa. Ciao Simy!


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sono anch'io figlio di questa società e del mio primo amore, al liceo, ero geloso persino retroattivamente.
> Ovvio che è stata la situazione a impormi di ragionare su certe cose.
> E ovvio pure che ci soffro tantissimo, perché istintivamente mi verrebbe da mandarla a cagare.
> Ma siamo esseri dotati di ragione e non possiamo non vedere che le cose vanno SEMPRE in un certo modo.
> ...


Quelli che la lasciano quando scoprono il tradimento non penso lo facciano per maschilismo....


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Un affettuoso saluto a tutti. Ogni tanto mi affaccio da queste parti ma vedo che il mondo gira sempre allo stesso modo


Ciao eagle


----------



## Simy (21 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Aggressiva e misteriosa. Ciao Simy!



ogni tanto ti fai vedere 

eh si, basta con Lamù


----------



## Traccia (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ah, cosa fondamentale: è una balla che non si può avere tutto. Basta essere sinceri. Se fossimo tutti autentici vivremmo i rapporti in base alle persone che abbiamo di fronte, agli intrecci che si creano, e non ai nomi che vogliamo dare a questi intrecci.


su questo sono d'accordo
ma è un livello elevato di essere che non mi appartiene 
non escludo di arrivarci, un giorno.
chissà
per ora non è così


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> Un affettuoso saluto a tutti. Ogni tanto mi affaccio da queste parti ma vedo che il mondo gira sempre allo stesso modo


per cambiare il mondo ci vuol tempo nonché volontà


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rifletti sul fatto che meriteresti una donna che ti ama per 'tutto' quello che sei e non per 'parte' ed il resto lo prende altrove. Cosa che tu peraltro non fai.
> Sei talmente co-dipendente che ogni tua affermazione e' atta a giustificare lei.


Con alcuni amici rido, con altri rifletto. Perché i primi mi fanno ridere, i secondi mi fanno riflettere.
La cosa non crea alcun problema, in genere.
Perché nei rapporti sentimentali siamo così rigidi da credere che se con un partner mi sento al sicuro ma non ci scopo lo sto prendendo per il culo?
Oppure che se il mio partner prende sicurezza altrove mi sta sminuendo come persona? 
Mica sono Dio che devo soddisfare tutte le sue esigenze.
Né tantomeno posso pretendere che l'altro mi veda come Dio.


----------



## eagle (21 Aprile 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per cambiare il mondo ci vuol tempo nonché volontà


E' quella che manca  Ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> E' quella che manca  Ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi


Vero


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quelli che la lasciano quando scoprono il tradimento non penso lo facciano per maschilismo....


Che gli uomini avessero tresche extra-coniugali era ampiamente ammesso, fino a pochi decenni fa, in molte parti del globo terrestre, anche in Italia.
Le donne invece rischiavano - e rischiano ancora - di essere ammazzate se scoperte.
In ogni caso, le donne avevano probabilmente imparato a convivere col fatto che i loro uomini andavano con altre donne, spesso delle prostitute.
Quando poi questa forma di maschilismo - perché se no come vogliamo chiamarlo? - è stata messa in discussione, invece di rivendicare la libertà sessuale, le donne hanno scelto di fare come gli uomini. E allora sono diventate anche loro gelosissime, hanno ingabbiato gli uomini allo stesso modo in cui gli uomnini avevano ingabbiato le donne.
Senza rendersi conto che il loro contributo poteva essere ben più rivoluzionario: fare tesoro della loro superiorità sentimentale acquisitia in anni di schiavitù maschilista, per liberare tutti, uomini e donne, dal giogo della possessività.


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Con alcuni amici rido, con altri rifletto. Perché i primi mi fanno ridere, i secondi mi fanno riflettere.
> La cosa non crea alcun problema, in genere.
> Perché nei rapporti sentimentali siamo così rigidi da credere che se con un partner mi sento al sicuro ma non ci scopo lo sto prendendo per il culo?
> Oppure che se il mio partner prende sicurezza altrove mi sta sminuendo come persona?
> ...


Boh... sul esempio degli amici: con tutti i miei amici rido e rifletto; forse li scelgo spiritosi e profondi insieme o semplicemente è anche un po merito mio... 
Lo stesso potrebbe essere con la coppia


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Boh... sul esempio degli amici: con tutti i miei amici rido e rifletto; forse li scelgo spiritosi e profondi insieme o semplicemente è anche un po merito mio...
> Lo stesso potrebbe essere con la coppia


potrebbe essere, ma non è, quasi mai. Quello sugli amici era un esempio, solo per dire che nessuno si scandalizza se ho degli amici diversi dai quali prendo cose diverse.


----------



## drusilla (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> potrebbe essere, ma non è, quasi mai. Quello sugli amici era un esempio, solo per dire che nessuno si scandalizza se ho degli amici diversi dai quali prendo cose diverse.


Scandalizzarsi no, sorprendersi si


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco....ma alla fine il tradimento c'è stato o no?


Non lo so, probabilmente c'e' stata una scappatella ma non ne ho la certezza


----------



## Vincent Vega (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Dopo il mio racconto vengo al dunque... il mio quesito è il seguente: *si puo stare bene con una persona e volerne allo stesso tempo anche un'altra?* Lui è sposato e non lascerà mai la moglie e, in ogni caso, non voglio che lui lo faccia. Abbiamo entrambi le nostre vite, e cerchiamo a modo nostro di conciliare il tutto quanto possibile. visto che dura da piu  di un anno è evidente che c'è qualcosa di forte che ci lega. A modo nostro ci comportiamo come due innamorati.. lui stesso dice di esserlo. E quando vediamo che i pensieri vanno troppo oltre i nostri "confini di giardino", allora allentiamo un po e cerchiamo di vederci e sentirci di meno..
> Lo so che fa ridere e che lo scrivono tutti.. ma io non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere... mi sono letteralmente trovata dentro a questa situazione, non l'ho mai cercata. non cerco giustificazioni ovviamente. sono grande e vaccinata.
> Ma *ho letto molte storie di persone che hanno le loro scappatelle e da questa ne trovano giovamento nella loro vita ordinaria*. Chiedevo quindi un parere di tutto questo da persone che hanno vissuto esperienze analoghe, tutto qui..


*primo neretto: *e no, quello è il punto secondo te. Ma è cristallino che non ci hai capito granchè del c_ul de sac _in cui ti sei infilata. 
Il punto vero è: cosa succederà quando il tuo tipo lo scoprirà? o quando lo scoprirà la moglie di lui? o quando qualche vostro collega manderà a sig.ra Alce una lettera anonima? quali conseguenze per te, il tuo lavoro, la famiglia di lui, il cuore del tuo fidanzato bravo ragazzo a cui dici di tenere?
*secondo neretto:* hai detto che non è una scappatella. Se ti fossi pagata 5 gigolò per riscoprire la verve sepolta dei tuoi orifizi, in una notte primaverile, ti avrei detto: ok, brava, se non hai lasciato tracce te la sei cavata, puoi anche trarne giovamento. Ma tu stai rischiando assai, e di continuo. Una bigamia prima o poi attira attenzioni.


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Che gli uomini avessero tresche extra-coniugali era ampiamente ammesso, fino a pochi decenni fa, in molte parti del globo terrestre, anche in Italia.
> Le donne invece rischiavano - e rischiano ancora - di essere ammazzate se scoperte.
> In ogni caso, le donne avevano probabilmente imparato a convivere col fatto che i loro uomini andavano con altre donne, spesso delle prostitute.
> Quando poi questa forma di maschilismo - perché se no come vogliamo chiamarlo? - è stata messa in discussione, invece di rivendicare la libertà sessuale, le donne hanno scelto di fare come gli uomini. E allora sono diventate anche loro gelosissime, hanno ingabbiato gli uomini allo stesso modo in cui gli uomnini avevano ingabbiato le donne.
> Senza rendersi conto che il loro contributo poteva essere ben più rivoluzionario: fare tesoro della loro superiorità sentimentale acquisitia in anni di schiavitù maschilista, per liberare tutti, uomini e donne, dal giogo della possessività.


In alcuni paesi purtroppo è realta ciò che dici...ma se stabiliamo che un uomo lascia la propria donna dopo la scoperta del tradimento, perche è   "maschilista" trascuriamo molti aspetti del tradimento e siamo i primi ad essere sessisti.Penso che le stesse sensazioni che realizza una donna tradita e decide di lasciare,vengano vissute anche dal uomo tradito...ovviamente parlo di uomini sani mentalmente.


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> *primo neretto: *e no, quello è il punto secondo te. Ma è cristallino che non ci hai capito granchè del c_ul de sac _in cui ti sei infilata.
> Il punto vero è: cosa succederà quando il tuo tipo lo scoprirà? o quando lo scoprirà la moglie di lui? o quando qualche vostro collega manderà a sig.ra Alce una lettera anonima? quali conseguenze per te, il tuo lavoro, la famiglia di lui, il cuore del tuo fidanzato bravo ragazzo a cui dici di tenere?
> *secondo neretto:* hai detto che non è una scappatella. Se ti fossi pagata 5 gigolò per riscoprire la verve sepolta dei tuoi orifizi, in una notte primaverile, ti avrei detto: ok, brava, se non hai lasciato tracce te la sei cavata, puoi anche trarne giovamento. Ma tu stai rischiando assai, e di continuo. Una bigamia prima o poi attira attenzioni.


Quoto.E signora Alce è fantastico,lo metterei nel dizionario al posto del cornuta!


----------



## eagle (21 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> *primo neretto: *e no, quello è il punto secondo te. Ma è cristallino che non ci hai capito granchè del c_ul de sac _in cui ti sei infilata.
> Il punto vero è: cosa succederà quando il tuo tipo lo scoprirà? o quando lo scoprirà la moglie di lui? o quando qualche vostro collega manderà a sig.ra Alce una lettera anonima? quali conseguenze per te, il tuo lavoro, la famiglia di lui, il cuore del tuo fidanzato bravo ragazzo a cui dici di tenere?
> *secondo neretto:* hai detto che non è una scappatella. Se ti fossi pagata 5 gigolò per riscoprire la verve sepolta dei tuoi orifizi, in una notte primaverile, ti avrei detto: ok, brava, se non hai lasciato tracce te la sei cavata, puoi anche trarne giovamento. Ma tu stai rischiando assai, e di continuo. Una bigamia prima o poi attira attenzioni.


_Il punto vero è: cosa succederà quando il tuo tipo lo scoprirà? o quando lo scoprirà la moglie di lui? o quando qualche vostro collega manderà a sig.ra Alce una lettera anonima? quali conseguenze per te, il tuo lavoro, la famiglia di lui, il cuore del tuo fidanzato bravo ragazzo a cui dici di tenere?
_
Generalmente scoppia un gan casino ma sembra che certe emozioni non possano essere trattenute


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ciao paisa'!


Ciao paesanotta ed aggiungo anche che ho uno speciale rapporto con la grecia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Traccia sono senz'altro d'accordo con te. sono perfettamente consapevole che questa è una situazione assurda (attualmente non lavoriamo piu insieme, ma per mia scelta lavorativa) e che prima o poi dovrò chiudere questa storia col mio "secondo".
> Ammetto che dopo tanti anni di relazione la novità tende comunque a scemare.. non è certo come ai primi tempi ma questo credo sia inevitabile.
> Sono consapevole del fatto che non si puo avere tutto e sicuramente se una cosa mette in forse l'altra e ti porta a fare cose discutibili, è ovvio che è il caso di farsi qualche domanda.
> Ammetto che sono una egoista in questo senso, perchè dovrei concentrarmi piu su quello che non mi soddisfa del mio ragazzo anziche compensarlo fuori.. ne sono consapevole.. Ma so anche che in un contesto "normale", se  fossi single e dovessi scegliere  tra queste due persone, la mia scelta sarebbe alquanto scontata.. Una persona che conosci da poco ti stimola di piu, ma spesso si rivela quasi sempre un fuoco di paglia.. Vivere una relazione clandestina presuppone molto rischio ma poche responsabilità, che invece in una relazione ordinaria e all'ordine del giorno invece sussistono.
> *Il mio è un benessere apparente, perchè è un'utopia di stare cosi per sempre, e non è neanche logico e corretto, per nessuno.* Avevo solo bisogno di sentire altri pareri in quanto ognuno ha avuto il suo bagaglio di esperienze e poteva farmi vedere meglio le cose, tutto qui.



e secondo me sbagli clamorosamente.
impara a pensare meno e _sentire_ di più


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ah, cosa fondamentale: è una balla che non si può avere tutto. *Basta essere sinceri*. Se fossimo tutti autentici vivremmo i rapporti in base alle persone che abbiamo di fronte, agli intrecci che si creano, e non ai nomi che vogliamo dare a questi intrecci.



sono molto d'accordo con te.
anche se il neretto: quella sì che è un'utopia


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

E ci dovremmo pure risparmiare la morale capito?e già perchè certe cose son successe solo a lei....fra un pò scrivo io....


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ciao paesanotta ed aggiungo anche che ho uno speciale rapporto con la grecia


Avevo capito i tuoi legami con la Basilicata,una foto che avevi pubblicato mi era molto familiareSei stato in Grecia?Assomigliano molto come paesaggi vero?Maratea sembra un paesino greco...


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono molto d'accordo con te.
> anche se il neretto: quella sì che è un'utopia


beh, se non si è sinceri non si permette all'altro di scegliere se in quel rapporto ci vuole stare.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Sono stato almeno dieci volte in grecia e ci ho lasciato un pezzo di me. 
Pero' mi incuriosisci sulla basilicata che ti e' familiare, dimmi qualcosa in piu'


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Tradito? ha detto:


> Sono stato almeno dieci volte in grecia e ci ho lasciato un pezzo di me.
> Pero' mi incuriosisci sulla basilicata che ti e' familiare, dimmi qualcosa in piu'



 Siamo in due.....!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> ah e non confonderti con i nomi mentre fai l'amore



mai chiamarle per nome...lei e'  ''tesoro''.......''amore'' no,lo riservo per la moglie e stop.


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Sono stato almeno dieci volte in grecia e ci ho lasciato un pezzo di me.
> Pero' mi incuriosisci sulla basilicata che ti e' familiare, dimmi qualcosa in piu'


Io in Basilicata ci abito...La conosco bene.È una terra bellissima con paesaggi favolosi e suggestivi sia nel materano che nel potentino...Potenza però la potevano fare un pò meglio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, se non si è sinceri non si permette all'altro di scegliere se in quel rapporto ci vuole stare.



infatti *io* lascerei, come hai detto anche tu: con tutto il dolore che comunque comporta, credo che essendo nella sua stessa situazione sarebbe *per me *una buona scelta. Ma io mi conosco.
non so se sarebbe una buona scelta per lei, prima di tutto perché non la conosco: quindi come faccio a presupporre che si sta accontentando?
ti dirò che non do affatto per scontato che ci siano scelte migliori _in generale_.

sulla sincerità come valore a prescindere stendiamo un velo pietoso, dai.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io in Basilicata ci abito...La conosco bene.È una terra bellissima con paesaggi favolosi e suggestivi sia nel materano che nel potentino...Potenza però la potevano fare un pò meglio


E da che zona della grecia provieni? 
Concordo su potenza matera e' molto meglio. Io sono originario del materano ma non ci ho mai vissuto, ci vado, pero', tutti gli anni


----------



## Ultimo (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


Io non ho consigli da darti, io voglio soltanto spiegarti qualcosa sull'amore. Questa spiegazione nasce perchè tu scrivi che ami il tuo compagno. Innanzitutto la mia spiegazione è soggettiva e vale solo per me ed è parte dell'identificazione dell'amore tra un uomo ed una donna: L'amore è guardare l'altro giornalmente e apprezzarlo nelle stronzate che fa,sai, anche quando scoreggia si arriva ad apprezzare il proprio compagno/a, ma anche quando prende il portafoglio e va a pagare la bolletta, e anche quando arriva dentro e vede correre il proprio figlio sentendo gridare il proprio nome, eh si, anche quando entrambi stanchi dopo una giornata lavorativa s'impegnano per una cena comune o una carezza magari. Quindi, si cara, tu ami il tuo compagno nonostante il sesso con lui non ti scatena la femmina-donna che sei. E mi pare giusto cercare altrove per appagarsi di un qualcosa che manca. 

La prossima volta che scrivi evita di scrivere "io amo il mio compagno", se lo amassi parleresti con lui che magari si fa le seghe o anche lui ha l'amante visto che non sai uscire la femmina-donna anche con lui. 

PS: se ti devi fare una trombata ogni tanto, fattela senza paturnie, senza dichiarare di amare e soltanto e semplicemente perchè ti piace trombare. Forse in questo caso potrei accettare l'amore che dichiari per il tuo compagno. Forse.


----------



## Dalida (21 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti *io* lascerei, come hai detto anche tu: con tutto il dolore che comunque comporta, credo che essendo nella sua stessa situazione sarebbe *per me *una buona scelta. Ma io mi conosco.
> non so se sarebbe una buona scelta per lei, prima di tutto perché non la conosco: quindi come faccio a presupporre che si sta accontentando?
> ti dirò che non do affatto per scontato che ci siano scelte migliori _in generale_.
> 
> sulla sincerità come valore a prescindere stendiamo un velo pietoso, dai.


non credo che la sincerità sia un valore a prescindere, ma nemmeno la bistratterei al punto da stendere un velo pietoso.
dipende dai casi, in generale se parliamo, tipo con irrisoluto,di una situazione ideale di rapporti umani ecc. è evidente che quell'elemento non può non essere considerato. anzi, è il presupposto su cui si fonda quel genere di concezione dei rapporti, mi pare.

per quanto riguarda la storia di anna, ovviamente non so al 100% se si sta accontentando, posso solo dirle la mia, cioè quelle che sono tate le mie esperienze, peraltro abbastanza differenti dalle sue quindi non so bene cosa può farsene. 
anche perciò le ho chiesto come faccia a non salirle l'ansia sia quando va a lavoro (ma adesso ha aggiunto che no lavorano più insieme) sia quando torna a casa.
due situazioni contemporanee proprio non fanno per me, quello che scrivo lo scrivo partendo da questo presupposto.


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E da che zona della grecia provieni?
> Concordo su potenza matera e' molto meglio. Io sono originario del materano ma non ci ho mai vissuto, ci vado, pero', tutti gli anni


Epiro,lungo la costa del mar Ionio...Tu dove sei stato?


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Un po' dappertutto pero' come base salonicco


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non credo che la sincerità sia un valore a prescindere, ma nemmeno la bistratterei al punto da stendere un velo pietoso.
> dipende dai casi, in generale se parliamo, tipo con irrisoluto,di una situazione ideale di rapporti umani ecc. è evidente che quell'elemento non può non essere considerato. anzi, è il presupposto su cui si fonda quel genere di concezione dei rapporti, mi pare.
> 
> per quanto riguarda la storia di anna, ovviamente non so al 100% se si sta accontentando, posso solo dirle la mia, cioè quelle che sono tate le mie esperienze, peraltro abbastanza differenti dalle sue quindi non so bene cosa può farsene.
> ...


eh sì, anch'io una volta lo dicevo.
comunque ognuno parte dalle sue basi di quel momento storico e immagina cosa farebbe nei panni di Anna.
diverso secondo me è consigliarle di lasciare, di continuare così, di evolvere....non so se mi sono spiegata

ovviamente è un discorso che faccio conte , ma non in quanto riferito a tue affermazioni particolari.

nello specifico di questa nuova utente sono d'accordo con quello che molti hanno espresso, e cioè che cercare qualcuno con esperienze simili per provare a figurarsi un eventuale futuro della propria significa non essere proprio sicure della grande validità della stessa


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Un po' dappertutto pero' come base salonicco


Salonicco è bellissima.Né troppo grande né troppo piccola poi...E come mai hai legami con la Grecia?


----------



## Eratò (21 Aprile 2015)

Anna chiedo scusa per l' OT


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Vecchie questioni di cuore: fine ot


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti *io* lascerei, come hai detto anche tu: con tutto il dolore che comunque comporta, credo che essendo nella sua stessa situazione sarebbe *per me *una buona scelta. Ma io mi conosco.
> non so se sarebbe una buona scelta per lei, prima di tutto perché non la conosco: quindi come faccio a presupporre che si sta accontentando?
> ti dirò che non do affatto per scontato che ci siano scelte migliori _in generale_.
> 
> sulla sincerità come valore a prescindere stendiamo un velo pietoso, dai.


Ma quello della sincerità è un falso problema.
Perché non ci sarebbe neanche motivo di mentire, se i rapporti erotici non fossero improntati alla più totale follia.
Pensate mai a quanta infelicità ci risparmieremmo se capissimo davvero, una volta per tutte, che l'essere umano è così complesso, multiforme, mutevole e allo stesso tempo parziale, da non poter essere felice in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita?
Se ammettessimo tutti le nostre ipocrisie - e su questo siamo d'accordo, TUTTI mentiamo - guadagneremmo tutti una vita quantomeno più serena e autentica.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma quello della sincerità è un falso problema.
> Perché non ci sarebbe neanche motivo di mentire, se i rapporti erotici non fossero improntati alla più totale follia.
> Pensate mai a quanta infelicità ci risparmieremmo se capissimo davvero, una volta per tutte, che l'essere umano è così complesso, multiforme, mutevole e allo stesso tempo parziale, da non poter essere felice in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita?
> Se ammettessimo tutti le nostre ipocrisie - e su questo siamo d'accordo, TUTTI mentiamo - guadagneremmo tutti una vita quantomeno più serena e autentica.


Le tue sono pure utopie.
E accetterei il discorso sempre senza condividerlo, se tu fossi quello che diversifica, quello che prende un po' qua un po' la'. Invece ami e vuoi solo e soltanto lei. E ti basta. Sei tu che non basti a lei e sei a un livello talmente basso di autostima ed espressione dei TUOI bisogni che vuoi convincerti che vada bene cosi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Le tue sono pure utopie.
> E accetterei il discorso sempre senza condividerlo, se tu fossi quello che diversifica, quello che prende un po' qua un po' la'. Invece ami e vuoi solo e soltanto lei. E ti basta. Sei tu che non basti a lei e sei a un livello talmente basso di autostima ed espressione dei TUOI bisogni che vuoi convincerti che vada bene cosi.


Io ho avuto semplicemente altre priorità. 
Mi sono fatto un culo quadrato negli ultimi anni; non avevo né tempo né voglia di spendere energie per stantuffare a caso. Le poche occasioni che ho avuto, di tradirla, non le ho colte perché semplicemente le vedevo come una perdita di tempo. A onnor del vero, ancora oggi - che di tempo ne perdo tanto - non mi va; ma è solo perché la amo in un certo modo; e non è certo il solo modo di amare...Cerco di mettere in pratica quello che per molti è solo una buona intenzione: non giudicare il modo di amare degli altri.


----------



## Tessa (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io ho avuto semplicemente altre priorità.
> Mi sono fatto un culo quadrato negli ultimi anni; non avevo né tempo né voglia di spendere energie per stantuffare a caso. Le poche occasioni che ho avuto, di tradirla, non le ho colte perché semplicemente le vedevo come una perdita di tempo. A onnor del vero, ancora oggi - che di tempo ne perdo tanto - non mi va; ma è solo perché la amo in un certo modo; e non è certo il solo modo di amare...Cerco di mettere in pratica quello che per molti è solo una buona intenzione: non giudicare il modo di amare degli altri.


Tu ami. 
Lei no. 
Questo leggo.


----------



## Trinità (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


In effetti funziona così!
Poi quando ti becca..............
Torna con il tuo ragazzo e solo con lui!
Ciao


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Anna, benvenuta.
> La tua storia presenta parecchie ambiguità:
> 1) da un lato dici di amare il tuo ragazzo ma di "non poter fare a meno" del tuo amante. Ora, visto che richiedi un confronto: no, non è sano non "riuscire a fare a meno". O è amore (ma tu ami il tuo ragazzo, pare), o è dipendenza, e va da sé che non va granchè bene...
> 2) da un lato dici che ci sono stati benefici nella coppia (sessuali, immagino), dall'altra che c'è stato un periodo difficile per le ripercussioni dovute al tuo mettere in piedi il triangolo...
> ...





anna78 ha detto:


> lo so cosa stanno pensando una buona parte di voi... la solita che si professa santa quando non lo è...
> Il fatto che una persona possa fare delle cose che non si sarebbe mai aspettata non la rende certo un mostro..
> E' facile giudicare, piu difficile è immedesimarsi nella situazione, semplicemente perchè forse certe cose per capirle bisogna provarle sulla propria pelle! Però per favore risparmiatemi la morale!!



Ciao Anna, benvenuta in questo forum.
non ho letto il resto delle pagine e dei commenti  (il mio cellulare carica lentamente  ) comunque sono d'accordo con Vincent Vega. 
non credo tu sia in una posizione facile.  Avere nel cuore due uomini divide un po' e comunque con il tuo fidanzato sei costretta a mentire. Il rapporto con il tuo capo si alimenta quotidianamente. Non sei in una posizione Facile.
Se hai lasciato spazio a questa relazione,  mi viene il dubbio che qualcosa scricchiola con il tuo fidanzato. ...
forse è un rapporto che non  ti va più completamente bene.


----------



## perplesso (21 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tu ami.
> Lei no.
> Questo leggo.


lui ama e sublima il desiderio

lei desidera,per sapere se ama anche,bisognerebbe sentirla

in questo momento il loro è un rapporto consapevolmente dispari,non è detto che lo sarà sempre,magari sarebbe bene che Irrisoluto sublimasse meno


----------



## FataIgnorante (21 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci dovremmo pure risparmiare la morale capito?e già perchè certe cose son successe solo a lei....fra un pò scrivo io....


Ho perso il mordente....lascia stà....non ne vale la pena. Questa poi come traditrice..... sembra un uovo al tegamino.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Dopo il mio racconto vengo al dunque... il mio quesito è il seguente: si puo stare bene con una persona e volerne allo stesso tempo anche un'altra? Lui è sposato e non lascerà mai la moglie e, in ogni caso, non voglio che lui lo faccia. Abbiamo entrambi le nostre vite, e cerchiamo a modo nostro di conciliare il tutto quanto possibile. visto che dura da piu  di un anno è evidente che c'è qualcosa di forte che ci lega. A modo nostro ci comportiamo come due innamorati.. lui stesso dice di esserlo. E quando vediamo che i pensieri vanno troppo oltre i nostri "confini di giardino", allora allentiamo un po e cerchiamo di vederci e sentirci di meno..
> Lo so che fa ridere e che lo scrivono tutti.. ma io non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere... mi sono letteralmente trovata dentro a questa situazione, non l'ho mai cercata. non cerco giustificazioni ovviamente. sono grande e vaccinata.
> Ma ho letto molte storie di persone che hanno le loro scappatelle e da questa ne trovano giovamento nella loro vita ordinaria. Chiedevo quindi un parere di tutto questo da persone che hanno vissuto esperienze analoghe, tutto qui..


SI.
Noi sappiamo che forse la peggiore insidia che la natura ci tende, si chiama desiderio.
Tu stai provando quello che io chiamo il Luna Pork.
E del resto era una teoria che piaceva a Bruja.

Però secondo me i giochi non sono alla pari se almeno tu non convivi con il tuo ragazzo.

Perchè nella convivenza si imparano un sacco di cose spiacevoli da sopportare, ed ecco che appunto trai giovamento dall'evasione del luna pork.

Ma bisogna anche tenere in conto la lezione di lucignolo e pinocchio al paese dei balocchi.

C'è stato un momento della mia vita in cui le scappatelle mi davano l'agognata andrenalina lothariana.

Poi semplicemente non ho più avuto bisogno di scappatelle...

Ah ecco il mio conisglio è questo, mi raccomando, sii sempre pronta a chiudere ogni tipo di gioco, allorchè se ne presentasse la necessità...

Bisogna far così...

Ma queste cose succedono o se succedono, è che in genere i protagonisti del luna pork si guardano bene dal parlarne fuori del loro mondo alternativo sacro e inviolabile e anche perchè no invidiabile...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Dopo il mio racconto vengo al dunque... il mio quesito è il seguente: si puo stare bene con una persona e volerne allo stesso tempo anche un'altra? Lui è sposato e non lascerà mai la moglie e, in ogni caso, non voglio che lui lo faccia. Abbiamo entrambi le nostre vite, e cerchiamo a modo nostro di conciliare il tutto quanto possibile. visto che dura da piu  di un anno è evidente che c'è qualcosa di forte che ci lega. A modo nostro ci comportiamo come due innamorati.. lui stesso dice di esserlo. E quando vediamo che i pensieri vanno troppo oltre i nostri "confini di giardino", allora allentiamo un po e cerchiamo di vederci e sentirci di meno..
> Lo so che fa ridere e che lo scrivono tutti.. ma io non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere... mi sono letteralmente trovata dentro a questa situazione, non l'ho mai cercata. non cerco giustificazioni ovviamente. sono grande e vaccinata.
> Ma ho letto molte storie di persone che hanno le loro scappatelle e da questa ne trovano giovamento nella loro vita ordinaria. Chiedevo quindi un parere di tutto questo da persone che hanno vissuto esperienze analoghe, tutto qui..




la mia risposta è si 
devi pero essere pronta a chiudere in qualsiasi 
momento...
la cosa è molto travolgente all'inizio 
ma poi con il tempo tutto si ridimensiona ...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Noi sappiamo che forse la peggiore insidia che la natura ci tende, si chiama desiderio.
> Tu stai provando quello che io chiamo il Luna Pork.
> E del resto era una teoria che piaceva a Bruja.
> ...



è questo il Conte che ci piace  non quello
che sta dietro all'indipendenza veneta ...:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Stark72 (21 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni.* Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. *


Si perfetto per prenderla in culo, come al solito.


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> è una mia opinione
> bisogna scrivere per forza il 'secondo me' per far capire che è soggettivo?
> lo davo per scontato, posso sempre metterlo al posto della firma


Ma è ovvio che sia secondo te...così come ognuno interviene secondo il proprio sentire.
C'è una cosa che mi stona di te...ma non è polemica, è che mi ricordi tanto una mia amica.
Pare quasi che ti senta la depositaria di una strana verità...è come se spersonalizzassi la gente che frequenti, come se di tutta la gente che tradisce alla fine tu ti senta la più "figa". Figa nel senso che tu ti concedi il cioccolatino, mica come quelli che "se la raccontano", che mantengono un rapporto che magari funziona, quelle sono brutte persone.
Ecco, io il cioccolatino non lo comprendo, io comprendo molto più una situazione come quella descritta. La comprendo di più perchè ovviamente ha fatto parte della mia vita. Io del cioccolatino non saprei che farmene, piuttosto mi diletto col mio santo vibratore.
Fermo restando ovviamente che parliamo sempre di errore quando si tratta di tradimenti, in ogni caso...
E' come se tu non vedessi oltre, chi ti dice che le cose col proprio compagno non vadano? Solo perchè si crea una sorta di rapporto parallelo? Ma le persone non sono tutte facenti parte di categorie della serie "aspetta, prima eri qua, adesso ti metto là". Mi dai la sensazione che tu non prenda in considerazione i tuoi sentimenti, quanto delle idee...e le idee spesso cozzano con la realtà e soprattutto cozzano con un certo tipo di sentimento, di amore, di amicizia, di innamoramento, di quello che vuoi.
Aspetta, io lo so che hai sofferto nel prendere decisioni nella tua vita, ma questa è la sensazione che ho...è la stessa sensazione che mi dà la mia amica. Quindi il mio post prendilo per quello che è...un semplice pensiero. E magari, anzi sicuramente, non mi sono spiegata per un cazzo.
C'è come una sorta di sbagliata rettitudine che io faccio fatica a capire. Ma forse si vive meglio così, non lo so...io sono fatta proprio in maniera completamente diversa.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ma tu sei traditrice o tradita?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> è una mia opinione
> bisogna scrivere per forza il 'secondo me' per far capire che è soggettivo?
> lo davo per scontato, posso sempre metterlo al posto della firma




credimi non è così scontato
mica per niente io l'ho messo da un bel pezzo ...


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Nicka ma tu sei traditrice o tradita?


Lunga storia da amante, 6 anni.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Ok quindi ne' l'uno ne' l'altro


----------



## contepinceton (21 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> è questo il Conte che ci piace  non quello
> che sta dietro all'indipendenza veneta ...:applauso::applauso::applauso:


31 maggio e la vedremo
Che Amorosin sia con noi....eheheeheh...

Forse non si è ancora capito del mio secondo lavoro e di come mai non passo più le giornate sul forum....


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ok quindi ne' l'uno ne' l'altro


E quindi?


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

No era solo curiosita' dopo la critica che hai fatto a traccia


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> No era solo curiosita' dopo la critica che hai fatto a traccia


Ma non era una critica...


----------



## Tradito? (21 Aprile 2015)

Vabbe' in un certo senso....non riuscivo ad inquadrare il tuo discorso in quello di un traditore di qui la curiosita'


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Vabbe' in un certo senso....non riuscivo ad inquadrare il tuo discorso in quello di un traditore di qui la curiosita'


Semplicemente Traccia mi ricorda tanto una mia amica che fa discorsi simili e spesso ne abbiamo discusso...come se i suoi tradimenti fossero fatti "bene", perchè lei ogni volta che si rendeva conto mollava quella storia il giorno dopo.
E criticava parecchio la mia storia proprio perchè era una storia lunga e lui non ha mai chiuso con la sua donna.
Io so che quello che ho avuto con lui era importante, c'era una sentimento se vogliamo, ma ho la certezza anche che ami sua moglie, non mi ha mai dato motivo per dubitarne anche se è stato con me 6 anni.
E lei invece c'aveva sta convinzione che invece no, lui aveva problemi nella sua coppia...perchè lei quando tradiva allora c'erano problemi e chiudeva le storie. Non glielo facevi entrare in testa che non tutti ragionano così.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui ama e sublima il desiderio
> 
> lei desidera,per sapere se ama anche,bisognerebbe sentirla
> 
> in questo momento il loro è un rapporto consapevolmente dispari,non è detto che lo sarà sempre,magari sarebbe bene che Irrisoluto sublimasse meno


bravo perplesso.
io magari sublimo troppo. Ma se la gente prendesse un po' più serio il proprio desiderio, sarebbe un mondo migliore. O almeno con meno tragedie come quelle che si leggono sul forum...


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Semplicemente Traccia mi ricorda tanto una mia amica che fa discorsi simili e spesso ne abbiamo discusso...come se i suoi tradimenti fossero fatti "bene", perchè lei ogni volta che si rendeva conto mollava quella storia il giorno dopo.
> E criticava parecchio la mia storia proprio perchè era una storia lunga e lui non ha mai chiuso con la sua donna.
> Io so che quello che ho avuto con lui era importante, c'era una sentimento se vogliamo, ma ho la certezza anche che ami sua moglie, non mi ha mai dato motivo per dubitarne anche se è stato con me 6 anni.
> E lei invece c'aveva sta convinzione che invece no, lui aveva problemi nella sua coppia...perchè lei quando tradiva allora c'erano problemi e chiudeva le storie. Non glielo facevi entrare in testa che non tutti ragionano così.


Premesso che per me tanti cioccolatini equivalgono a una storia parallela e nessuna delle due mi sembra di principio in contraddizione con l'amore per il partner principale. Quello che però non capisco è come si possa concretamente, nel quotidiano, stare dietro a due donne.  Non è tanto il sesso - anche se immagino che con l'età anche quello può rivelarsi un po' faticoso. Penso alla presenza emotiva e concreta...bisogna avere un bel po' di tempo libero e soprattutto gestirlo bene.


----------



## Nicka (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Premesso che per me tanti cioccolatini equivalgono a una storia parallela e nessuna delle due mi sembra di principio in contraddizione con l'amore per il partner principale. Quello che però non capisco è come si possa concretamente, nel quotidiano, stare dietro a due donne.  Non è tanto il sesso - anche se immagino che con l'età anche quello può rivelarsi un po' faticoso. Penso alla presenza emotiva e concreta...bisogna avere un bel po' di tempo libero e soprattutto gestirlo bene.


Non è un vero quotidiano, innanzitutto.
Poi mi pare che Anna78 abbia anche detto che nel momento in cui sono più vicini emotivamente devono per forza di cose allontanarsi perchè diventa ingestibile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma quello della sincerità è un falso problema.
> Perché non ci sarebbe neanche motivo di mentire, se i rapporti erotici non fossero improntati alla più totale follia.
> Pensate mai a quanta infelicità ci risparmieremmo se capissimo davvero, una volta per tutte, che l'essere umano è così complesso, multiforme, mutevole e allo stesso tempo parziale, da non poter essere felice in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita?
> Se ammettessimo tutti le nostre ipocrisie - e su questo siamo d'accordo, TUTTI mentiamo - guadagneremmo tutti una vita quantomeno più serena e autentica.


Guarda che io stavo dicendo esattamente il contrario, e cioè che per me solo noi possiamo  stabilire dove sta la felicità per noi stessi. Ognuno per se, intendo.
Ci sono persone che sono assolutamente felici di vivere in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita, e ci mancherebbe.
Come esistono persone che sono assolutamente sincere nel rappresentare la propria impossibilità a rimanerci.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che io stavo dicendo esattamente il contrario, e cioè che per me solo noi possiamo  stabilire dove sta la felicità per noi stessi. Ognuno per se, intendo.
> Ci sono persone che sono assolutamente felici di vivere in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita, e ci mancherebbe.
> Come esistono persone che sono assolutamente sincere nel rappresentare la propria impossibilità a rimanerci.


Quoto


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

A me e'capitato da sposata e ben più in la ( credo) della tua età 
Un età in cui credi di essere apparentemente fuori da certe sbandate
Io come te avrei detto mai e poi mai tradirei credevo di amare 
 In realtà ...
Amare dovrebbe impedirti di tradire
Io sino a che ho amato non ho tradito
Poi va be la mia era una storia particolare non mi ripeto
Non ho capito se vuoi un consiglio o solo capire chi ci è passata /o
Sul passato appunto la mia esp è pari alla tua marito lontano x lavoro ma a prescindere sesso assente e le rare volte tiepidino e figli impegni io mi credevo felice 
Poi lui passione sesso travolgente confidenze risate tutto fluido tutto facile tutto coinvolto pancia cuore testa 
Finale lui si è separato ( non per me, è stato coerente , non amava più )
Voleva di più con me me lo ha detto e dimostrarto in ogni modo in questi anni in cui io ho detto basta 
E Io sono rimasta qui
X affetto x paura x ideale di famiglia x i figli perché sento di provare qualcosa ancora perché spero torni serenità perché con lui sto bene e molto e'il mio compagno il papà di qnto di più bello ho alMondo 
Gli voglio bene 
Non credo di amarlo

Credo anche che amante riportato in un contesto normale forse perderebbe un po di tutta sta passione forte e ho paura di rischiare e far stare male Tutti
Forse un giorno ci arriverò non so
Tu sei giovane indipendentemente dal capo prova a stare sola e cercare di capirti


Detto questo potrebbe trattarsi di una Tebe che ama il suo compagno e passa piacevoli momenti fuori... Perché no scusate?


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è un vero quotidiano, innanzitutto.
> Poi mi pare che Anna78 abbia anche detto che nel momento in cui sono più vicini emotivamente devono per forza di cose allontanarsi perchè diventa ingestibile.


Mi riferivo anche un po' al tuo confronto con Traccia.
Comunque il fatto che anche Anna abbia delle difficoltà conferma quello che ho detto


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

In passato non ho mai tradito
Lasciavo prima 
Chiudevo
Ho chiuso una convivenza e sono andata a vivere da sola
Era affetto
Non più amore 
A 25 anni non va bene
Nemmeno a 40 forse ma con figli e non stando comunque così male ci può stare 
Io con la mia famiglia sto bene stiamo bene passiamo momento a cui non voglio a cura rinunciare 
Preferisci rinunciare alla passione Adesso
E invidio / ammiro quelli sposati che sicura si cercano non x routine 


Ma tu sei giovane 
Coraggio!


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che io stavo dicendo esattamente il contrario, e cioè che per me solo noi possiamo  stabilire dove sta la felicità per noi stessi. Ognuno per se, intendo.
> Ci sono persone che sono assolutamente felici di vivere in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita, e ci mancherebbe.
> Come esistono persone che sono assolutamente sincere nel rappresentare la propria impossibilità a rimanerci.


temo che non sia solo del funzionamento del forum che non capisco nulla . Mi riferivo al tuo "stendiamo un velo pietoso" a proposito della sincerità, che avevo inteso come una tua resa di fronte all'ipocrisia che struttura ogni rapporto umano.
Quello che dici qui sopra comunque lo sottoscrivo.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, se non si è sinceri non si permette all'altro di scegliere se in quel rapporto ci vuole stare.


Non è facile 
Si fa male a volte con la sincerità 
Eppure sono convinta anche io che sia giusto
Io ho detto cosa provo e cosa penso da di la possibilità all altro di scegliere 
Non è facile ripeto ma si può fare 
Solo temo sia anche un modo x alleggerirsi 
Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma quello della sincerità è un falso problema.
> Perché non ci sarebbe neanche motivo di mentire, se i rapporti erotici non fossero improntati alla più totale follia.
> Pensate mai a quanta infelicità ci risparmieremmo se capissimo davvero, una volta per tutte, che l'essere umano è così complesso, multiforme, mutevole e allo stesso tempo parziale, da non poter essere felice in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita?
> Se ammettessimo tutti le nostre ipocrisie - e su questo siamo d'accordo, TUTTI mentiamo - guadagneremmo tutti una vita quantomeno più serena e autentica.


Quoto


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Si perfetto per prenderla in culo, come al solito.


Purtroppo a volte è vero
Ma come le buone mogli 
I bravi colleghi 
A volte le persone più miti migliori diventano quasi scontati e privi di attrattiva mentre i figli o le figlie di buona donna quasi mai


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che io stavo dicendo esattamente il contrario, e cioè che per me solo noi possiamo  stabilire dove sta la felicità per noi stessi. Ognuno per se, intendo.
> Ci sono persone che sono assolutamente felici di vivere in un rapporto esclusivo per tutta la vita, e ci mancherebbe.
> Come esistono persone che sono assolutamente sincere nel rappresentare la propria impossibilità a rimanerci.


Io sino a pochi anni fa credevo di desiderare un rapporto esclusivo uno, quello , per sempre.
Di poter essere felice così
Lo penso ancora ma temo che l amore abbia una scadenza .
Quindi più raporti esclusivi 
Non sono dell idea di prendere un pezzo qui ed uno li perché ho provato  e non fa per me 
Ma non critico chi lo fa
Non giudico più o cerco di non farlo


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io non capisco comunque, scusami Anna.. limite mio..
> 
> stai chiedendo un parere, o dei consigli da qualcuno, per sapere se può esistere una situazione in cui si amano due persone?
> 
> *ma se voi state in equilibrio,* cosa c è che ti preoccupa?


ma equilibrio di che... non è equilatero, due lati del triangolo sono consapevoli, l'altro no. Dopo un anno, chiamare questo equilibrio mi pare paradossale. Non è una scopata e via eh...


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci dovremmo pure risparmiare la morale capito?e già perchè certe cose son successe solo a lei....fra un pò scrivo io....


ma poi la morale de che... sincerità, lealtà, coraggio, responsabilità di ciò che si fa è essere morali? Allora viva la moralità. Capisco qualche scopata una botta e via, ci si può cascare... ma un anno di inganni, come cazzo si fa a guardare negli occhi il proprio uomo o la propria donna? Ma cazzo, avere il coraggio se non di parlare almeno di chiudere la relazione no, eh?


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Purtroppo a volte è vero
> Ma come le buone mogli
> I bravi colleghi
> A volte l*e persone più miti migliori diventano quasi scontati e privi di attrattiva* mentre i figli o le figlie di buona donna quasi mai


_Prima o poi l'amore finisce, le persone miti diventano scontate e prive di attrattiva...
_
A un certo punto della nostra vita però occorre chiedersi cosa vogliamo dagli altri e cosa siamo in grado di dare per ottenerlo.
L'amore passionale inevitabilmente finisce sempre.
E una persona che da sicurezza al fianco di certo non può scatenare adrenalina, sono due cose contrastanti.
E non è neppure onesto cercarla altrove, in altre persone: prendere solo il meglio di chi abbiamo al fianco significa usare gli altri.
E' preferibile essere onesti con noi stessi e con gli altri: si può passare tutta la vita, o quasi, a cercare la passione, se è quello che cerchiamo.
Ma se si prendono degli impegni che coinvolgono altre persone, un figlio, un marito, si deve essere consapevoli che non deve e non può essere solo l'amore a sostenerli.


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*danny...*



danny ha detto:


> _Prima o poi l'amore finisce, le persone miti diventano scontate e prive di attrattiva...
> _
> A un certo punto della nostra vita però occorre chiedersi cosa vogliamo dagli altri e cosa siamo in grado di dare per ottenerlo.
> L'amore passionale inevitabilmente finisce sempre.
> ...


...applauso. Unica nota: sostituirei il grassetto con "*opportuno*"


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Come non deve essere l amore ???
E cosa allora?

Comunque la passione chiaramente finisce ma non deve finire il desiderarsi il cercarsi il coccolarsi l essere presente uno per altro e
se il rapporto è così è naturale poi amarsi anche se con meno intensità dei primi tempi

I problemi nascono quando vengono a mancare x rabbia x frustrazione x inerzia le cose di cui sopra

Poi c'è anche chi le ha e gradisce scopare fuori casa perché e divertente e adrenalinico
Perché si perde la testa perché perché ...perché non siamo monogami 
alla fedeltà sessuale io fatico a credere adesso come adesso
Però mi piace pensare che x qualcuno ci sia  e non comporti fatica ne rinuncia 
Coppie innamorate ne conosco ancora


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi la morale de che... sincerità, lealtà, coraggio, responsabilità di ciò che si fa è essere morali? Allora viva la moralità. Capisco qualche scopata una botta e via, ci si può cascare... ma un anno di inganni, come cazzo si fa a guardare negli occhi il proprio uomo o la propria donna? Ma cazzo, avere il coraggio se non di parlare almeno di chiudere la relazione no, eh?


È faticoso 
Io
L ho fatto e ha comportato non poco dolore e conseguenze 
Lo rifarei ? Si


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*Sì...*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi la morale de che... sincerità, lealtà, coraggio, responsabilità di ciò che si fa è essere morali? Allora viva la moralità. Capisco qualche scopata una botta e via, ci si può cascare... ma un anno di inganni, come cazzo si fa a guardare negli occhi il proprio uomo o la propria donna? Ma cazzo, avere il coraggio se non di parlare almeno di chiudere la relazione no, eh?


Verde. Morale? Anna è attaccata ai valori, principi...ma come cazzo si fa, proprio.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Come non deve essere l amore ???
> E cosa allora?
> 
> Comunque la passione chiaramente finisce ma non deve finire il desiderarsi il cercarsi il coccolarsi l essere presente uno per altro e
> ...


Bingo per me e'cosi',aggiungi i 20 anni in meno dell''altra donna'',e il  saperla moglie e madre....non sai quanto mi ''intrighi''


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Verde. Morale? Anna è attaccata ai valori, principi...ma come cazzo si fa, proprio.


Ma che diamine però. 
Anna non ha detto di essere una campionessa di moralità. 
Ha detto che non le interessano i giudizi morali. Perché evidentemente li conosce già. Anche perché ha detto di essere sempre stata una persona attaccata ai valori principi ecc. 
E il suo dramma è appunto di essersi accorta di non riuscire (o non voler) rispettare questi valori ai quali ha sempre creduto. D'altra parte, se si sentisse a posto con la coscienza, non starebbe qui a chiedere consiglio per come uscirne.
Per favore, cerchiamo di non sparare a zero senza ragionare.

Per Danny: prendere il meglio dalle persone non significa usarle. A meno che non intendiamo il rapporto di coppia come una sorta di rifiugio nel quale dare e ricevere amore materno, cioè incondizionato, che ti metta al riparo da ogni turbamento e ogni sconfitta. Ma allora bisogna essere chiari e sì, in quel caso chi ti lascia o ti tradisce per la passione commette un atto gravissimo. Anche perché sono d'accordo sul rapporto inverso tra sicurezza e adrenalina. E in fondo lo sappiamo tutti, ma in molti non vogliono ammetterlo se non nel proprio foro interiore.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> È faticoso
> Io
> *L ho fatto e ha comportato non poco dolore e conseguenze *
> Lo rifarei ? Si


Ne sono sicuro, ma come giustamente dici ne vale la pena.


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*Irrisoluto*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma che diamine però.
> Anna non ha detto di essere una campionessa di moralità.
> Ha detto che non le interessano i giudizi morali. Perché evidentemente li conosce già. Anche perché ha detto di essere sempre stata una persona attaccata ai valori principi ecc.
> E il suo dramma è appunto di essersi accorta di non riuscire (o non voler) rispettare questi valori ai quali ha sempre creduto. D'altra parte, se si sentisse a posto con la coscienza, non starebbe qui a chiedere consiglio per come uscirne.
> ...


Non lo ha detto, ne dimostra di esserlo con il suo comportamento. E non mi sembra abbia la volontà di uscirne, la sua non è una richiesta di aiuto. Tutt’altro traspare un perfetto equilibrio in quello che sta vivendo…va tutto alla grande, ama il fidanzato, ama l'amante, nessuno si è accorto di nulla e il rapporto trae pure beneficio…non si può sentire.
Basterebbe essere meno egoisti, più corretti e coerenti verso se stessi e le persone che ci vogliono bene. Che viva al meglio la sua storia, ma almeno abbia il coraggio di lasciare quel poveraccio del fidanzato (bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile, sulla carta perfetto…….)


----------



## JON (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo, ma forse un po troppa routine.
> L’unica cosa che forse avevo un po sottovalutato era il sesso,  discreto ma senza eccessi. Ci sono stati dei momenti in cui ho avuto delle tentazioni, ma ho sempre resistito e non ho mai tradito il mio compagno. Questo fino al mio cambio di lavoro.
> ...


Vabbè, devi toccare ancora il fondo evidentemente. Da come parli sembri ancora in fase ascendente, non ti rendi ancora conto. Non fosse altro che un anno in queste condizioni è già troppo. Quindi il consiglio sarebbe di venirne fuori, ma sei troppo presa.

Tra tutto quello che hai scritto, che è un copione, di buono c'è che non accusi direttamente il tuo compagno ufficiale di particolari colpe o mancanze. All'inizio hai detto che "sulla carta" lui è perfetto, direi che lo è anche su strada, siete  tu e i tuoi "blocchi" a declassarlo. La relazione d'elite dovresti averla con lui.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Non lo ha detto, ne dimostra di esserlo con il suo comportamento. E non mi sembra abbia la volontà di uscirne, la sua non è una richiesta di aiuto. Tutt’altro traspare un perfetto equilibrio in quello che sta vivendo…va tutto alla grande, ama il fidanzato, ama l'amante, nessuno si è accorto di nulla e il rapporto trae pure beneficio…non si può sentire.
> Basterebbe essere meno egoisti, più corretti e coerenti verso se stessi e le persone che ci vogliono bene. Che viva al meglio la sua storia, ma almeno abbia il coraggio di lasciare quel poveraccio del fidanzato (bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile, sulla carta perfetto…….)


Ok, questa è la tua sensazione. La mia è invece che lei non si senta per niente a proprio agio, proprio perchè si accorge lei stessa di non essere in iinea con quelli che erano sempre stati i suoi principi morali.
D'altra parte è un normale: chi nasce con l'idea di voler riempire di corna il proprio compagno? 

Ma quello che mi interessa dire è che capisco perfettamente la volontà di Anna di non essere giudicata.
Ma solo perché a chi interessrebbe venire qui per sentirsi dire la solita solfa sulla correttezza, sull'onestà, sulla coerenza, ecc.?
Io sono venuto qui per ascoltare pareri, per confrontare esperienze, per confrontarmi con persone più intelligenti di me, per scontrarmi con punti di vista inediti per me, e non per collezionare giudizi morali che conosco fin troppo bene. Se ho ben capito, è lo stesso per Anna.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok, questa è la tua sensazione. La mia è invece che lei non si senta per niente a proprio agio, proprio perchè si accorge lei stessa di non essere in iinea con quelli che erano sempre stati i suoi principi morali.
> D'altra parte è un normale: chi nasce con l'idea di voler riempire di corna il proprio compagno?
> 
> Ma quello che mi interessa dire è che capisco perfettamente la volontà di Anna di non essere giudicata.
> ...


Hai scritto tutto ciò che penso
I giudizi morali proprio mai capito cosa ci azzecchino in qsto forum
Come il moralizzatore delle iene

Ma proprio fuori luogo lo trovo
Capisco che venga da farlo

Ma fuori luogo


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che sia secondo te...così come ognuno interviene secondo il proprio sentire.
> C'è una cosa che mi stona di te...ma non è polemica, è che mi ricordi tanto una mia amica.
> Pare quasi che ti senta la depositaria di una strana verità...è come se spersonalizzassi la gente che frequenti, come se di tutta la gente che tradisce alla fine tu ti senta la più "figa". Figa nel senso che tu ti concedi il cioccolatino, mica come quelli che "se la raccontano", che mantengono un rapporto che magari funziona, quelle sono brutte persone.
> Ecco, io il cioccolatino non lo comprendo, io comprendo molto più una situazione come quella descritta. La comprendo di più perchè ovviamente ha fatto parte della mia vita. Io del cioccolatino non saprei che farmene, piuttosto mi diletto col mio santo vibratore.
> ...



boh...sinceramente non mi ci vedo nella tua descrizione...poi,, per carità, tutto può essere e occhi esterni magari vedono meglio...
dici che mi sento più figa e depositaria della verità...
sul primo punto tante volte non ho nascosto che mi sento una merda quando mi concedo i cioccolatini e che sono una egoista del cazzo...ora...se sentirsi figa significa darsi anche della merda, ok, allora si, sono molto figa.
sul secondo punto...credo semplicemente di essere una persona che quando afferma una cosa, lo fa con convinzione, perchè sente quella cosa come personalmente vera. Che non significa essere depositari della verità assoluta.
So benissimo che ciò che è bene per Nicka può essere male per Traccia o viceversa.
So benissimo che ciò che per Anna è vero per Traccia può essere falso,
so benissimo che l'esperienza ed il vissuto di ognuno è personale e che può essere benissimo che l'amante di Anna sia l'uomo più innamorato al mondo di lei pur non lasciando la moglie (bah).
Ma io parlo per me e per la mia esperienza e per ciò che A ME sembra vero.
Ma so bene che non esiste una sola verità.
Però, sottolineare che ogni esperienza è a se stante, e che ognuno trova differenti strade per la propria serenità, ecc ecc ecc, la trovo una premessa scontata ed assai banale, nel senso che è ovvia, sottintesa. Come dire che è meglio belli e ricchi che poveri e brutti. Grazie al cavolo.

Io credo che chi viene qui sa bene che gli altri non sono lui, e che per quanto possano 'immedesimarsi' al meglio, possono dire quello che per loro è giusto/vero, 
uno per quanto può consigliare può dare il proprio punto di vista, che è ovvio sia personale e non applicabile a tutte le persone del mondo
ma se ci mettessimo a dire 'io non sono nei tuoi panni e non posso sapere ciò che è più vero per te' allora amen, chiudiamo baracca e burattini e addio. Non ha nemmeno senso stare a mettere in chiaro i propri vissuti, perchè tanto ognuno "ha ragione" vivendolo a modo suo!
E' ovvio che le realtà di tutti sono diversissime e che non esiste la verità assoluta, questo penso, ma quando racconto la mia, PER ME, lo è. Questo faccio. E' la verità della mia vita ed esperienza. Ed è quella che porto.
Che non significa essere valida per tutto il mondo, ci mancherebbe.
Sarà il mio modo di esprirmermi deciso che lascia intendere quello che hai scritto?
oppure sarà che in qualche modo ti ricordo la tua amica ed allora io sono lei e non ci sono cazzi, tu vedi lei?
boh...
Ultima cosa che non mi torna...dici che io sono figa col cioccolatino e Anna sfigata che se la racconta. Pure questo mi stona perchè sono stata io la prima a portare la mia esperienza, ad Anna, che ci ho messo tre amanti prima di capire che me la stavo raccontando. Quindi io sono stata una di quelle, non una che tradisce solo co cioccolatini... ho raccontato di quanto io ho vissuto nella cecità e che ci è voluta la mia amica e ancora altro tempo per capire che mi dicevo bugie.
Poi questa è la mia vita e la mia esperienza, ed io questo racconto.
Mettere come cappelletto iniziale il fatto che non posso sapere con certezza cosa sia vero e bene per chiunque altro per me è assai scontato ed ovvio.
Così come mettere nella firma un secondo me.

Io ho espresso un pensiero che mi vedeva d'accordo anche con tante altre persone (es Dalida, Banshee, Tessa)...come mai io deposito le verità e loro no, a sto punto?
 E anche per il cioccolatino, io intendevo esattamente ciò che ha anche espresso Vincent, a sto punto meglio di me sicuramente, quando diceva ad Anna che non c'era nessun problema se erano 5 gigolò una notte di primavera...
Non è che sovrapponi la tua amica a me? magari per qualche motivo io te la ricordo e allora 'divento' lei ai tuoi occhi?
Non lo so.

Per quanto riguarda ciò che la tua amica ti diceva circa la tua storia, ossia che il tuo amante doveva per forza aver problemi in coppia, bah, io la trovo un po' riduttiva come affermazione. Nel senso: io posso anche avere le mie idee, ma se UNA AMICA DI CUI MI FIDO mi racconta il contrario, io le credo, punto, non ci sono cazzi, le credo perchè è la SUA esperienza, è la mia amica che conosco da una vita e per la quale ho fiducia cieca (mi viene da pensare ad alcune mie amiche viscerali...non ci sarebbero dubbi che darei loro credito!).

Così come, in generale, io ho determinate idee frutto della mia vita, ma non escludo che mi possa capitare il contrario di tutto a farmele cambiare.
Ad esempio, io credo che la tua storia, 6 anni di amante, io non riuscirei MAI a viverla. Ahò, ho 40 anni e non mi è mai successo...sarà che le ho sempre evitate alla grande...ma che ti devo dire? per me sei anni da amante con uno che non lascia la moglie e me lo dice, è assurdo, per me. Non vedrei felicità possibile a compensazione del delirio e dolore che soffrirei sapendolo con un'altra. Perchè io mi sentirei una ruota di scorta, una seconda scelta, uno scarto, una parentesi. POI PER CARITA' c'è anche chi trova il non plus ultra in questa cosa, che gli va bene così, e che ne trae linfa... ma io no.
E su questo ho la mia convinzione. Pur non giudicando le scelte altrui.
Se mai mi dovesse capitare, a me o ad una mia amica, sarei felice di toccare con mano altre sfaccettature.
Ma posso avere una mia idea? o semplicemente il fatto di affermare una cosa con decisione significa passare per chi si crede figa o depositaria della verità?
Non ho altri modi per dire quello che penso, purtroppo.


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E da che zona della grecia provieni?
> Concordo su potenza matera e' molto meglio. Io sono originario del materano ma non ci ho mai vissuto, ci vado, pero', tutti gli anni





Eratò ha detto:


> Epiro,lungo la costa del mar Ionio...Tu dove sei stato?



avete finito de pasturà voi due?
:singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> avete finito de pasturà voi due?
> :singleeye:


Si


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che sia secondo te...così come ognuno interviene secondo il proprio sentire.
> C'è una cosa che mi stona di te...ma non è polemica, è che mi ricordi tanto una mia amica.
> Pare quasi che ti senta la depositaria di una strana verità...è come se spersonalizzassi la gente che frequenti, come se di tutta la gente che tradisce alla fine tu ti senta la più "figa". Figa nel senso che tu ti concedi il cioccolatino, mica come quelli che "se la raccontano", che mantengono un rapporto che magari funziona, quelle sono brutte persone.
> Ecco, io il cioccolatino non lo comprendo, io comprendo molto più una situazione come quella descritta. La comprendo di più perchè ovviamente ha fatto parte della mia vita. Io del cioccolatino non saprei che farmene, piuttosto mi diletto col mio santo vibratore.
> ...


Mah...Io a Traccia la vedo semplicemente se stessa,dice quello che pensa senza ornamenti e nessuna presunzione di verità  in tasca...


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si



secondo me siete passati direttamente agli mp...
eheheheh


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok, questa è la tua sensazione. La mia è invece che lei non si senta per niente a proprio agio, proprio perchè si accorge lei stessa di non essere in iinea con quelli che erano sempre stati i suoi principi morali.
> D'altra parte è un normale: chi nasce con l'idea di voler riempire di corna il proprio compagno?
> 
> Ma quello che mi interessa dire è che capisco perfettamente la volontà di Anna di non essere giudicata.
> ...


Infatti è proprio cosi... il fatto che ci sia un certo "equilibrio" in tutta questa storia, non significa che tutto questo sia facile, perchè non lo affatto. E' difficile trovarsi ad un certo punto in cui non sai piu chi sei, perchè tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto viene meno in una situazione che, per quanto possibile, non sono riuscita ad evitare.
Non voglio gli applausi, so che cio che sto facendo non è corretto ne per me, ne per chi mi sta affianco, ed è proprio per questo che ho voluto scrivere qui. Avevo bisogno di un confronto e altri punti di vista, perchè è evidente che tutto questo è fuori da ogni schema logico


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> secondo me siete passati direttamente agli mp...
> eheheheh


Si gli ho mandato 2 foto piccanti ed è svenuto subito:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Infatti è proprio cosi... il fatto che ci sia un certo "equilibrio" in tutta questa storia, non significa che tutto questo sia facile, perchè non lo affatto. E' difficile trovarsi ad un certo punto in cui non sai piu chi sei, perchè tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto viene meno in una situazione che, per quanto possibile, non sono riuscita ad evitare.
> Non voglio gli applausi, so che cio che sto facendo non è corretto ne per me, ne per chi mi sta affianco, ed è proprio per questo che ho voluto scrivere qui. Avevo bisogno di un confronto e altri punti di vista, perchè è evidente che tutto questo è fuori da ogni schema logico


Se ti rendi conto che bene non stai non sarebbe meglio che ti allontanassi un po' da entrambi?Come la vedi?


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si gli ho mandato 2 foto piccanti ed è svenuto subito:carneval::rotfl:


 se sopravvive facciamo un raduno basilicato prima o poi, dai.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> se sopravvive facciamo un raduno basilicato prima o poi, dai.


Speriamo bene....Faccio sempre danni ultimamente


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Come non deve essere l amore ???
> E cosa allora?
> 
> Comunque la passione chiaramente finisce ma non deve finire il desiderarsi il cercarsi il coccolarsi l essere presente uno per altro e
> ...


Grassetto: dipende.
Sicuramente se il rapporto non è così si trovano ampie giustificazioni per farsi i cazzi propri.
Ma pure se è così vi è chi tradisce ugualmente perché come dici tu non tutti sono naturalmente monogami e tradire è divertente e adrenalinico.
Quindi non è l'amore che regge una coppia, ma l'onestà verso se stessi e gli altri con cui abbiamo preso degli impegni.
Abbiamo scelto di essere genitori? Di condividere la nostra vita e i nostri beni con un'altra persona?
Sappiamo che il nostro tradire potrebbe fare male ad altri?
Non ci sono giustificazioni. Siamo disonesti, ammettiamolo, se tradiamo. 
Ed egoisti. 
Non cerchiamo giustificazioni.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E criticava parecchio la mia storia proprio perchè era una storia lunga e lui non ha mai chiuso con la sua donna.
> Io so che quello che ho avuto con lui era importante, c'era una sentimento se vogliamo, ma ho la certezza anche che ami sua moglie, *non mi ha mai dato motivo per dubitarne anche se è stato con me 6 anni.*
> E lei invece c'aveva sta convinzione che invece no, lui aveva problemi nella sua coppia...perchè lei quando tradiva allora c'erano problemi e chiudeva le storie. Non glielo facevi entrare in testa che non tutti ragionano così.


magari mò ti incazzi, ma secondo me è verissimo che quella coppia ha dei grossi problemi, lui ha mentito a lei per sei lunghi anni, durante i quali diceva una serie infinita di palle e di stronzate, ha chiuso con te in un modo bruttissimo e anche con sofferenza a quanto hai detto.
la moglie chissà se lo avrebbe sposato sapendo tutto questo.
poi ovviamente dipende da cosa intendiamo per problema: non si tratta solo di litigate, discussioni, gelosie.
un problema c'è anche quando hai così poco rispetto per il tuo partner da tradirlo e mentirgli con continuità, nascondendo delle parti di te così importanti.
mi spiace nicka, uno può anche dire che anche se ha un amante con il partner è tutto ok. bisognerebbe vedere se anche il partner è d'accordo, altrimenti è ovvio che in quella coppia c'è un grande squilibrio.


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*OK*



Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ok, questa è la tua sensazione. La mia è invece che lei non si senta per niente a proprio agio, proprio perchè si accorge lei stessa di non essere in iinea con quelli che erano sempre stati i suoi principi morali.
> D'altra parte è un normale: chi nasce con l'idea di voler riempire di corna il proprio compagno?
> 
> Ma quello che mi interessa dire è che capisco perfettamente la volontà di Anna di non essere giudicata.
> ...


Grazie per la tua risposta. Tutto chiaro, non era mia intenzione dare giudizi morali ma solo esprimere un punto di vista. Sono qui anch'io per gli stessi tuoi motivi.


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> magari mò ti incazzi, ma secondo me è verissimo che quella coppia ha dei grossi problemi, lui ha mentito a lei per sei lunghi anni, durante i quali diceva una serie infinita di palle e di stronzate, ha chiuso con te in un modo bruttissimo e anche con sofferenza a quanto hai detto.
> la moglie chissà se lo avrebbe sposato sapendo tutto questo.
> poi ovviamente dipende da cosa intendiamo per problema: non si tratta solo di litigate, discussioni, gelosie.
> un problema c'è anche quando hai così poco rispetto per il tuo partner da tradirlo e mentirgli con continuità, nascondendo delle parti di te così importanti.
> mi spiace nicka, uno può anche dire che anche se ha un amante con il partner è tutto ok. bisognerebbe vedere se anche il partner è d'accordo, altrimenti è ovvio che in quella coppia c'è un grande squilibrio.



quoto... e secondo me dichiarare di amare la moglie mentre si ha per 6 anni la stessa amante è una roba che non sta in piedi


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Infatti è proprio cosi... il fatto che ci sia un certo "equilibrio" in tutta questa storia, non significa che tutto questo sia facile, perchè non lo affatto. E' difficile trovarsi ad un certo punto in cui non sai piu chi sei, perchè tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto viene meno in una situazione che, per quanto possibile, non sono riuscita ad evitare.
> Non voglio gli applausi, so che cio che sto facendo non è corretto ne per me, ne per chi mi sta affianco, ed è proprio per questo che ho voluto scrivere qui. Avevo bisogno di un confronto e altri punti di vista, perchè è evidente che tutto questo è fuori da ogni schema logico



Anna, se sei nata nel 1978 non sei più giovanissima.
37 anni, sei fidanzata da molti anni, non ho letto però di progetti condivisi col tuo fidanzato.
Convivenza, figli, matrimonio.... ne avete parlato?
O vi va bene così, per gli anni a venire?
6 o 7 anni ancora e sarai già in premenopausa. 
Invece stai lì come una ventenne a farti domande su cosa sta accadendo, sul perché ti scopi il tuo capo e perché ti piace farlo di più con lui che col tuo fidanzato.
Cosa vuoi dalla tua vita?


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

ma come si fa a definire una coppia senza problemi quella dove uno dei due per sei anni racconta menzogne per stare con un'altra?
ho letto le interpretazioni che ognuno riesce a dare delle proprie scelte e comprendo che ognuno nei propri panni veda le cose in un certo modo...però esiste anche un minimo di oggettività .
e questo vale anche per il discorso della sincerità che non sarà un valore assoluto ma è una bella base per qualsiasi tipo di rapporto


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come si fa a definire una coppia senza problemi quella dove uno dei due per sei anni racconta menzogne per stare con un'altra?
> ho letto le interpretazioni che ognuno riesce a dare delle proprie scelte e comprendo che ognuno nei propri panni veda le cose in un certo modo...però esiste anche un minimo di oggettività .
> *e questo vale anche per il discorso della sincerità che non sarà un valore assoluto ma è una bella base per qualsiasi tipo di rapporto*


Appunto, direi fondamentale. Ma probabilmente anche questo è un giudizio morale.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Appunto, direi fondamentale. Ma probabilmente anche questo è un giudizio morale.


pazienza


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*Sì danny....*



danny ha detto:


> Grassetto: dipende.
> Sicuramente se il rapporto non è così si trovano ampie giustificazioni per farsi i cazzi propri.
> Ma pure se è così vi è chi tradisce ugualmente perché come dici tu non tutti sono naturalmente monogami e tradire è divertente e adrenalinico.
> Quindi non è l'amore che regge una coppia, ma l'onestà verso se stessi e gli altri con cui abbiamo preso degli impegni.
> ...


Niente da aggiungere...ancora una volta assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Appunto, direi fondamentale. Ma probabilmente anche questo è un giudizio morale.



Ciao

non lo so, se la base sia veramente un giudizio morale. 
Anche i primati reagiscono violentemente difronte a dei "tradimenti" (che include vari aspetti). 


sienne


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se ti rendi conto che bene non stai non sarebbe meglio che ti allontanassi un po' da entrambi?Come la vedi?


Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Grassetto: dipende.
> Sicuramente se il rapporto non è così si trovano ampie giustificazioni per farsi i cazzi propri.
> Ma pure se è così vi è chi tradisce ugualmente perché come dici tu non tutti sono naturalmente monogami e tradire è divertente e adrenalinico.
> Quindi non è l'amore che regge una coppia, ma l'onestà verso se stessi e gli altri con cui abbiamo preso degli impegni.
> ...


Ma certo che siamo egoisti e disonesti
Certo
È proprio qsto egoismo che ti porta a pensare basta pensare sempre e solo agli altri
Una famiglia pare una gabbia a volte a volte non hai più la lucidità x apprezzare il bello
Vivi tutto come un dovere 
E allora se trovi qualcosa che ti fa bene ti ci aggrappi
Poi ognuno ha il suo vissuto è da cosa l ha portato a tradire 
Pochi credo la vivano alla lothar
Non sono giustificazioni ma nel momento in cui arrivi a tradire qualcosa si è frantumato molto prima 
Se capita bisogna avete il coraggio di fermarsi e capire perché si è fatto
Ma io trovo un po frustrante "sei genitore "e tutto gira intorno a quel ruolo li comprese certe scelte
Sei genitore e lo hai scelto ma devi scegliere anche di essere felice e sereno
E a volte scelte fatte in passato non vanno più brbe con cosa siamo diventati
Onestamente bisogna saper riconoscere questo credo 
Poi tu parli da uomo tradito e posso capire dannyni nostri punti di vista diversi per esperienze


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


Ma se il tuo amante prendesse in considerazione di separarsi tu rivedresti le tue scelte ?
Attenzione è sbagliato fare scelte in funzione di un altro 

Il mio amante si è separato 
Ha capito che il suo tradimento era dettato da una crisi irreparabile 
Ha avuto le palle

Quelle che io non avevo ad es e lo dico senza problemi 
Adesso che vivo da sola sto cercando di fare chiarezza 
Non è facile stare da soli ma a volte è unica strada percorribile


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


Ma te lo dice lui che il loro rapporto non va?Te lo chiedo perché è un altro cliché ma penso tu lo sappia già..."non facciamo più l'amore,ormai è finita,siamo come separati in casa ecc ecc"...


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. *Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni*.  *Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. *Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


anna, secondo la mia modestissima opinione, questo discorso è davvero egoista e non mi pare che attribuisca al tuo compagno tutta questa importanza, poiché se il tuo amante ti avesse detto che magari lasciava la moglie anche tu valutavi "altre opzioni".


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. *Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate.* Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica



di una tristezza disarmante... 

tu il tuo compagno non lo ami, lascialo libero di vivere la sua vita a fianco di qualcuna che lo merita davvero


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo so, se la base sia veramente un giudizio morale.
> Anche i primati reagiscono violentemente difronte a dei "tradimenti" (che include vari aspetti).
> ...


vero, ma lì il maschio ha l'harem... è solo la femmina che non può tradire


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> di una tristezza disarmante...
> 
> tu il tuo compagno non lo ami, lascialo libero di vivere la sua vita a fianco di qualcuna che lo merita davvero


a dir poco... di una miseria assoluta. E ama il suo compagno...


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> anna, secondo la mia modestissima opinione, questo discorso è davvero egoista e non mi pare che attribuisca al tuo compagno tutta questa importanza, poiché se il tuo amante ti avesse detto che magari lasciava la moglie anche tu valutavi "altre opzioni".


straquoto!


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che* mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate.* Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


poverino, è terribile, chissà che vitaccia:singleeye:


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> di una tristezza disarmante...
> 
> tu il tuo compagno non lo ami, lascialo libero di vivere la sua vita a fianco di qualcuna che lo merita davvero


:up::up::up:

eh ma come, dice che lo ama...


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*Esatto Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> di una tristezza disarmante...
> 
> tu il tuo compagno non lo ami, lascialo libero di vivere la sua vita a fianco di qualcuna che lo merita davvero


Quoto. E' proprio quello che secondo me dovrebbe fare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Poi questa è la mia vita e la mia esperienza, ed io questo racconto.
> *Mettere come cappelletto iniziale il fatto che non posso sapere con certezza cosa sia vero e bene per chiunque altro per me è assai scontato ed ovvio.*
> ...




in realtà non lo è per niente
perché un conto è pensare/dire/affermare quel che *faresti* tu (tu generico) se ti *trovassi* in una situazione come quella di (nota il condizionale)
un conto è esprimere quel che secondo te andrebbe fatto
per me sono due cose ben distinte, e da molti interventi risulta molto chiaro quale delle due posizioni viene assunta.

ps. scusa se ho scorciato il tuo post, era per non rendere troppo lungo.
ps2. comunque qui mi sembra si discuta sui comportamenti e atteggiamenti, non sulle persone. ti trovo troppo suscettibile.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma certo che siamo egoisti e disonesti
> Certo
> È proprio qsto egoismo che ti porta a pensare basta pensare sempre e solo agli altri
> *Una famiglia pare una gabbia a volte a volte non hai più la lucidità x apprezzare il bello*
> ...


E' esattamente così, ma bisognerebbe capire perché tutto quello che è stato frutto di nostre scelte ora non va più bene. Perché dopo aver fatto scelte importanti che, ripeto, coinvolgono altre persone, ci si trovi nella situazione di non apprezzare più quello che si è costituito.
Il fatto di giustificare il tutto con "l'amore è finito, la passione non c'è più", è una cazzata.
Chiunque abbia più di 30 anni sa che la passione non dura. 
E oggi che si diventa genitori a 30/35 anni lo si dovrebbe (condizionale) fare con questa consapevolezza.
Unita al fatto che sicuramente la vita in famiglia non è solo gioie, sicurezza, foto sul comodino, coccole e carezze, ma anche fatica, dolori, malattie... notti insonni, doveri... bimbi con la varicella, sederi da pulire, pannolini da cambiare, sesso consumato in velocità nei pochi momenti in cui si resta soli...
Non lo sapevamo prima?
Non sapevamo prima quanto fosse difficile? 
Ci siamo illusi?
Non parlo da uomo tradito: questa sensazione l'ho vissuta anch'io. 
E forse è una situazione per cui passano tutti.
Perché stupirsi allora, quando accade?


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> eh ma come, dice che lo ama...





Nobody ha detto:


> a dir poco... di una miseria assoluta. E ama il suo compagno...





Darty ha detto:


> Quoto. E' proprio quello che secondo me dovrebbe fare...





Darty una cosi non lascerà mai se non ha già un altro porto sicuro dove ormeggiare


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. *Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.*  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


Me lo spieghi?
Ovvero, se lui lascia la moglie tu prendi in considerazione di lasciare il fidanzato?
Allora mi sa che tutto questo amore non c'è
Ti parlo da traditrice. Lui poteva fare qualsiasi scelta ma nulla delle sue scelte avremmo smosso le mie scelte.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Darty una cosi non lascerà mai se non ha già un altro porto sicuro dove ormeggiare


Vero anche questo..


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche *un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo*. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che *è evidente che tra loro bene non va*),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora *preferisce accontentarsi*. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica



io mi taccio
il tuo post si autocommenta da solo
ed io ho parlato sin troppo
che poi se dico quello che penso....

ossia che tutto ciò che tu hai descritto di lui ("troppo comodo", "un clichè", "è evidente che tra loro non va","che preferisce accontentarsi"...) è tutto quello che SECONDO ME tu stai facendo con il tuo compagno.
Nè più nè meno.
In lui lo vedi però, in te no.
Come mai?
PER ME.

...divento quella che si crede l'unica figa con verità in tasca.

Per cui mi taccio.


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> io mi taccio
> il tuo post si autocommenta da solo
> ed io ho parlato sin troppo
> che poi se dico quello che penso....
> ...



io ti amo 
sappilo


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> ossia che tutto ciò che tu hai descritto di lui ("troppo comodo", "un clichè", "è evidente che tra loro non va","che preferisce accontentarsi"...) è tutto quello che SECONDO ME tu stai facendo con il tuo compagno.
> Nè più nè meno.
> In lui lo vedi però, in te no.


infatti. :unhappy:


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Infatti è proprio cosi... il fatto che ci sia un certo "equilibrio" in tutta questa storia, non significa che tutto questo sia facile, perchè non lo affatto. E' difficile trovarsi ad un certo punto in cui non sai piu chi sei, perchè tutto ciò in cui hai sempre creduto viene meno in una situazione che, per quanto possibile, non sono riuscita ad evitare.
> Non voglio gli applausi, so che cio che sto facendo non è corretto ne per me, ne per chi mi sta affianco, ed è proprio per questo che ho voluto scrivere qui. Avevo bisogno di un confronto e altri punti di vista, perchè è evidente che tutto questo è fuori da ogni schema logico


Qualcuno si è scandalizzato per il fatto che nella tua scelta di rimanere con il tuo compagno, tu prenda in considerazione la volontà del tuo amante. 
A me invece pare abbastanza normale.
Ma il punto è che non esistono scelte fatte nel vuoto. 
Si sceglie sempre in base alle possibilità che abbiamo di fronte.
E' ovvio che se il tuo amante volesse lasciare la moglie per metter su famiclia con te, tu ti troveresti a dover scegliere in una situazione diversa.
Il problema però a questo punto è: visto che l'amante rimarrà solo un amante e che sento che tu vorresti stare serena con il tuo compagno, la sola cosa su cui devi concentrarti è la messa in pratica dei tuoi propositi.
Dici di sapere già cosa vorresti e che il problema è solo nella forza di volontà.
Allora lascia perdere tutti i ragionamenti di contorno e imponiti di non vederlo più.
A naso, in te è più forte l'esigenza di serenità che la sete di adrenalina.
Allora sublima la pulsione più debole e lavora per la realizzazione di quella più forte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> temo che non sia solo del funzionamento del forum che non capisco nulla . Mi riferivo al tuo "stendiamo un velo pietoso" a proposito della sincerità, che avevo inteso come una tua resa di fronte all'ipocrisia che struttura ogni rapporto umano.
> Quello che dici qui sopra comunque lo sottoscrivo.



può essere che mi sia spiegata male io, o l'estrema sintesi.
in realtà io non sono così pessimista da pensare che siano impossibili rapporti umani senza ipocrisia.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Qualcuno si è scandalizzato per il fatto che nella tua scelta di rimanere con il tuo compagno, tu prenda in considerazione la volontà del tuo amante.
> A me invece pare abbastanza normale.
> Ma il punto è che non esistono scelte fatte nel vuoto.
> Si sceglie sempre in base alle possibilità che abbiamo di fronte.
> ...


Fondamentalmente d'accordo.
Ma Anna non ha risposto ancora alla mia domanda su che progetti ha col suo fidanzato, a 37 anni.
Giusto per capire.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E *io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate*. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


ciao e benvenuta.
la tua è una storia che assomiglia a tante altre.
ma nella tua c'è una contraddizione (vedi neretto). forse sarebbe stato più onesto da parte tua affermare che stai bene con entrambi, ognuno per un suo verso


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' esattamente così, ma bisognerebbe capire perché tutto quello che è stato frutto di nostre scelte ora non va più bene. Perché dopo aver fatto scelte importanti che, ripeto, coinvolgono altre persone, ci si trovi nella situazione di non apprezzare più quello che si è costituito.
> *Il fatto di giustificare il tutto con "l'amore è finito, la passione non c'è più", è una cazzata.*
> Chiunque abbia più di 30 anni sa che la passione non dura.
> E oggi che si diventa genitori a 30/35 anni lo si dovrebbe (condizionale) fare con questa consapevolezza.
> ...


l'amore può finire, ma puoi parlarne sinceramente col tuo partner. Gli farai male, ma non lo prenderai per il culo. Lo so, non è facile... perchè devi assumerti la responsabilità di far star male una persona così importante. E soprattutto perchè scegliere di abbandonare il porto sicuro non piace. La frase di Anna spiega tutto. E' una deresponsabilizzata cronica.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Qualcuno si è scandalizzato per il fatto che nella tua scelta di rimanere con il tuo compagno, tu prenda in considerazione la volontà del tuo amante.*
> A me invece pare abbastanza normale.
> Ma il punto è che non esistono scelte fatte nel vuoto.
> Si sceglie sempre in base alle possibilità che abbiamo di fronte.
> ...


non credo che qualcuno si sia "scandalizzato", irry, personalmente ho trovato solo la cosa molto egoista.
ieri ti ho detto che i tuoi discorsi hanno un fondo di verità e lo penso ancora, tuttavia normalizzare ogni genere di comportamento che VA A SCAPITO DI UN ALTRO secondo me è proprio sbagliato.
non desiderabile.
io per me stessa non lo vorrei.


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*Infatti...*



Simy ha detto:


> Darty una cosi non lascerà mai se non ha già un altro porto sicuro dove ormeggiare


E infatti è proprio questo che trovo di una tristezza disarmante....


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ti amo
> sappilo


venerdì ti bacio in bocca


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non credo che qualcuno si sia "scandalizzato", irry, personalmente ho trovato solo la cosa molto egoista.
> ieri ti ho detto che i tuoi discorsi hanno un fondo di verità e lo penso ancora, tuttavia normalizzare ogni genere di comportamento che VA A SCAPITO DI UN ALTRO secondo me è proprio sbagliato.
> non desiderabile.
> io per me stessa non lo vorrei.


Anna avrebbe solo dovuto essere sincera, per non mancare di rispetto al proprio compagno. Ma per come vanno le cose in questo mondo, tutti capiamo che a cosa avrebbe portato dirgli la verità - fondamentalmente, perché quasi nessuno accetta l'EVIDENZA che amore e passione possono prendere strade diverse.
A questo punto delle cose, dovrebbe solo trovare la forza di chiudere la storia con l'amante e cercare la serenità della quale sente il bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Q*ualcuno si è scandalizzato per il fatto che nella tua scelta di rimanere con il tuo compagno, tu prenda in considerazione la volontà del tuo amante.
> A me invece pare abbastanza normale.*
> Ma il punto è che non esistono scelte fatte nel vuoto.
> Si sceglie sempre in base alle possibilità che abbiamo di fronte.
> ...


io non mi sono scandalizzata
Sono partita dal credere che amasse il compagno nonostante iltradimento
Se invece non lo lasci solo perchè il tuo amante non lascia la moglie, non lo ami. Stai con lui per non restare sola


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> venerdì ti bacio in bocca


con la lingua?


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va),  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, forse allora preferisce accontentarsi. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica


Vorrei intervenire, ma mi oscurizzerei...cito Simy: tristezza infinita


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non mi sono scandalizzata
> Sono partita dal credere che amasse il compagno nonostante iltradimento
> Se invece non lo lasci solo perchè il tuo amante non lascia la moglie, non lo ami. Stai con lui per non restare sola


E' questa distinzione così netta tra lo stare insieme per non restare soli o per amore, che non mi convince.
Portando il ragionamento alle estreme conseguenza, dovremmo convenire che le strafighe - poiché possono scegliere tra un numero maggiore di uomini - amano più delle racchie - che invece magari hanno avuto la possbilità di scegliere tra un paio di sfigati.
Tutti scegliamo, e ognuno lo fa in base alle possibilità oggettive che si trova davanti. Tutto il resto, come dite voi, è raccontarsela.


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente d'accordo.
> Ma Anna non ha risposto ancora alla mia domanda su che progetti ha col suo fidanzato, a 37 anni.
> Giusto per capire.


Danny, la non risposta E' la risposta, e' evidente.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anna avrebbe solo dovuto essere sincera, per non mancare di rispetto al proprio compagno. Ma per come vanno le cose in questo mondo, tutti capiamo che a cosa avrebbe portato dirgli la verità - fondamentalmente, perché quasi nessuno accetta l'EVIDENZA che amore e passione possono prendere strade diverse.
> A questo punto delle cose, dovrebbe solo trovare la forza di chiudere la storia con l'amante e cercare la serenità della quale sente il bisogno.


non è solo una questione di sincerità con il compagno, è anche una questione di sincerità con se stessi.
irry, capisco la questione dell'amore, la passione ecc. ma se non conosci te stesso dove vai?


----------



## drusilla (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' questa distinzione così netta tra lo stare insieme per non restare soli o per amore, che non mi convince.
> Portando il ragionamento alle estreme conseguenza, dovremmo convenire che le strafighe - poiché possono scegliere tra un numero maggiore di uomini - amano più delle racchie - che invece magari hanno avuto la possbilità di scegliere tra un paio di sfigati.
> Tutti scegliamo, e ognuno lo fa in base alle possibilità oggettive che si trova davanti. Tutto il resto, come dite voi, è raccontarsela.


ma non si parla di questo, forse. Ma del partire delle basi sbilanciate: se il compagno è ignaro, è in svantaggio, non sa che sta venendo valutato e comparato con un altro. Alla fine è la cosa brutta del tradimento: si decidono cose basilari tenendo al oscuro al malcapitato: in questo senso la coppia scoppia, non c'è più. Sono due entità isolate: chi ignora come stanno le cose, e chi gioca su due tavoli di nascosto.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *E' questa distinzione così netta tra lo stare insieme per non restare soli o per amore, che non mi convince.*
> Portando il ragionamento alle estreme conseguenza, dovremmo convenire che le strafighe - poiché possono scegliere tra un numero maggiore di uomini - amano più delle racchie - che invece magari hanno avuto la possbilità di scegliere tra un paio di sfigati.
> Tutti scegliamo, e ognuno lo fa in base alle possibilità oggettive che si trova davanti. Tutto il resto, come dite voi, è raccontarsela.


Non ti convincerà ma è ben evidente la differenza secondo me
Ripeto: tu lasci la moglie, cazzi tuoi perchè io voglio restare con mio marito
Tu lasci la moglie, lascio anch'io. Frega zero di mio marito


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> magari mò ti incazzi, ma secondo me è verissimo che quella coppia ha dei grossi problemi, lui ha mentito a lei per sei lunghi anni, durante i quali diceva una serie infinita di palle e di stronzate, ha chiuso con te in un modo bruttissimo e anche con sofferenza a quanto hai detto.
> la moglie chissà se lo avrebbe sposato sapendo tutto questo.
> poi ovviamente dipende da cosa intendiamo per problema: non si tratta solo di litigate, discussioni, gelosie.
> un problema c'è anche quando hai così poco rispetto per il tuo partner da tradirlo e mentirgli con continuità, nascondendo delle parti di te così importanti.
> mi spiace nicka, uno può anche dire che anche se ha un amante con il partner è tutto ok. bisognerebbe vedere se anche il partner è d'accordo, altrimenti è ovvio che in quella coppia c'è un grande squilibrio.


Perché mi devo incazzare?
Figurati...
Io la penso diversamente, ma sarà perché ho avuto un imprinting relazionale sbagliato e diverso da molte persone...


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anna, se sei nata nel 1978 non sei più giovanissima.
> 37 anni, sei fidanzata da molti anni, non ho letto però di progetti condivisi col tuo fidanzato.
> Convivenza, figli, matrimonio.... ne avete parlato?
> O vi va bene così, per gli anni a venire?
> ...


Il mio nickname non è legato alla mia età.. Ho  30 anni. Nei miei progetti c'è quello di andare a convivere con il mio ragazzo, ma attualmente ho una situazione lavorativa che non mi consente,almeno nel termine immediato, di fare questo passo. Ma è comunque una cosa che sto considerando, proprio perchè dopo tanti anni ne senti proprio il bisogno: una tua indipendenza, i tuoi spazi lontano dai genitori e piu tempo per stare con il tuo compagno


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti convincerà ma è ben evidente la differenza secondo me
> Ripeto: tu lasci la moglie, cazzi tuoi perchè io voglio restare con mio marito
> Tu lasci la moglie, lascio anch'io. Frega zero di mio marito


Quoto...Ci vogliono le palle per lasciare la "riserva" affidabile,buona,comprensiva che un domani ci "sistema" pure magari per uno sposato che non promette niente...E anna forse non le ha...


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> boh...sinceramente non mi ci vedo nella tua descrizione...poi,, per carità, tutto può essere e occhi esterni magari vedono meglio...
> dici che mi sento più figa e depositaria della verità...
> sul primo punto tante volte non ho nascosto che mi sento una merda quando mi concedo i cioccolatini e che sono una egoista del cazzo...ora...se sentirsi figa significa darsi anche della merda, ok, allora si, sono molto figa.
> sul secondo punto...credo semplicemente di essere una persona che quando afferma una cosa, lo fa con convinzione, perchè sente quella cosa come personalmente vera. Che non significa essere depositari della verità assoluta.
> ...


Sicuramente mi sono spiegata male io...
Comunque mai sentita una ruota di scorta, né uno scarto, men che meno una parentesi.
Era semplicemente un pensiero che aprisse ad un altro dialogo, non voleva essere nulla di personale. Ho preso spunto da te perché tu hai scritto e tu mi hai colpita come atteggiamento che ho letto diverse volte e che appunto è molto distante dal mio.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché mi devo incazzare?
> Figurati...
> Io la penso diversamente, ma sarà perché ho avuto un imprinting relazionale sbagliato e diverso da molte persone...


non pensavo ti incazzassi sul serio, a volte scrivo come se fossimo faccia a faccia e quindi uso espressioni che a voce suonerebbero più morbide e confidenziali diciamo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è solo una questione di sincerità con il compagno, è anche una questione di sincerità con se stessi.
> irry, capisco la questione dell'amore, la passione ecc. ma se non conosci te stesso dove vai?


Certo, la base è sapere quello che si vuole...



drusilla ha detto:


> ma non si parla di questo, forse. Ma del partire delle basi sbilanciate: se il compagno è ignaro, è in svantaggio, non sa che sta venendo valutato e comparato con un altro. Alla fine è la cosa brutta del tradimento: si decidono cose basilari tenendo al oscuro al malcapitato: in questo senso la coppia scoppia, non c'è più. Sono due entità isolate: chi ignora come stanno le cose, e chi gioca su due tavoli di nascosto.


L'ho sempre pensato...sottoscrivo.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E' questa distinzione così netta tra lo stare insieme per non restare soli o per amore, che non mi convince.
> Portando il ragionamento alle estreme conseguenza, dovremmo convenire che le strafighe - poiché possono scegliere tra un numero maggiore di uomini - amano più delle racchie - che invece magari hanno avuto la possbilità di scegliere tra un paio di sfigati.
> Tutti scegliamo, e ognuno lo fa in base alle possibilità oggettive che si trova davanti. Tutto il resto, come dite voi, è raccontarsela.



E' opportunismo.
Più o meno tutti siamo opportunisti.
Io non credo all'amore che deve durare una vita.
Credo allo stare bene con una persona, al volerle bene, al condividere anche l'intera vita con lei perché sono consapevole che senza di lei perderei una parte importante della mia vita.
L'amore è una fantasticheria, esiste la passione, il desiderio, tutto quell'effimero emotivo che ti attrae verso un'individuo a un certo punto della tua vita, esiste la gioia dei momenti condivisi, la gratificazione dell'essere apprezzati, o credersi amati...
Ma tutto questo passa. E resta un legame che ognuno interpreta come può, ma in base al proprio io.
Freud parlava di "isteria", di "donna isterica", per sottolineare certe nevrosi che sfociavano in rapporti di coppia più o meno precari, ma quanto normalmente accade a tanti non è molto distante dall'essere nevrotici e inseguire per tutta la vita inconsciamente qualcosa che neppure noi sappiamo cosa sia.


----------



## Nicka (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non pensavo ti incazzassi sul serio, a volte scrivo come se fossimo faccia a faccia e quindi uso espressioni che a voce suonerebbero più morbide e confidenziali diciamo.


Lo faccio anche io!!


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Certo, la base è sapere quello che si vuole...


appunto.
se sai quello che vuoi non lasci che le tue decisioni siano condizionate dalle decisioni di un'altra persona.
a costo di piantare dei gran casini per tutti, come sai.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti convincerà ma è ben evidente la differenza secondo me
> Ripeto: tu lasci la moglie, cazzi tuoi perchè io voglio restare con mio marito
> Tu lasci la moglie, lascio anch'io. Frega zero di mio marito





Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto...Ci vogliono le palle per lasciare la "riserva" affidabile,buona,comprensiva che un domani ci "sistema" pure magari per uno sposato che non promette niente...E anna forse non le ha...


Ma chi stabilisce il limite tra "riserva" e amore?
Ripeto e preciso l'esempio: una donna molto brutta e senza grandi risorse intellettive, si trova a poter scegliere tra pochi uomini. Facciamo che sono due ed è indecisa. Questo significa che non potrà amare l'uomo che sceglierà?
Anna in questo momenti sti due uomini ha di fronte. Ed è indecisa. Questo non mi autorizza a pensare che debba stare da sola perché il compagno sarebbe solo un ripiego.
Per ognuna di voi in un certo senso l'uomo con cui state è un ripiego: oppure voi scegliete nell'iperuranio l'anima gemella?


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' opportunismo.
> Più o meno tutti siamo opportunisti.
> Io non credo all'amore che deve durare una vita.
> Credo allo stare bene con una persona, al volerle bene, al condividere anche l'intera vita con lei perché sono consapevole che senza di lei perderei una parte importante della mia vita.
> ...


Ma sono anch'io fondamentalmente d'accordo, Danny.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> appunto.
> se sai quello che vuoi non lasci che le tue decisioni siano condizionate dalle decisioni di un'altra persona.
> a costo di piantare dei gran casini per tutti, come sai.


Ma il punto è (e lo dico per tutti quelli che insistono sul ripiego): se io voglio stare con una donna che non mi vuole, alla quale quindi devo rinunciare non per mia scelta ma per scelta sua, implica che ogni rapporto futuro sarà un ripiego? Oppure, peggio ancora, che dovrò stare da solo per tutta la vita perché la donna che volevo non mi ha corrisposto?


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Il mio nickname non è legato alla mia età.. Ho  30 anni. Nei miei progetti c'è quello di andare a convivere con il mio ragazzo, ma attualmente ho una situazione lavorativa che non mi consente,almeno nel termine immediato, di fare questo passo. Ma è comunque una cosa che sto considerando, proprio perchè dopo tanti anni ne senti proprio il bisogno: una tua indipendenza, i tuoi spazi lontano dai genitori e *piu tempo per stare con il tuo compagno*


Magari se il tempo che dedichi all'amante, lo dedicassi a lui, avresti gia' risolto. Quanto ipocrisia leggo


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E' esattamente così, ma bisognerebbe capire perché tutto quello che è stato frutto di nostre scelte ora non va più bene. Perché dopo aver fatto scelte importanti che, ripeto, coinvolgono altre persone, ci si trovi nella situazione di non apprezzare più quello che si è costituito.
> Il fatto di giustificare il tutto con "l'amore è finito, la passione non c'è più", è una cazzata.
> Chiunque abbia più di 30 anni sa che la passione non dura.
> E oggi che si diventa genitori a 30/35 anni lo si dovrebbe (condizionale) fare con questa consapevolezza.
> ...


Io non so generalizzare 
Posso parlarti della mia di esperienza 
No non sapevo sarebbe stata così
Sapevo di fatica pappe e pannolini
Solo che mi sono ritrovata a gestirle sempre sola
X sola intendo papà marito compagno via dal lunedì al venerdì 
Il mio errore è stato che sapevo chi sposavo
Un uomo con una professione che lo avrebbe portato a crescere e viaggiare 
E mi affascinava pure al momento qsto aspetto
Quindi sapevo qualcosina a dire il vero

Ma a 25 anni innamorata  pensi di essere invincibile di farcela anche stare sola con figli lavorando aspettandolo il venerdì tipo film
Poi non è proprio così
Da lì errori a cascata

Penso che in un matrimonio normale avrei retto? Magari no magari finivo ugualmente con un amante  perché annoiata vai a sapere
Ma x come ero mi sento di pensare che no

Comunque danny non e facile il rapporto uomo donna
E ognuno se la racconta non se la racconta fa scelte non ne fa si giustifica critica scelte altrui e bla bla bla 
Tutto molto soggettivo 
io non giudico più nessuno cerco di guardarmi dentro piuttosto Che mi pare più cistruttivo 

Io mio consiglio ad Anna potrebbe essere questo
Guardati dentro 
Il resto i vari commenti giudizi li lascio ad altri


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto...Ci vogliono le palle per lasciare la "riserva" affidabile,buona,comprensiva che un domani ci "sistema" pure magari per uno sposato che non promette niente...E anna forse non le ha...


Se tieni a due persone e devi fare una scelta, quella scelta deve essere fatta analizzando tutti i fattori, positivi o negativi.... proprio perchè deve essere una tua scelta, quella più giusta per te. Ovvio che se una persona dimostra di non voler azzardare nessun cambiamento per mettere in discussione ciò che prova per te, forse non merita il tuo tempo. Quella che invece dimostra che è disposta a cambiare per te, proprio perchè farebbe di tutto per averti accanto, allora la decisione è quasi scontata.. Ma non è una questione di convenienza.. Non c'è cosa peggiore che sentirsi ad un bivio, e quando i sentimenti sono confusi, allora devi fare chiarezza e vedere le cose da altri punti di vista... e su quello che sarà una base per il tuo futuro.. non credo di dire una eresia.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Se tieni a due persone e devi fare una scelta, quella scelta deve essere fatta analizzando tutti i fattori, positivi o negativi.... proprio perchè deve essere una tua scelta, quella più giusta per te. Ovvio che se una persona dimostra di non voler azzardare nessun cambiamento per mettere in discussione ciò che prova per te, forse non merita il tuo tempo. Quella che invece dimostra che è disposta a cambiare per te, proprio perchè farebbe di tutto per averti accanto, allora la decisione è quasi scontata.. Ma non è una questione di convenienza.. Non c'è cosa peggiore che sentirsi ad un bivio, e quando i sentimenti sono confusi, allora devi fare chiarezza e vedere le cose da altri punti di vista... e su quello che sarà una base per il tuo futuro.. non credo di dire una eresia.


Fidati Anna 

Guardali da fuori allontanati 
E guardati dentro
Il rischio di perdere tutto c'è 
Ma solo così capirai 
Non avete figli sei giovane 
Non fare errori adesso


----------



## JON (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Se tieni a due persone e devi fare una scelta, quella scelta deve essere fatta analizzando tutti i fattori, positivi o negativi.... proprio perchè deve essere una tua scelta, quella più giusta per te. Ovvio che se una persona dimostra di non voler azzardare nessun cambiamento per mettere in discussione ciò che prova per te, forse non merita il tuo tempo. Quella che invece dimostra che è disposta a cambiare per te, proprio perchè farebbe di tutto per averti accanto, allora la decisione è quasi scontata.. Ma non è una questione di convenienza.. Non c'è cosa peggiore che sentirsi ad un bivio, e quando i sentimenti sono confusi, allora devi fare chiarezza e vedere le cose da altri punti di vista... e su quello che sarà una base per il tuo futuro.. non credo di dire una eresia.


Certo, tralasciamo pure che nel frattempo mantieni un piede in due scarpe.
Trovarsi nella tua condizione è possibile, intendo quella di sentirsi ad un bivio. Solo che tu sei andata ben oltre, cioè il tuo compagno meriterebbe più rispetto. Un anno di questa manfrina è già troppo.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma il punto è (e lo dico per tutti quelli che insistono sul ripiego): se io voglio stare con una donna che non mi vuole, alla quale quindi devo rinunciare non per mia scelta ma per scelta sua, implica che ogni rapporto futuro sarà un ripiego? Oppure, peggio ancora, che dovrò stare da solo per tutta la vita perché la donna che volevo non mi ha corrisposto?


se fai dipendere ogni tua scelta futura dal volere di questa donna, direi di sì.
se non ti piace il termine ripiego, possiamo genericamente parlare di scelta condizionata.
ti prego, non tirare fuori l'argomento che ogni scelta è condizionata da tutta una serie di fattori, però, poiché è chiaro ed è un'ovvietà, nessuno dispone di un ventaglio di opzioni infinite, mai e in nessun luogo e in nessuna circostanza.
su un piano puramente astratto il relativismo estremo funziona sempre, certo.
io ti parlo di una scelta condizionata specificatamente da una persona, da un'azione che viene messa in pratica da una persona X per reazione e per influenza dell'azione di un'altra persona Y.
nel concreto, puoi anche decidere che quel rifiuto condizioni tutto il resto della tua vita, ma non puoi farlo coinvolgendo anche altri che sono ignari di tutto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Se tieni a due persone e devi fare una scelta, quella scelta deve essere fatta analizzando tutti i fattori, positivi o negativi.... proprio perchè deve essere una tua scelta, quella più giusta per te. Ovvio che se una persona dimostra di non voler azzardare nessun cambiamento per mettere in discussione ciò che prova per te, forse non merita il tuo tempo. Quella che invece dimostra che è disposta a cambiare per te, proprio perchè farebbe di tutto per averti accanto, allora la decisione è quasi scontata.. Ma non è una questione di convenienza.. Non c'è cosa peggiore che sentirsi ad un bivio, e quando i sentimenti sono confusi, allora devi fare chiarezza e vedere le cose da altri punti di vista... e su quello che sarà una base per il tuo futuro.. non credo di dire una eresia.


Infatti no, è normalissimo quello che dici!
Tutti siamo condizionati dalle scelte degli altri...è ipocrita dire il contrario.
Non oso immaginare in quante lascerebbero l'attuale compagno se uno decisamente più intelligente, bello, ricco, affascinante, ecc., si mostrasse perdutamente innamorato.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Infatti no, è normalissimo quello che dici!
> Tutti siamo condizionati dalle scelte degli altri...è ipocrita dire il contrario.
> Non oso immaginare in quante lascerebbero l'attuale compagno se uno decisamente più intelligente, bello, ricco, affascinante, ecc., si mostrasse perdutamente innamorato.


ti ho dato credito fino ad ora, ma questa è una fesseria, irry, che credo tu dica misurando le altre donne sulla base di quello che ti ha detto e fatto la tua.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se fai dipendere ogni tua scelta futura dal volere di questa donna, direi di sì.
> se non ti piace il termine ripiego, possiamo genericamente parlare di scelta condizionata.
> ti prego, non tirare fuori l'argomento che ogni scelta è condizionata da tutta una serie di fattori, però, poiché è chiaro ed è un'ovvietà, nessuno dispone di un ventaglio di opzioni infinite, mai e in nessun luogo e in nessuna circostanza.
> su un piano puramente astratto il relativismo estremo funziona sempre, certo.
> ...


Capisco, ti ringrazio per la critica, mi ha fatto capire di aver usato l'esempio in modo un po' retorico.
Però il problema rimane, e cioè che non si può giudicare una scelta solo perché condizionata dal volere di un'altra persona.
Il problema è proprio quello che dici alla fine: quando ci sono delle persone ignare di tutto, non ci può mai essere chiarezza. Ma per questo servirebbe una vera e propria rivoluzione culturale. Che comincia proprio dal riconoscere che le cose non sono così nette come ci hanno insegnato: o ami o non ami, o vuoi me al di là di tutto o non mi meriti. Ecc.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ho provato per un breve periodo a stare lontana da questa persona (amante). Inizialmente è stato difficile, dopo però iniziavo a vedere i benefici in quanto ricominciavo a sentire il mio compagno come quello di sempre, ovvero unico in tutto e per tutto. Per questo non l'ho lasciato, perchè questa prova confermava che i miei sentimenti per lui c'erano ancora e non è affatto una cosa trascurabile.
> Un motivo in più che mi porta a pensare è che, come tutti quelli sposati, il mio amante preferisce vivere con annessi e connessi questa vita parallela, piuttosto che prendersi delle responsabilità e fare il punto sulla sorte del suo matrimonio. Forse anche un po troppo comodo, ma mi sembra quasi un clichè questo. Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (*visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va)*,  avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.  Ma una persona che sceglie di restare cosi, *forse allora preferisce accontentarsi*. E io non posso perdere una persona importante a discapito di una che mi dice che sono importante ma ha le mani legate. Così scelgo quello che è piu giusto per me, ovvero colui che sa vivermi alla luce del sole, che si è impegnato in questi ultimi tempi per venirmi incontro e migliorare il nostro rapporto.. Quello che è piu giusto fare è abbastanza ovvio, il difficile è metterlo in pratica



Sul grassetto:
non ne sarei così sicura, neanche sull'accontentarsi.
Lui (l'amante) finora ha avuto il massimo: calore familiare e gioco adrenalitico fuori, non c'è proprio niente di strano, purtroppo...è tutto come da copione.

Riguardo a te, non voglio avere peli sulla lingua: sei disonesta fino al midollo.
La cosa scandalosa, termine ormai desueto ma che uso convinta, sei tu e solo tu che hai allacciato una relazione con un uomo sposato (e meno male che affermi di avere dei principi, chissà se non li avevi...).   
E con questo non ho altro da dire.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Se tieni a due persone e devi fare una scelta, quella scelta deve essere fatta analizzando tutti i fattori, positivi o negativi.... proprio perchè deve essere una tua scelta, quella più giusta per te. Ovvio che se una persona dimostra di non voler azzardare nessun cambiamento per mettere in discussione ciò che prova per te, forse non merita il tuo tempo. Quella che invece dimostra che è disposta a cambiare per te, proprio perchè farebbe di tutto per averti accanto, allora la decisione è quasi scontata.. Ma non è una questione di convenienza.. Non c'è cosa peggiore che sentirsi ad un bivio, e quando i sentimenti sono confusi, allora devi fare chiarezza e vedere le cose da altri punti di vista... e su quello che sarà una base per il tuo futuro.. non credo di dire una eresia.


Te te e te ....vedi che non ci sei solo te nel rapporto col tuo compagno e che non stai in
concessionaria a scegliere la macchina migliore per le TUE esigenze eh?Casomai te lo fossi scordata quel tuo compagno affidabile e buono ha dei sentimenti e quando scoprirà il tutto 
gli crollera il mondo addosso...E tu che fai?"Se lascia la moglie io lascero al mio compagno che avrebbe potuto essere un bravo padre di famiglia ma non è  abbastanza...intanto me lo tengo cosi ho il culo parato"...Pensiero nobilissimo il tuo...Ma ti rendi conto?È  la vita del compagno in balia alle decisioni del tuo amante e le tue...Non hai le palle...Tanti non le hanno.Ammettilo e fai prima.


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Tutto molto squallido


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma chi stabilisce il limite tra "riserva" e amore?
> Ripeto e preciso l'esempio: una donna molto brutta e senza grandi risorse intellettive, si trova a poter scegliere tra pochi uomini. Facciamo che sono due ed è indecisa. Questo significa che non potrà amare l'uomo che sceglierà?
> Anna in questo momenti sti due uomini ha di fronte. Ed è indecisa. Questo non mi autorizza a pensare che debba stare da sola perché il compagno sarebbe solo un ripiego.
> Per ognuna di voi in un certo senso l'uomo con cui state è un ripiego: oppure voi scegliete nell'iperuranio l'anima gemella?


Io bellezza mia non sto con nessuno...E il mito del anima gemella l'ho sfatato da un pezzo.Ma pare che qui in onore di un turbinio di emozioni (che durano da un anno!) si senta giustificate a trattare un uomo come la ruota di scorta....E che si aspetta di sentire?Vai!Continua cosi fin a quando non ti decidi e fregatene....E no.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Purtroppo pieno il mondo di persone che pensano solo alle proprie esigenze 
Però dico una cosa 
Se voi mi conosceste direste di me quello che dicono amici cari parenti colleghi
Una che si fa in 4 x esigenze degli altri e non pensa mai a stessa
Questa era una delle mie descrizioni anni fa

Qnd avevi l amante al di là di scoparci di ridere di parlare mi ero riappropiata di qualche spazio di cure di coccole x me stessa che avevo completamente scordato
E mi viene da pensare che stavo da dio
Allora ci sarà un giusto compromesso tra tutto?

Non so nulla di Anna ma se è qui è per capire
Non sappiamo nulla nemmeno di qsto bravi ragazzo che magari non vuole vedere dentro nemmeno lui a questa storia

Non sto difendendo Anna non voglio solo buttare giudizi soliti triti e ritriti 
Capire o aiutarla a farlo
Perché da come si è presentata che pareva aver trovato la quadra marito amante lei adesso mi pare abbia invece un bel peso da gestirci
Ed essendo il
forum tradimento e non di penitenza.com  inutile menargliela con hai sbagliato sei una merda  
No?


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io bellezza mia non sto con nessuno...E il mito del anima gemella l'ho sfatato da un pezzo.Ma pare che qui in onore di un turbinio di emozioni (che durano da un anno!) si senta giustificate a trattare un uomo come la ruota di scorta....E che si aspetta di sentire?Vai!Continua cosi fin a quando non ti decidi e fregatene....E no.


:up:


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Certo, tralasciamo pure che nel frattempo mantieni un piede in due scarpe.
> Trovarsi nella tua condizione è possibile, intendo quella di sentirsi ad un bivio. Solo che tu sei andata ben oltre, cioè il tuo compagno meriterebbe più rispetto. Un anno di questa manfrina è già troppo.




Ma chi tradisce in questo modo vuoi che conosca la parola "rispetto"? :unhappy:


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io bellezza mia non sto con nessuno...E il mito del anima gemella l'ho sfatato da un pezzo.Ma pare che qui in onore di un turbinio di emozioni (che durano da un anno!) si senta giustificate a trattare un uomo come la ruota di scorta....E che si aspetta di sentire?Vai!Continua cosi fin a quando non ti decidi e fregatene....E no.


Io le ho detto due cose essenzialmente:
1. che avrebbe dovuto essere sincera sin dall'inizio - e non perché la sincerità sia un valore morale, ma semplicemente perché l'altro ha il diritto di scegliere (vecchio discorso, ma sempre valido)
2. che a questo punto delle cose, visto che in lei comincia ad essere più forte l'esigenza di una stabilità con una persona per la quale prova dei sentimenti forti (che non sono la passione), deve solo trovare la forza di troncare con l'amante. 
Quello su cui io non sono d'accordo, è questa convinzione che lei non ami il suo compagno. Le dice di amarlo; e no è certo il fatto ché ha scopato con un altro per un anno che dimostra il contrario. Né il fatto che la sua scelta sia condizionata.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Purtroppo pieno il mondo di persone che pensano solo alle proprie esigenze
> Però dico una cosa
> Se voi mi conosceste direste di me quello che dicono amici cari parenti colleghi
> Una che si fa in 4 x esigenze degli altri e non pensa mai a stessa
> ...



Ma siamo sempre lì col discorso!
LEI aveva trovato la quadra perché LEI ha deciso di fare quello che ha fatto e ora è LEI che viene qua perché vuole capire.
In tutto questo c'è solo egoismo, il trionfo dell'individualismo sfrenato dei nostri tempi.
Ed è ora di cambiarli questi tempi, in meglio però, tornando ad una dimensione in cui la persona che ci sta accanto sia meritevole di quel minimo di riguardo che si dovrebbe avere per tutti, e a maggior ragione per il proprio ragazzo.
Perché lui è tenuto ad averlo quel rispetto, ne ha pieno diritto.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io le ho detto due cose essenzialmente:
> 1. che avrebbe dovuto essere sincera sin dall'inizio - e non perché la sincerità sia un valore morale, ma semplicemente perché l'altro ha il diritto di scegliere (vecchio discorso, ma sempre valido)
> 2. che a questo punto delle cose, visto che in lei comincia ad essere più forte l'esigenza di una stabilità con una persona per la quale prova dei sentimenti forti (che non sono la passione), deve solo trovare la forza di troncare con l'amante.
> Quello su cui io non sono d'accordo, è questa convinzione che lei non ami il suo compagno. Le dice di amarlo; e no è certo il fatto ché ha scopato con un altro per un anno che dimostra il contrario. Né il fatto che la sua scelta sia condizionata.


Certo,lo ama moltissimo il compagno,talmente tanto che se lo sposato decidesse di lasciare la moglie lei lascerebbe il fidanzato per scappare con l'altro....Una grandissima dimostrazione d'amore....


----------



## drusilla (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io le ho detto due cose essenzialmente:
> 1. che avrebbe dovuto essere sincera sin dall'inizio - e non perché la sincerità sia un valore morale, ma semplicemente perché l'altro ha il diritto di scegliere (vecchio discorso, ma sempre valido)
> 2. che a questo punto delle cose, visto che in lei comincia ad essere più forte l'esigenza di una stabilità con una persona per la quale prova dei sentimenti forti (che non sono la passione), deve solo trovare la forza di troncare con l'amante.
> Quello su cui io non sono d'accordo, è questa convinzione che lei non ami il suo compagno. *Le dice di amarlo; e no è certo il fatto ché ha scopato con un altro per un anno che dimostra il contrario*. Né il fatto che la sua scelta sia condizionata.


Anna ha scritto questo: 


anna78 ha detto:


> Se avesse iniziato a valutare altre opzioni, come rimettere in discussione il rapporto con sua moglie (visto che è evidente che tra loro bene non va), avrei preso in considerazione anche io altre opzioni.


Avrebbe preso in considerazione se l'amante si fosse dimostrato possibilista nel lasciarsi con la moglie. Questo per me dimostra che sceglie chi vuole stare con lei, non chi lei veramente vorrebbe.


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Il mio nickname non è legato alla mia età.. Ho  30 anni. Nei miei progetti c'è quello di andare a convivere con il mio ragazzo, ma *attualmente ho una situazione lavorativa che non mi consente,almeno nel termine immediato, di fare questo passo.* Ma è comunque una cosa che sto considerando, proprio perchè dopo tanti anni ne senti proprio il bisogno: una tua indipendenza, i tuoi spazi lontano dai genitori e piu tempo per stare con il tuo compagno


Come pensi che sarà la tua situazione lavorativa, precaria, quindi manco ti ha assunta, quando la relazione con il CAPO finirà?


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma siamo sempre lì col discorso!
> LEI aveva trovato la quadra perché LEI ha deciso di fare quello che ha fatto e ora è LEI che viene qua perché vuole capire.
> In tutto questo c'è solo egoismo, il trionfo dell'individualismo sfrenato dei nostri tempi.
> Ed è ora di cambiarli questi tempi, in meglio però, tornando ad una dimensione in cui la persona che ci sta accanto sia meritevole di quel minimo di riguardo che si dovrebbe avere per tutti, e a maggior ragione per il proprio ragazzo.
> Perché lui è tenuto ad averlo quel rispetto, ne ha pieno diritto.


Diletta ma hai ragione 
Con il neretto intendevo che pareva ma che non può essere come dimostra il tenore che hanno preso le sue mail

In un mondo ideale e tutto giusto ed è quello che molti vorrebbero 
Poi nella realtà evidentemente qualcosa si sfalda 
X egoismo prinicipalm è vero 
Ma anche x poca cura attenzione 

Siamo umani e sbagliamo .


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Fidati Anna
> 
> Guardali da fuori allontanati
> E guardati dentro
> ...



Ciao Carola, 
sono contenta che nonostante tutto ognuno è libero di esprimere come meglio crede cio che pensa.. ed è giusto.. ma condannare e basta come molti dei commenti che ho letto  per me non ha senso.. rifletterò bene sul da farsi perchè io non voglio perdere la persona che ho accanto da una vita. Per me è importante come io lo sono per lui e non voglio buttare tutto all'aria perchè nonostante chiunque possa pensare diversamente, io sento di amarlo, anche se non riesco ad avere tutto. Ma il tutto sta nel compromesso, nel capire cosa voglio davvero e cosa lo motiva..
Mi prendero un po di tempo per me e farò la scelta piu giusta.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ciao Carola,
> sono contenta che nonostante tutto ognuno è libero di esprimere come meglio crede cio che pensa.. ed è giusto.. ma condannare e basta come molti dei commenti che ho letto  per me non ha senso.. rifletterò bene sul da farsi perchè io non voglio perdere la persona che ho accanto da una vita. Per me è importante come io lo sono per lui e non voglio buttare tutto all'aria perchè nonostante chiunque possa pensare diversamente, io sento di amarlo, anche se non riesco ad avere tutto. Ma il tutto sta nel compromesso, nel capire cosa voglio davvero e cosa lo motiva..
> Mi prendero un po di tempo per me e farò la scelta piu giusta.


E come lo prenderai il tempo per te?Continuando come prima ma contemporaneamente pensando?


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Te te e te ....vedi che non ci sei solo te nel rapporto col tuo compagno e che non stai in
> concessionaria a scegliere la macchina migliore per le TUE esigenze eh?Casomai te lo fossi scordata quel tuo compagno affidabile e buono ha dei sentimenti e quando scoprirà il tutto
> gli crollera il mondo addosso...E tu che fai?"Se lascia la moglie io lascero al mio compagno che avrebbe potuto essere un bravo padre di famiglia ma non è  abbastanza...intanto me lo tengo cosi ho il culo parato"...Pensiero nobilissimo il tuo...Ma ti rendi conto?È  la vita del compagno in balia alle decisioni del tuo amante e le tue...Non hai le palle...Tanti non le hanno.Ammettilo e fai prima.


:up::up::up:
quoto tutto
punteggiatura inclusa!


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E come lo prenderai il tempo per te?Continuando come prima ma contemporaneamente pensando?


Continuando ad incontrarlo sul lavoro....facile. Che casino. Ma come si fa a mettersi con uno con cui si lavora? Lungimiranza zero.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Certo,lo ama moltissimo il compagno,talmente tanto che se lo sposato decidesse di lasciare la moglie lei lascerebbe il fidanzato per scappare con l'altro....Una grandissima dimostrazione d'amore....





drusilla ha detto:


> Anna ha scritto questo:
> 
> 
> Avrebbe preso in considerazione se l'amante si fosse dimostrato possibilista nel lasciarsi con la moglie. Questo per me dimostra che sceglie chi vuole stare con lei, non chi lei veramente vorrebbe.


Sì, appunto, avrebbe solo preso in considerazione, ovviamente...Chi non l'avrebbe fatto? Mica ha detto che si sarebbe precipitata a lasciare il compagno.
A me pare che Anna sia solo particolarmente sincera (qui intendo, non col compagno!) e lucida.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Diletta ma hai ragione
> Con il neretto intendevo che pareva ma che non può essere come dimostra il tenore che hanno preso le sue mail
> 
> In un mondo ideale e tutto giusto ed è quello che molti vorrebbero
> ...



Con questo mi sembra però che ci si giustifichi un po' troppo, mi sembra eh?
A me sta storia degli umani che sbagliano mi ha già anche un po' rotto...
E poi c'è sbaglio e sbaglio e motivi e motivi che hanno portato allo sbaglio.
E alcuni sbagli, tipo questo di cui si sta parlando, non sono perdonabili.
Non credo proprio che il suo compagno, se messo al corrente, potrebbe farlo. Diverso il caso in cui fossero sposati e ancora diverso con figli.
Allora ci si può anche lavorare sopra per cercare di andare avanti, ma qui non vedo nessuna apertura se si scopre il fattaccio.
Diciamo pure nessuna pietà.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ciao Carola,
> sono contenta che nonostante tutto ognuno è libero di esprimere come meglio crede cio che pensa.. ed è giusto.. ma condannare e basta come molti dei commenti che ho letto  per me non ha senso.. rifletterò bene sul da farsi perchè io non voglio perdere la persona che ho accanto da una vita. Per me è importante come io lo sono per lui e non voglio buttare tutto all'aria perchè nonostante chiunque possa pensare diversamente, io sento di amarlo, anche se non riesco ad avere tutto. Ma il tutto sta nel compromesso, nel capire cosa voglio davvero e cosa lo motiva..
> Mi prendero un po di tempo per me e farò la scelta piu giusta.


anna, non è che uno voglia condannare e basta.
sulla base di quello che scrivi ti si risponde, io non amo i toni troppo duri, ma ti dico che dai tuoi post vedo molto egocentrismo e pochissima considerazione per l'uomo che dici di amare.
il tempo per te alla fine te lo sei preso anche quando lo passavi con il tuo amante, inteso come tempo sottratto alla coppia.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con questo mi sembra però che ci si giustifichi un po' troppo, mi sembra eh?
> A me sta storia degli umani che sbagliano mi ha già anche un po' rotto...
> E poi c'è sbaglio e sbaglio e motivi e motivi che hanno portato allo sbaglio.
> E alcuni sbagli, tipo questo di cui si sta parlando, non sono perdonabili.
> ...


Può rompere e lo capisco ma è cosi diletta
Capisco che sia sbagliato ed egoistico è da stronzo i e da merde  ma è così
Allora unica cosa capire come non sbagliare  più
O vogliamo fustigarci in eterno?
Anna farà il suo percorso
Ma che lei possa amarlo
O meno non sta a noi deciderlo
Non ci ha chiesto secondo voi lo amo ancora ?
O sbaglio ?


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ciao Carola,
> sono contenta che nonostante tutto ognuno è libero di esprimere come meglio crede cio che pensa.. ed è giusto.. ma condannare e basta come molti dei commenti che ho letto  per me non ha senso.. rifletterò bene sul da farsi perchè io non voglio perdere la persona che ho accanto da una vita. Per me è importante come io lo sono per lui e non voglio buttare tutto all'aria perchè nonostante chiunque possa pensare diversamente, io sento di amarlo, anche se non riesco ad avere tutto. Ma il tutto sta nel compromesso, nel capire cosa voglio davvero e cosa lo motiva..
> Mi prendero un po di tempo per me e *farò la scelta piu giusta*.



Scusa, ma non ce la faccio a starmene zitta, come avevo detto.
Ma ti rendi conto di cosa stai dicendo?
"rifletterò bene sul da farsi"
"io non voglio perdere la persona..."
"mi prenderò un po' di tempo".
In tutta questa vicenda il tuo ragazzo è sul banco di un mercato in attesa di essere scelto.
Spero solo che non venga scelto da te, che destino ingrato, poveraccio.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, appunto, avrebbe solo preso in considerazione, ovviamente...Chi non l'avrebbe fatto? Mica ha detto che si sarebbe precipitata a lasciare il compagno.
> A me pare che Anna sia solo particolarmente sincera (qui intendo, non col compagno!) e lucida.


Ma qui sarà pure sincera,boh che ne so,visto che ha scritto qui chiedendo consigli le conviene la sincerità no?Ma non mi sembra offensivo dirle che non ha le palle per decidere perchè vuole tutto...è solo sincerita no?


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ce la faccio a starmene zitta, come avevo detto.
> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa stai dicendo?
> "rifletterò bene sul da farsi"
> "io non voglio perdere la persona..."
> ...


Lui è un buono sicuro ma dovrebbe pure svegliarsi petche dopo un anno secondo me te ne accorgi o non vuoi vedere

Fosse mio figlio  pure un bel ripigliati tromba di più fai qualcosa ci starebbe 

Come si può non rendersi conto ?


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> anna, non è che uno voglia condannare e basta.
> sulla base di quello che scrivi ti si risponde, io non amo i toni troppo duri, ma ti dico che dai tuoi post vedo molto egocentrismo e pochissima considerazione per l'uomo che dici di amare.
> il tempo per te alla fine te lo sei preso anche quando lo passavi con il tuo amante, inteso come tempo sottratto alla coppia.


Ma poi ogni commento "forte" è una condanna?Se io scrivo che sto facendo la stronza e mi si risponde "si stai facendo la stronza" mi devo arrabbiare?No...ci devo ragionare e valutare ciò  che mi risponde...


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma qui sarà pure sincera,boh che ne so,visto che ha scritto qui chiedendo consigli le conviene la sincerità no?Ma non mi sembra offensivo dirle che non ha le palle per decidere perchè vuole tutto...è solo sincerita no?


Ma infatti, mica la sto proteggendo.
Però penso che i meccanismi di Anna facciano un po' paura.
Perché in fondo tutti - o quasi - commettiamo i suoi stessi errori: tradire, mentire, e infine voler tornare dal proprio compagno condizionati dalla situazione.
E non riconosciamo che il problema all'origine è solo la sincerità...


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con questo mi sembra però che ci si giustifichi un po' troppo, mi sembra eh?
> A me sta storia degli umani che sbagliano mi ha già anche un po' rotto...
> E poi c'è sbaglio e sbaglio e motivi e motivi che hanno portato allo sbaglio.
> E alcuni sbagli, tipo questo di cui si sta parlando, non sono perdonabili.
> ...



Ciao

concordo, che questa scusa ha un po' scocciato. 
Un errore avviene quando si fanno delle valutazioni errate. 
Ma quando si parla di tradire, rubare, picchiare ecc. sono atti che si sa già a priori che sono sbagliate. 
Perciò di che errore si parla? Tho, mi è capitato ... e ho reagito in modo sbagliato? 


sienne


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> concordo, che questa scusa ha un po' scocciato.
> Un errore avviene quando si fanno delle valutazioni errate.
> ...


Gli errori per me non sono solo valutazioni ma anche comportamenti
Tradire però non lo metto sullo stesso piano di rubare o peggio picchiare
Vale anche lo Avessi subito il tradimento


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> *Lui è un buono sicuro ma dovrebbe pure svegliarsi petche dopo un anno secondo me te ne accorgi o non vuoi vedere
> *
> Fosse mio figlio  pure un bel ripigliati tromba di più fai qualcosa ci starebbe
> 
> Come si può non rendersi conto ?



Uhm... da cosa secondo te lui dovrebbe accorgersene?
Se si vuole, lo sai, tutto si può nascondere, tutto si può fingere.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Gli errori per me non sono solo valutazioni ma anche comportamenti
> Tradire però non lo metto sullo stesso piano di rubare o peggio picchiare
> Vale anche lo Avessi subito il tradimento



Ciao

subire un tradimento, è privarti (perciò rubare) dalla possibilità di scelta per lo scenario che si vuole vivere. 
È una truffa che tocca la tua percezione dei fatti e che ti getta capofitta in un teatrino di seconda mano nel tuo più intimo. Beh, sarà meno grave per te ... che qualcuno, che ti scippa una borsetta ... 


sienne


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Gli errori per me non sono solo valutazioni ma anche comportamenti
> Tradire però non lo metto sullo stesso piano di rubare o peggio picchiare
> Vale anche lo Avessi subito il tradimento


Sono d'accordo. Ma è meglio comunque evitare di dare alibi.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... da cosa secondo te lui dovrebbe accorgersene?
> Se si vuole, lo sai, tutto si può nascondere, tutto si può fingere.


Quoto


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ciao Carola,
> sono contenta che nonostante tutto ognuno è libero di esprimere come meglio crede cio che pensa.. ed è giusto.. ma condannare e basta come molti dei commenti che ho letto  per me non ha senso.. rifletterò bene sul da farsi perchè *io non voglio perdere la persona che ho accanto da una vita*. Per me è importante come io lo sono per lui e non voglio buttare tutto all'aria perchè nonostante chiunque possa pensare diversamente, io sento di amarlo, anche se non riesco ad avere tutto. Ma il tutto sta nel compromesso, nel capire cosa voglio davvero e cosa lo motiva..
> Mi prendero un po di tempo per me e farò la scelta piu giusta.



Hai 30 anni, non è molto tempo che è accanto a te.
E la vita è ancora lunga.
E  non migliorerà di certo invecchiando.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ce la faccio a starmene zitta, come avevo detto.
> Ma ti rendi conto di cosa stai dicendo?
> "rifletterò bene sul da farsi"
> "io non voglio perdere la persona..."
> ...


Bè, dopotutto è quello che è capitato pure a te, ma tu ci stai benissimo, no?


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> subire un tradimento, è privarti (perciò rubare) dalla possibilità di scelta per lo scenario che si vuole vivere.
> È una truffa che tocca la tua percezione dei fatti e che ti getta capofitta in un teatrino di seconda mano nel tuo più intimo. Beh, sarà meno grave per te ... che qualcuno, che ti scippa una borsetta ...
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... da cosa secondo te lui dovrebbe accorgersene?
> Se si vuole, lo sai, tutto si può nascondere, tutto si può fingere.


Io credo di senta se il tuo compagno / compagna e più distante
Così è una sensazione mia poi posso sbagliare


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> subire un tradimento, è privarti (perciò rubare) dalla possibilità di scelta per lo scenario che si vuole vivere.
> È una truffa che tocca la tua percezione dei fatti e che ti getta capofitta in un teatrino di seconda mano nel tuo più intimo. Beh, sarà meno grave per te ... che qualcuno, che ti scippa una borsetta ...
> ...


Io credo che si arrivi al tradimento qnd qualcosa e'gia compromesso 
Non dico sia giusto non dico risolva ma proprio non riesco a vederlo come altre azioni 

Tranne i casi alla lothar Tebe ecc intendo


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma poi ogni commento "forte" è una condanna?Se io scrivo che sto facendo la stronza e mi si risponde "si stai facendo la stronza" mi devo arrabbiare?No...ci devo ragionare e valutare ciò  che mi risponde...


credo che determinate parole risuonino maggiormente dentro di noi quando in qualche modo le abbiamo già "udite" da soli.
alla fine anna è qui perché sente che qualcosa di sbagliato c'è, una serie di cose.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Però qnd si parla di rapporto funzionanti e si scopre il tradimento allora si
Tutto cambia 
Io parto sempre dal presupposto che non ci siano uomini o donne che mettono in gioco un rapporto sano x una scopata ripetuta ecco

Io ero stanca del mio matrimonio e ho corso il rischio
Diversamente se stai bene non capisco


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Diletta ma hai ragione
> Con il neretto intendevo che pareva ma che non può essere come dimostra il tenore che hanno preso le sue mail
> 
> *In un mondo ideale e tutto giusto ed è quello che molti vorrebbero *
> ...



Nel mondo delle fiabe.
Quello delle principesse, dell'amore eterno, del vissero felici e contenti, dei romanzi rosa, dei film romantici, delle canzoni di Sanremo.
In quello dei sogni.
Per anni la nostra vita è stata ingabbiata nei ruoli.
La donna mamma, l'uomo lavoratore a cui spettava l'onere di mantenere la famiglia.
Il ruolo imprigiona, ma a volta, per non poche persone, serve a creare un'identità.
Con l'avanzare dell'io dell'era consumistica moderna, ognuno di noi deve costruire un propri ruolo, e lo fa sulle proprie spalle, beccandosi tutta la responsabilità della propria infelicità.
Da solo.
Si è sempre tradito, da quando esistono le coppie.
Ma nell'ECM (Era consumistica moderna, quella dove pure l'amicizia si può chiedere e dare con un click di mouse anche a perfetti sconosciuti), si arriva a mettere in discussione la famiglia, a chiedersi se il tradimento esclude l'amore o la continuità di un rapporto di lunga data, a interrogarsi se sia giusto lasciare per tradire o tradire per lasciare e altre baggianate.
A 30 anni ci si sposa. E lo si fa con l'idea anche di avere una famiglia, di diventare genitori, di crescere figli, di assumere un ruolo importante.
A qualunque costo.
Certo che può capitare in tanti anni di vita di tradire.
Di andare a letto con qualcun altro.
Di prendersi la sbandata, la cotta, può capitare.
Non è un errore, né una scelta, ma un evento.
Lo si fa, portando avanti il ruolo di sempre, consapevoli dell'effimero che spesso aleggia dietro queste storie.
E' opportunismo? Anche. Ma... perché no?
Non siamo principi o principesse.
Si lascia quando si sta male con una persona. 
Che è altro dallo non stare più bene come una volta.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo di senta se il tuo compagno / compagna e più distante
> Così è una sensazione mia poi posso sbagliare



Ciao

c'è un qualcosa che si chiama fiducia. 
Anche quando noti qualcosa la prima cosa che fai e chiedere. 
Avendo fiducia, non ti passa neanche per la testa che possa mentirti, 
e così credi in quello che ti racconta, arrivando persino a preoccuparti per il suo bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Infatti no, è normalissimo quello che dici!
> Tutti siamo condizionati dalle scelte degli altri...è ipocrita dire il contrario.
> Non oso immaginare in quante lascerebbero l'attuale compagno se uno decisamente più* intelligente, bello, ricco, affascinante*, ecc., si mostrasse perdutamente* innamorato.*


Forse mio limite, ma se mi innamoro di un uomo e ci sto, queste doti le riconosco in lui. Gli altri stanno dei gradini meno. :singleeye:


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mondo delle fiabe.
> Quello delle principesse, dell'amore eterno, del vissero felici e contenti, dei romanzi rosa, dei film romantici, delle canzoni di Sanremo.
> In quello dei sogni.
> Per anni la nostra vita è stata ingabbiata nei ruoli.
> ...


Ti conosco poco, ma ciò che scrivi mi piace.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Però qnd si parla di rapporto funzionanti e si scopre il tradimento allora si
> Tutto cambia
> Io parto sempre dal presupposto che non ci siano uomini o donne che mettono in gioco un rapporto sano x una scopata ripetuta ecco
> 
> ...



Ciao

Il rapporto è un conto. Per come l'affronti un'altro. 
Tradendo, non migliori il rapporto. Perciò è una questione solo tua 
che stabilisci con te stesso e escludi l'altro ... 


sienne


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Ciao Carola,
> sono contenta che nonostante tutto ognuno è libero di esprimere come meglio crede cio che pensa.. ed è giusto.. ma condannare e basta come molti dei commenti che ho letto  per me non ha senso.. rifletterò bene sul da farsi perchè io non voglio perdere la persona che ho accanto da una vita. Per me è importante come io lo sono per lui e non voglio buttare tutto all'aria perchè nonostante chiunque possa pensare diversamente, io sento di amarlo, anche se non riesco ad avere tutto. Ma il tutto sta nel compromesso, nel capire cosa voglio davvero e cosa lo motiva..
> Mi prendero un po di tempo per me e farò la scelta piu giusta.


dici che hai 30 anni
per cui come fai ad affermare di avere accanto la persona che ami da una vita? l'avrai accanto da un paio di anni e se sei già nella situazione di tradirlo con il capo (sposato, quindi senza futuro) mi pare che la cosa migliore per te e per lui sarebbe quella di confessargli, se non il tradimento, almeno la volontà di staccare per un certo periodo.
Detto ciò, ritengo che se il sesso che fai con il fidanzato dal momento che non lo ritieni appagante, mentre con l'altro si, non pensi che magari il tuo ragazzo debba solo essere aiutato un po da te ad essere più amatore o focoso a letto?
siete giovani per cui dovete, prima di giudicare l'altro forse, imparare cosa significhi Amare, perchè l'Amore è un sentimento MOLTO profondo che non ti permette di guardare o sentire ciò che ti circonda. INTESO?


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma siamo sempre lì col discorso!
> LEI aveva trovato la quadra perché LEI ha deciso di fare quello che ha fatto e ora è LEI che viene qua perché vuole capire.
> In tutto questo c'è solo egoismo, il trionfo dell'individualismo sfrenato dei nostri tempi.
> Ed è ora di cambiarli questi tempi, in meglio però, tornando ad una dimensione in cui la persona che ci sta accanto sia meritevole di quel minimo di riguardo che si dovrebbe avere per tutti, e a maggior ragione per il proprio ragazzo.
> Perché lui è tenuto ad averlo quel rispetto, ne ha pieno diritto.


:facepalm:tutto condivisibile, se non  che se l'utente è donna scrivi così, se fosse stato uomo ...(come all'amante di lei applausi) :unhappy:


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Mai pensato di essere una principessa e mai cercato il principe 
Un rapporto paritario questo si
Invece pare che nonostante anni di lotte a cura siamo legati alla donna Angelo
Del Focolare 
Non è solo x consumismo danny ma è ' voglia di realizzarsi di impegnarsi di rendersi indipendenti 
E con una famiglia ci si deve dare una mano reciproca 
Altrimenti si creano tensioni che non aiutano manco a scopare 

Mia mamma pur moderna e lavoratrice mi ha cresciuta con esempio di donna che x l uomo si sacrifica 
Che rientra prima dal lavoro
Che non esce da sola
Ancora poco tempo fa mi chiedeva se avessi preparato qualche cosa x mio marito che viveva  a in altra Città ' solo libero ecc 
Gli faccio il baracchino x amore non x dovere al massimo !


Io a mia figlia dico altro.

Forse sono andata fuori tema sorry


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Io credo che si arrivi al tradimento qnd qualcosa e'gia compromesso
> Non dico sia giusto non dico risolva ma proprio non riesco a vederlo come altre azioni
> 
> Tranne i casi alla lothar Tebe ecc intendo



Ciao

si stava parlando che sbagliare è umano. 
Credo invece che sia più un fattore di crescita / maturità, se ci si nasconde dietro a queste scuse. 
Il problema non deve risalire alla coppia. Ma in chi tradisce, perché in un modo o nell'altro sceglie quella via. 


sienne


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è un qualcosa che si chiama fiducia.
> Anche quando noti qualcosa la prima cosa che fai e chiedere.
> ...


Ci sono casi e casi
A volte hai vicino un muro su cui tutto rimbalza 
Casi e casi x me


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Mai pensato di essere una principessa e mai cercato il principe
> Un rapporto paritario questo si
> Invece pare che nonostante anni di lotte a cura siamo legati alla donna Angelo
> Del Focolare
> ...


:up:


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> dici che hai 30 anni
> per cui come fai ad affermare di avere accanto la persona che ami da una vita? l'avrai accanto da un paio di anni e se sei già nella situazione di tradirlo con il capo (sposato, quindi senza futuro) mi pare che la cosa migliore per te e per lui sarebbe quella di confessargli, se non il tradimento, almeno la volontà di staccare per un certo periodo.
> Detto ciò, ritengo che se il sesso che fai con il fidanzato dal momento che non lo ritieni appagante, mentre con l'altro si, *non pensi che magari il tuo ragazzo debba solo essere aiutato un po da te ad essere più amatore o focoso a letto?*
> siete giovani per cui dovete, prima di giudicare l'altro forse, imparare cosa significhi Amare, perchè l'Amore è un sentimento MOLTO profondo che non ti permette di guardare o sentire ciò che ti circonda. INTESO?



non credo sia una cosa che possa essere insegnata.
inoltre, la novità è quasi sempre più eccitante per il semplice fatto di essere una novità.
su quel piano non può vincere.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non credo sia una cosa che possa essere insegnata.
> inoltre, la novità è quasi sempre più eccitante per il semplice fatto di essere una novità.
> su quel piano non può vincere.


scusa ma ho detto aiutato, non intendevo insegnato


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Il rapporto è un conto. Per come l'affronti un'altro.
> Tradendo, non migliori il rapporto. Perciò è una questione solo tua
> ...


Ma pienamente d accordo
Non migliori ne risolvi nulla lo so
Dipende dai casi io sapevo di essere egoista e stronza in quei momenti ma lo stare  bene mi faceva comunque scegliere di continuare 
escludendo x scelta volutamente 
Nel mio caso dopo averle provate tutte ma non avendo le palle x chiudere


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ci sono casi e casi
> A volte hai vicino un muro su cui tutto rimbalza
> Casi e casi x me



Ciao

e allora proprio perché ci sono casi e casi, non facciamo di un erba un fascio. 
C'è sempre la possibilità di lasciare. Lì il colpo o lo sveglia o allora non gliene importava nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> scusa ma ho detto aiutato, non intendevo insegnato


forse l'ho interpretata male io, ma appunto aiutato in cosa?
ad essere più focoso?
non lo so.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non credo sia una cosa che possa essere insegnata.
> inoltre, la novità è quasi sempre più eccitante per il semplice fatto di essere una novità.
> su quel piano non può vincere.


....oppure neanche lei è  quella giusta per lui e perciò non diventa l'amante focoso...può  essere.Solo 
che lui non l'ha tradita...


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e allora proprio perché ci sono casi e casi, non facciamo di un erba un fascio.
> C'è sempre la possibilità di lasciare. Lì il colpo o lo sveglia o allora non gliene importava nulla ...
> ...


Si certo puoi lasciare
Chi tradisce senza figli e non lascia lo capisco ancora meno
Con figli diciamoci la verità tutto cambia


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma pienamente d accordo
> Non migliori ne risolvi nulla lo so
> Dipende dai casi io sapevo di essere egoista e stronza in quei momenti ma lo stare  bene mi faceva comunque scegliere di continuare
> escludendo x scelta volutamente
> Nel mio caso dopo averle provate tutte ma non avendo le palle x chiudere



Ciao

forse mi sto spiegando male. Quello che sto contestando sono le scuse ... e ribaltare tutto che è umano sbagliare. 
Assumersi la responsabilità di una scelta egoista (e non di aver tirato una conclusione sbagliata), lo trovo anche se brutto molto più onesto. E con l'onesta si può lavorare. Con uno che si nasconde dietro ad una marea di scuse, non so veramente come si possa fare. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> dici che hai 30 anni
> per cui come fai ad affermare di avere accanto la persona che ami da una vita? l'avrai accanto da un paio di anni e se sei già nella situazione di tradirlo con il capo (sposato, quindi senza futuro) mi pare che la cosa migliore per te e per lui sarebbe quella di confessargli, se non il tradimento, almeno la volontà di staccare per un certo periodo.
> Detto ciò, ritengo che se il sesso che fai con il fidanzato dal momento che non lo ritieni appagante, mentre con l'altro si, *non pensi che magari il tuo ragazzo debba solo essere aiutato un po da te ad essere più amatore o focoso a letto?*
> siete giovani per cui dovete, prima di giudicare l'altro forse, imparare cosa significhi Amare, perchè l'Amore è un sentimento MOLTO profondo che non ti permette di guardare o sentire ciò che ti circonda. INTESO?


Sono cose che non si insegnano. E se la chimica non c'è i due hanno un problema che è difficile risolvere. Secondo me.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ....oppure neanche lei è  quella giusta per lui e perciò non diventa l'amante focoso...può  essere.Solo
> che lui non l'ha tradita...


la sessualità è una cosa troppo personale, che però paradossalmente trova piena espressione solo in una relazione con un altro.
se lei lo descrive come un amante tiepido i motivi possono essere mille, però non credo che lui percepisca se stesso così.
magari è felice ed appagato.
la descrizione di lui come amatore è in contrapposizione a quella del capo con cui raggiunge picchi che pensava non esistessero ecc.


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Si certo puoi lasciare
> Chi tradisce senza figli e non lascia lo capisco ancora meno
> Con figli diciamoci la verità tutto cambia



Ciao

se è l'ultima carta da giocare per scuotere l'altro, anche se è solo per fargli paura ... la giocherei. 
Perché se senti che vivi in una farsa totale e l'altro fa muro di gomma ... non sei più una coppia.
Si salva quello che si può ... e che ci si sente di fare. Certissimo.


sienne


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> forse l'ho interpretata male io, ma appunto aiutato in cosa?
> ad essere più focoso?
> non lo so.


non è facile spiegarlo, ma il rapporto non è solo (passami il termine) lo stantuffare, ma tutto il contorno.
per cui se l'altra persona non è in grado di regalarti coccole e quant'altro, puoi sempre provare, se è una cosa che ti fa piacere provare, ad invogliarlo a farle


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono cose che non si insegnano. E se la chimica non c'è i due hanno un problema che è difficile risolvere. Secondo me.


ho già risposto che non ho detto insegnare ......


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la sessualità è una cosa troppo personale, che però paradossalmente trova piena espressione solo in una relazione con un altro.
> se lei lo descrive come un amante tiepido i motivi possono essere mille, però non credo che lui percepisca se stesso così.
> magari è felice ed appagato.
> *la descrizione di lui come amatore è in contrapposizione a quella del capo con cui raggiunge picchi che pensava non esistessero ecc*.


Difficile accontentarsi poi, quando hai raggiunto certi picchi....


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> non è facile spiegarlo, *ma il rapporto non è solo (passami il termine) lo stantuffare, ma tutto il contorno.*
> per cui se l'altra persona non è in grado di regalarti coccole e quant'altro, puoi sempre provare, se è una cosa che ti fa piacere provare, ad invogliarlo a farle


avevo compreso questa parte. 
volevo semplicemente dire che lui a letto sarà come sarà.
se lei lo trova tiepido mentre con l'altro mamma mia ecc. penso che non dipenda effettivamente da quello che il fidanzato fa o non fa, ma dalla percezione di lei.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se è l'ultima carta da giocare per scuotere l'altro, anche se è solo per fargli paura ... la giocherei.
> Perché se senti che vivi in una farsa totale e l'altro fa muro di gomma ... non sei più una coppia.
> ...


vero
ma nel caso di Anna, lei afferma di amarlo, ma lo tradisce con uno sposato perchè facendo sesso con lui si sente più presa


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse mi sto spiegando male. Quello che sto contestando sono le scuse ... e ribaltare tutto che è umano sbagliare.
> Assumersi la responsabilità di una scelta egoista (e non di aver tirato una conclusione sbagliata), lo trovo anche se brutto molto più onesto. E con l'onesta si può lavorare. Con uno che si nasconde dietro ad una marea di scuse, non so veramente come si possa fare.
> ...


Sienne ma non voleva essere una scusa il siamo umani e sbagliamo
Solo una constatazione 
Entrambe le cose 
"Ho sbagliato e lo riconosco , pensavo non potesse capitarmi ed è successo
Adesso provo a capire il perché a prescindere che l altro mi perdoni o meno"
Dico solo che si sa che tradire è sbagliato
Però guarda quanti sbagliano ma quanti
E allora perché ?

Ripeto chi tradisce x semplice noia ecc e finge vada tutto bene con il compagno è uno stronzo  e basta
Forse io x esp Personale tendo a pensare che chi tradisce sia un po come me che si sia sentito come me tutto qui
Che ho comunque sbagliato sia chiaro !
Non mi assolvo


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ho già risposto che non ho detto insegnare ......


Anche aiutare.
Qualsiasi sforzo di far girare un sesso che non gira è tristissimo. Per me.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> avevo compreso questa parte.
> volevo semplicemente dire che lui a letto sarà come sarà.
> se lei lo trova tiepido mentre con l'altro mamma mia ecc. penso che non dipenda effettivamente da quello che il fidanzato fa o non fa, ma dalla percezione di lei.


vero
ma se ami una persona (lei afferma di amarlo) il sesso anche se non entusiasmante diventa automaticamente molto accattivante proprio perchè sei con la persona che ami


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono cose che non si insegnano. E se la chimica non c'è i due hanno un problema che è difficile risolvere. Secondo me.


Si


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la sessualità è una cosa troppo personale, che però paradossalmente trova piena espressione solo in una relazione con un altro.
> se lei lo descrive come un amante tiepido i motivi possono essere mille, però non credo che lui percepisca se stesso così.
> magari è felice ed appagato.
> la descrizione di lui come amatore è in contrapposizione a quella del capo con cui raggiunge picchi che pensava non esistessero ecc.


Ma può  essere che tutto questo sesso perfetto con il capo sia anche dovuto proprio alla trasgressione legata al tradimento,al proibito....


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> la sessualità è una cosa troppo personale, che però paradossalmente trova piena espressione solo in una relazione con un altro.
> se lei lo descrive come un amante tiepido i motivi possono essere mille, però non credo che lui percepisca se stesso così.
> magari è felice ed appagato.
> la descrizione di lui come amatore è in contrapposizione a quella del capo con cui raggiunge picchi che pensava non esistessero ecc.


Parole sante


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vero
> ma nel caso di Anna, lei afferma di amarlo, ma lo tradisce con uno sposato perchè facendo sesso con lui si sente più presa


A 30 dal sesso fatto bene non puoi prescindere. Nella scelta di un compagno. Poi le cose possono cambiare, capita. 
Ma Anna neanche convive ed è giovane. Non può sottovalutare questo aspetto della relazione.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma può  essere che tutto questo sesso perfetto con il capo sia anche dovuto proprio alla trasgressione legata al tradimento,al proibito....


Mmmh
Lo pensavo pure io con mio amante 
Ma alla fine ti passa pure sta fantasia 
Io credo siano chimiche
Davvero


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> A 30 dal sesso fatto bene non puoi prescindere. Nella scelta di un compagno. Poi le cose possono cambiare, capita.
> Ma Anna neanche convive ed è giovane. Non può sottovalutare questo aspetto della relazione.


sono dell'opinione che il "sesso fatto bene" sia sempre molto soggettivo e personale


----------



## zanna (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> *Io credo che si arrivi al tradimento qnd qualcosa e'gia compromesso*
> Non dico sia giusto non dico risolva ma proprio non riesco a vederlo come altre azioni
> 
> Tranne i casi alla lothar Tebe ecc intendo





Carola ha detto:


> *Però qnd si parla di rapporto funzionanti e si scopre il tradimento allora si
> Tutto cambia *
> Io parto sempre dal presupposto che non ci siano uomini o donne che mettono in gioco un rapporto sano x una scopata ripetuta ecco
> 
> ...


E' sempre tutto soggettivo. Rapporto compromesso per chi? Rapporti funzionanti? Per chi? Tutto cambia nel secondo caso? Per chi?
Sarà che la badilata l'ho presa io e quindi non posso essere considerato obbiettivo ma alla fine mi è stato reso palese prima il malessere? No! Dopo e soltanto dopo. Quindi si può parlare di inganno, di furto (di tempo e di sogni cit.), di tutto ciò che bene o male mi è stato fatto credere ... il ragazzo della utente se verrà a conoscenza della cosa (sempre che la stessa non si faccia più o meno volutamente beccare o non ci pensi qualche altro attore) prenderà la stessa identica badilata senza sapere perchè ... solo che era quello buonobravotantocaroportosicuroecc. bel cazzo di premio ... :facepalm:


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vero
> ma se ami una persona (lei afferma di amarlo) il sesso anche se non entusiasmante diventa automaticamente molto accattivante proprio perchè sei con la persona che ami


se ne sei attratto sì.
il sesso funziona benissimo quando sei attratto.
questo è.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se ne sei attratto sì.
> il sesso funziona benissimo quando sei attratto.
> questo è.


se ami sei attratto


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Gira e rigira sempre di sesso parliamo
Smuove molto
Puoi farne a meno credere di poterne fare a meno credere di poterti accontentare usi la testa...ma alla fine ...ha il suo peso

Non avrò mai il coraggio di dirlo a mia figlia ma se lo avessi le direi che sono importanti tante cose compreso lo scopare e bene


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma può  essere che tutto questo sesso perfetto con il capo sia anche dovuto proprio alla trasgressione legata al tradimento,al proibito....


credo che sia determinato principalmente dal fatto che dal capo è super-attratta mentre il fidanzato deve anche "impegnarsi" a cambiare le dinamiche del rapporto ecc.


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vero
> ma se ami una persona (lei afferma di amarlo) il sesso anche se non entusiasmante diventa automaticamente molto accattivante proprio perchè sei con la persona che ami


Fosse così semplice......purtroppo il lato sessuale è una variabile impazzita che può anche prescindere da quanto ami.
Il binomio ti amo e quindi facciamo sesso alla grande non funziona per tutti. Ci sono mille componenti psicologiche che possono influenzare, bloccare. 
E se poi non funziona fin da subito non è che ci si riprende più....


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Gira e rigira sempre di sesso parliamo
> Smuove molto
> Puoi farne a meno credere di poterne fare a meno credere di poterti accontentare usi la testa...ma alla fine ...ha il suo peso
> 
> Non avrò mai il coraggio di dirlo a mia figlia ma se lo avessi le direi che sono importanti tante cose compreso lo scopare e bene


posso chiederti cosa significhi per te "scopare bene?" perchè mi sfugge


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, dopotutto è quello che è capitato pure a te, ma tu ci stai benissimo, no?



e invece no.
Io non sono mai stata sul banco del mercato in attesa che decidesse di prendermi o meno.
E' un po' diversa la cosa...


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> posso chiederti cosa significhi per te "scopare bene?" perchè mi sfugge



Non puoi non saperlo....


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> E' sempre tutto soggettivo. Rapporto compromesso per chi? Rapporti funzionanti? Per chi? Tutto cambia nel secondo caso? Per chi?
> Sarà che la badilata l'ho presa io e quindi non posso essere considerato obbiettivo ma alla fine mi è stato reso palese prima il malessere? No! Dopo e soltanto dopo. Quindi si può parlare di inganno, di furto (di tempo e di sogni cit.), di tutto ciò che bene o male mi è stato fatto credere ... il ragazzo della utente se verrà a conoscenza della cosa (sempre che la stessa non si faccia più o meno volutamente beccare o non ci pensi qualche altro attore) prenderà la stessa identica badilata senza sapere perchè ... solo che era quello buonobravotantocaroportosicuroecc. bel cazzo di premio ... :facepalm:


:up::up::up:


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se ami sei attratto


personalmente concordo, ma gran parte della discussione è girata intorno al fatto che la passione prima o poi finisce, ciò non toglie che rimanga l'amore, il bisogno di sicurezza ecc. e molti si sono trovati d'accordo su ciò.
mi limitavo solo ad osservare una cosa anche un po' scontata, e cioè che il sesso lo fanno due persone, non una.
se trovo che l'altra sia tiepida forse potrei non esserne più molto attratta io.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Fosse così semplice......purtroppo il lato sessuale è una variabile impazzita che può anche prescindere da quanto ami.
> Il binomio ti amo e quindi facciamo sesso alla grande non funziona per tutti. Ci sono mille componenti psicologiche che possono influenzare, bloccare.
> E se poi non funziona fin da subito non è che ci si riprende più....


Quoto.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non puoi non saperlo....


vorrei saperlo da te dal momento che mi sembri convinta


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Mmmh
> Lo pensavo pure io con mio amante
> Ma alla fine ti passa pure sta fantasia
> Io credo siano chimiche
> Davvero


E allora cosa è la famosa adrenalina del tradimento?


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Mai pensato di essere una principessa e mai cercato il principe
> *Un rapporto paritario questo si*
> Invece pare che nonostante anni di lotte a cura siamo legati alla donna Angelo
> Del Focolare
> ...



Tua mamma vive appagata del ruolo per cui è stata cresciuta.
A lei pare giusto servire quel ruolo.
E non sta male facendo cose che a te farebbero star male.
Tu vivi seguendo altri parametri con i quali sei cresciuta. E cresci tua figli diversamente.
Non è questione di persone, ma di identità trasmesse da altri a cui noi aderiamo, anche inconsapevolmente, nella convinzione di essere liberi.
In tutto questo manca purtroppo la riflessione su cosa vogliamo noi veramente.
E' la cosa più difficile da capire.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> credo che sia determinato principalmente dal fatto che dal capo è super-attratta mentre il fidanzato deve anche "impegnarsi" a cambiare le dinamiche del rapporto ecc.


Povero figlioDeve anche "impegnarsi"...


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> personalmente concordo, ma gran parte della discussione è girata intorno al fatto che la passione prima o poi finisce, ciò non toglie che rimanga l'amore, il bisogno di sicurezza ecc. e molti si sono trovati d'accordo su ciò.
> mi limitavo solo ad osservare una cosa anche un po' scontata, e cioè che il sesso lo fanno due persone, non una.
> se trovo che l'altra sia tiepida forse potrei non esserne più molto attratta io.


hai ragionissimo
però stiamo parlando di una ragazza di 30 anni (lui non so che età abbia ma presumo attorno ai trenta) per cui non possiamo parlare di passione finita
la passione è appena iniziata o almeno così dovrebbe essere


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> vorrei saperlo da te dal momento che mi sembri convinta


Mi sembra una domanda scontata
Lo diceva anche Venditti no? Che è la prima cosa....


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Povero figlioDeve anche "impegnarsi"...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi sembra una domanda scontata
> Lo diceva anche Venditti no? Che è la prima cosa....


vabbè... lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mondo delle fiabe.
> Quello delle principesse, dell'amore eterno, del vissero felici e contenti, dei romanzi rosa, dei film romantici, delle canzoni di Sanremo.
> In quello dei sogni.
> Per anni la nostra vita è stata ingabbiata nei ruoli.
> ...



Ci credi che io non lo sapevo?
Fino a pochi anni fa ero convinta che a tradire fossero quelli che non amavano proprio più il partner o quelli che non facevano sesso dentro casa da tanto tanto tempo.
Non vedevo altri motivi (non che ora li veda così bene...).

Comunque, bellissimo post!


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

Ho appena visto una foto scioccante 
Una bimba morta in mare 
Una delle vittime dei profughi in mare
Da morirci.

Torno a lavorare scusate l ot ma davvero esistono morti di serie B.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2015)

o quelli che non facevano sesso dentro casa da tanto tanto tempo.


Presente


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> hai ragionissimo
> però stiamo parlando di una ragazza di 30 anni (lui non so che età abbia ma presumo attorno ai trenta) per cui non possiamo parlare di passione finita
> la passione è appena iniziata o almeno così dovrebbe essere


ehm, gas, ma hai letto il primo post? 
lei ha scritto che con il fidanzato ha sempre avuto dei blocchi e ha descritto il sesso con lui "discreto ma senza eccessi".


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> o quelli che non facevano sesso dentro casa da tanto tanto tempo.
> 
> 
> Presente &#55357;&#56850;



Giustificata.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ehm, gas, ma hai letto il primo post?
> lei ha scritto che con il fidanzato ha sempre avuto dei blocchi e ha descritto il sesso con lui "discreto ma senza eccessi".


ho letto....
e ho letto anche che in passato aveva avuto delle tentazioni......
se questo è amore..... 

a 30 anni ovviamente


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> o quelli che non facevano sesso dentro casa da tanto tanto tempo.
> 
> 
> Presente


Mi ha colpito la descrizione di tua madre.
A volte si instaurano delle dinamiche psicologiche per cui si rifiuta il modello proposto dalla madre (o dal padre etc), ma soprattutto la madre stessa, facendo scelte in contrasto rispetto a lei.
Mi ha colpito nel tuo post precedente anche la volontà che dichiari di trasmettere valori diversi a tua figlia.
E' una doppia negazione di tua madre.
A volte si tradisce - e si lascia - anche per motivi di cui non siamo consapevoli consciamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ehm, gas, ma hai letto il primo post?
> lei ha scritto che con il fidanzato ha sempre avuto dei blocchi e ha descritto il sesso con lui "discreto ma senza eccessi".


Che poi chissa', magari quel 78 e' un numero della smorfia a caso.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ho letto....
> e ho letto anche che in passato aveva avuto delle tentazioni......
> se questo è amore.....
> 
> a 30 anni ovviamente


gas, dopo 400 post in cui non si giudica l'amore, e non si dice questo e quello, e la sincerità così e così, mò arrivi tu e spari che non è amore. alè. 

cazzate a parte, boh.
chissà da quanto sono insieme, magari sono fidanzati da quando erano ragazzini.
chissà se lei ha avuto altre esperienze prima ecc.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se ami sei attratto



Non credo.
L'amore è fatto di molteplici aspetti di cui solo uno è l'attrazione per l'altro.
Io penso che, a questo punto, sia questione di fortuna...se rimani attratto alla persona che ami è davvero una gran cosa, ma può benissimo essere che non ti senta più attratto, vuoi perché il partner è cambiato troppo e stenti a riconoscerlo e quindi non ti intriga più.
Penso che succeda più spesso agli uomini nei confronti delle proprie compagne, l'uomo è più stimolato visivamente e se non l'attira più hai voglia di concentrarti...diventa un sacrificio!
Da questo punto di vista noi donne siamo più penalizzate ed è inutile negarlo: è così purtroppo.
E quando lui spenge la luce addio...il significato è inequivocabile.
A me non è ancora successo, ma succederà, eccome...e a quell'ora,credo che sarà un vantaggio per entrambi perché, per fortuna, invecchiano anche loro!


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Diletta ma hai ragione
> Con il neretto intendevo che pareva ma che non può essere come dimostra il tenore che hanno preso le sue mail
> 
> In un mondo ideale e tutto giusto ed è quello che molti vorrebbero
> ...


Eh certo...e con questo...tutto è concesso. Io sarò antico, vecchio stile, pissero...quello che vuoi ma non giustifico tali comportamenti che ritengo imperdonabili. Stiamo parlando di un anno!


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> gas, dopo 400 post in cui non si giudica l'amore, e non si dice questo e quello, e la sincerità così e così, mò arrivi tu e spari che non è amore. alè.
> 
> cazzate a parte, boh.
> *chissà da quanto sono insieme, magari sono fidanzati da quando erano ragazzini*.
> chissà se lei ha avuto altre esperienze prima ecc.



E infatti.
Lei dice proprio che sono insieme da tanto tempo.
I fidanzamenti lunghi sono sempre pieni di insidie.
Un casino.
Io quando sento che un giovane (o una giovane) è fidanzato da un mucchio d'anni, mi vengono i capelli dritti in testa!


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che poi chissa', magari quel 78 e' un numero della smorfia a caso.


l'ho appena consultata tramite wiki e il 78 sarebbe "a bella figliola", che secondo wiki sarebbe la metafora di "prostituta".
non essere involontariamente volgare.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> gas, dopo 400 post in cui non si giudica l'amore, e non si dice questo e quello, e la sincerità così e così, mò arrivi tu e spari che non è amore. alè.
> 
> cazzate a parte, boh.
> chissà da quanto sono insieme, magari sono fidanzati da quando erano ragazzini.
> chissà se lei ha avuto altre esperienze prima ecc.





Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo.
> L'amore è fatto di molteplici aspetti di cui solo uno è l'attrazione per l'altro.
> Io penso che, a questo punto, sia questione di fortuna...se rimani attratto alla persona che ami è davvero una gran cosa, ma può benissimo essere che non ti senta più attratto, vuoi perché il partner è cambiato troppo e stenti a riconoscerlo e quindi non ti intriga più.
> Penso che succeda più spesso agli uomini nei confronti delle proprie compagne, l'uomo è più stimolato visivamente e se non l'attira più hai voglia di concentrarti...diventa un sacrificio!
> ...


ho espresso una mia opinione


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti.
> Lei dice proprio che sono insieme da tanto tempo.
> I fidanzamenti lunghi sono sempre pieni di insidie.
> Un casino.
> Io quando sento che un giovane (o una giovane) è fidanzato da un mucchio d'anni, mi vengono i capelli dritti in testa!


se a 30 anni è tanto tempo, cosa dirà lei a 50 anni?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Ma chi stabilisce il limite tra "riserva" e amore?*
> Ripeto e preciso l'esempio: una donna molto brutta e senza grandi risorse intellettive, si trova a poter scegliere tra pochi uomini. Facciamo che sono due ed è indecisa. Questo significa che non potrà amare l'uomo che sceglierà?
> Anna in questo momenti sti due uomini ha di fronte. Ed è indecisa. Questo non mi autorizza a pensare che debba stare da sola perché il compagno sarebbe solo un ripiego.
> Per ognuna di voi in un certo senso l'uomo con cui state è un ripiego: oppure voi scegliete nell'iperuranio l'anima gemella?


Lo stabilisce appunto se la tua decisione non è una scelta ma dipende dalla scelta di un altro.
Anna non è indecisa
Anna ha dichiarato di amare il suo compagno e avere una relazione
bene, è accaduto anche a me. Ma il mio stare con mio marito non dipendeva da cosa decideva di fare l'altro con la moglie. Io sapevo che non volevo lasciarlo, che non lo avrei lasciato. L'altro decidesse per lui


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non credo.
> L'amore è fatto di molteplici aspetti di cui solo uno è l'attrazione per l'altro.
> Io penso che, a questo punto, sia questione di fortuna...se rimani attratto alla persona che ami è davvero una gran cosa, ma può benissimo essere che non ti senta più attratto, vuoi perché il partner è cambiato troppo e stenti a riconoscerlo e quindi non ti intriga più.
> Penso che succeda più spesso agli uomini nei confronti delle proprie compagne, l'uomo è più stimolato visivamente e se non l'attira più hai voglia di concentrarti...diventa un sacrificio!
> ...


Non capisco perche' su ogni argomento tu ne faccia una differenziazione di genere.


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Aprile 2015)

Cara Anna78, 

Ciao e benvenuta. 
30 anni non sono pochi, ci vuole introspezione. 
Non sei in una condizione favorita, ma ti ci se messa da sola.

Ora che tu voglia prenderti del tempo fai bene, è d'obbligo. Ma ora sei una ladra, rubi il tempo del tuo ignaro compagno. Di quello, no, non è giusto che ne disponga tu. Sai bene come scorre il tempo, nessuno ce lo può restituire. 

Non hai in realtà molto da scegliere, ti sembra a te. E' una gara tra il nulla, e il nulla, dato il vuoto che hai tu stessa. Non sei in coppia, perché il tuo compagno non ama te, ma quella parte bella che gli fai vedere; dall'altro lato un capo che non ti dà garanzie lavorative(da quanto hai scritto tu), ma si prende la "femmina godereccia" che sei con lui. 
Non hai fatto una scelta in 12 mesi, perché in effetti qui scelta non c'è. Prima di concentrarti su loro due, concentrati su te stessa. 

Soprattutto libera l'uomo che ami. L'amore è anche capire quando è il tempo di lasciare andare l'altro; visto il tuo profondo amore, e visto che è un così bravo ragazzo, capisci bene che non è giusto che l'oro si accompagni al ferro, no? A maggior ragione se ami, lascialo libero di essere protagonista della sua vita, e non una comparsa della tua. 

Di gente indecisa come te ce n'è a bizzeffe, ma la vedo buffa come cosa. Così indecisi su come prendere il meglio per voi, ma decisi sulle vite degli altri.. Il tuo compagno deve rimanere lì ignaro di tutto, perché non sai. Mah... 
Hai 30 anni, sveglia, inizia a prenderti LE TUE COSE, e metti un pò di spina dorsale ragazza. Qui non è questione di tradimento o meno, qui è questione che mancano le basi anche per un eventuale rapporto serio: coltiva la tua anima.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> l'ho appena consultata tramite wiki e il 78 sarebbe "a bella figliola", che secondo wiki sarebbe la metafora di "prostituta".
> non essere involontariamente volgare.


In genere lo sono di proposito, non a caso.


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se a 30 anni è tanto tempo, cosa dirà lei a 50 anni?



Ma metti che i due siano fidanzati da dieci anni e in più mettici il carico del sesso non particolarmente brillante.
A 30 anni si può già avvertire la monotonia di un rapporto, a prescindere dal sentimento che ci sia.
Non è allettante come cosa, lo so, eppure me ne accorgo anche osservando alcune coppie di giovani che sono insieme da "una vita".
Sono già così posati, così prevedibili...insomma, così "sposati!"


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In genere lo sono di proposito, non a caso.


ti avevo dato il beneficio del dubbio.
magari avevi fatto solo una battuta sulla smorfia, sarebbe stata comunque carina!


----------



## Scaredheart (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non capisco perche' su ogni argomento tu ne faccia una differenziazione di genere.


quoto. e 2


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cara Anna78,
> 
> Ciao e benvenuta.
> 30 anni non sono pochi, ci vuole introspezione.
> ...


applausi!!


----------



## sienne (22 Aprile 2015)

Ciao

amore o non amore ... 
Comunque sia, il fidanzato è la seconda scelta ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non capisco perche' su ogni argomento tu ne faccia una differenziazione di genere.


Semplicemente perché esistono delle differenze di genere e far finta che non ci siano non è di nessuna utilità.
Qui non si tratta di giustificare o giudicare nessuno fra i due generi: è solo affermare un dato di fatto, se non un'ovvietà.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma metti che i due siano fidanzati da dieci anni e in più mettici il carico del sesso non particolarmente brillante.
> A 30 anni si può già avvertire la monotonia di un rapporto, a prescindere dal sentimento che ci sia.
> Non è allettante come cosa, lo so, eppure me ne accorgo anche osservando alcune coppie di giovani che sono insieme da "una vita".
> Sono già così posati, così prevedibili...insomma, così "sposati!"


se a 30 anni c'è già monotonia e nel rapporto c'è una certa insoddisfazione, mi guardo attorno cercando di non cadere tra le braccia di una persona non libera e soprattutto che non vuole liberarsi


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mondo delle fiabe.
> Quello delle principesse, dell'amore eterno, del vissero felici e contenti, dei romanzi rosa, dei film romantici, delle canzoni di Sanremo.
> In quello dei sogni.
> Per anni la nostra vita è stata ingabbiata nei ruoli.
> ...


Acutissima analisi.
Però non credi che, date le premesse, semplicemente non sia più possibile - né salutare - scegliere (oltretutto liberamente...) di imprigionarsi nei ruoli tradizionali?
L'identità non potrebbe passare per RAPPORTi UMANI senza ATTRIBUTI preconfezionati (sui quali c'è già tutto: libretto di istruzioni e data di scadenza, controindicazioni ed effetti collaterali)? 
Potremmo essere in grado di costruire noi la nostra identità, e invece siamo tutti (me compreso, per carità) pronti a ingabbiarci da soli in ruoli che hanno già ampiamente dimostrato di essere disastrosi...


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se a 30 anni c'è già monotonia e nel rapporto c'è una certa insoddisfazione, mi guardo attorno cercando di non cadere tra le braccia di una persona non libera e soprattutto che non vuole liberarsi



Ma questo è giustissimo.
E aggiungo che non si cade tra le braccia di una persona non libera se non lo si vuole.
Altro che "sbagliare è umano".
Qui non regge proprio.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Acutissima analisi.
> Però non credi che, date le premesse, semplicemente non sia più possibile - né salutare - scegliere (oltretutto liberamente...) *di imprigionarsi nei ruoli tradizionali?*
> L'identità non potrebbe passare per RAPPORTi UMANI senza ATTRIBUTI preconfezionati (sui quali c'è già tutto: libretto di istruzioni e data di scadenza, controindicazioni ed effetti collaterali)?
> Potremmo essere in grado di costruire noi la nostra identità, e invece siamo tutti (me compreso, per carità) pronti a ingabbiarci da soli in ruoli che hanno già ampiamente dimostrato di essere disastrosi...


sarebbe bello, bisognerebbe però avere il coraggio di essere chiari (prima di tutto con se stessi) e parlare subito a viso aperto, senza prendere per culo il prossimo.


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> credo che sia determinato principalmente dal fatto che dal capo è super-attratta mentre il fidanzato deve anche "impegnarsi" a cambiare le dinamiche del rapporto ecc.


Direi che questo è un bel punto saliente.. intorno a una relazione ruotano intorno tanti fattori.. Si sta bene insieme perchè ognuno ha il rispetto dei propri spazi e di quelli dell'altro e c'è dialogo e.. sentimento.. Il sesso effettivamente è una variabile impazzita. Perchè è anche vero che quando ami, ami a prescindere, ma anche il sesso ha la sua importanza. Se si dice che il sesso "è la bilancia dell'amore" un motivo pure ci sarà. Con questo non ho mai detto che quello che ho fatto è giusto.. ma in ogni caso ha il suo peso.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma questo è giustissimo.
> E aggiungo che non si cade tra le braccia di una persona non libera se non lo si vuole.
> Altro che "sbagliare è umano".
> Qui non regge proprio.


concordo


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Acutissima analisi.
> Però non credi che, date le premesse, semplicemente non sia più possibile - né salutare - scegliere (oltretutto liberamente...) di imprigionarsi nei ruoli tradizionali?
> L'identità non potrebbe passare per RAPPORTi UMANI senza ATTRIBUTI preconfezionati (sui quali c'è già tutto: libretto di istruzioni e data di scadenza, controindicazioni ed effetti collaterali)?
> Potremmo essere in grado di costruire noi la nostra identità, e invece siamo tutti (me compreso, per carità) pronti a ingabbiarci da soli in ruoli che hanno già ampiamente dimostrato di essere disastrosi...


Fondamentalmente credo i lsegreto del successo di una coppia, sia prenderla per quello che è: un patto di non belligeranza a termine.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Direi che questo è un bel punto saliente.. intorno a una relazione ruotano intorno tanti fattori.. Si sta bene insieme perchè ognuno ha il rispetto dei propri spazi e di quelli dell'altro e c'è dialogo e.. sentimento.. Il sesso effettivamente è una variabile impazzita. Perchè è anche vero che quando ami, ami a prescindere, ma anche il sesso ha la sua importanza. Se si dice che il sesso "è la bilancia dell'amore" un motivo pure ci sarà. Con questo non ho mai detto che quello che ho fatto è giusto.. ma in ogni caso ha il suo peso.


hai voglia se ne ha, ne ha moltissimo.
è chiaro che se sessualmente sei insoddisfatta sarà più facile cercare altrove.
tuttavia l'insoddisfazione sessuale può non essere dovuta a specifiche lacune del tuo fidanzato, ma appunto solo dal fatto che da lui sei meno attratta.
la mia ovviamente è solo un'ipotesi.


----------



## gas (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Direi che questo è un bel punto saliente.. intorno a una relazione ruotano intorno tanti fattori.. Si sta bene insieme perchè ognuno ha il rispetto dei propri spazi e di quelli dell'altro e c'è dialogo e.. sentimento.. Il sesso effettivamente è una variabile impazzita. Perchè è anche vero che quando ami, ami a prescindere, ma anche il sesso ha la sua importanza. Se si dice che il sesso "è la bilancia dell'amore" un motivo pure ci sarà. Con questo non ho mai detto che quello che ho fatto è giusto.. ma in ogni caso ha il suo peso.


se con il tuo fidanzato oltre al sesso non appagante, non c'è dialogo e il sentimento è tutto per l'altro, perchè non tagli con lui e ci metti un po di sincerità nel rapporto che hai?


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbe bello, bisognerebbe però avere il coraggio di essere chiari (prima di tutto con se stessi) e parlare subito a viso aperto, senza prendere per culo il prossimo.


non posso rinverdirti, ma lo meriteresti


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Acutissima analisi.
> Però non credi che, date le premesse, semplicemente non sia più possibile - né salutare - scegliere (oltretutto liberamente...) *di imprigionarsi nei ruoli tradizionali?*
> L'identità non potrebbe passare per RAPPORTi UMANI senza ATTRIBUTI preconfezionati (sui quali c'è già tutto: libretto di istruzioni e data di scadenza, controindicazioni ed effetti collaterali)?
> Potremmo essere in grado di costruire noi la nostra identità, e invece siamo tutti (me compreso, per carità) pronti a *ingabbiarci da soli in ruoli che hanno già ampiamente dimostrato di essere disastrosi.*..



...disastroso è il tuo pessimismo e/o rassegnazione! 
A parte tutto, ci sono ancora tante persone che ci credono, che credono nel ruolo tradizionale e che, una volta assunto, portano avanti bene, schivando e affrontando le difficoltà che si trovano lungo il cammino.
Non voglio pensare che siano tutti o quasi matrimoni di facciata, tipo sepolcri imbiancati.
Non ci voglio credere e mi piace pensare che non sia così.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> E' sempre tutto soggettivo. Rapporto compromesso per chi? Rapporti funzionanti? Per chi? Tutto cambia nel secondo caso? Per chi?
> Sarà che la badilata l'ho presa io e quindi non posso essere considerato obbiettivo ma alla fine mi è stato reso palese prima il malessere? No! Dopo e soltanto dopo. Quindi si può parlare di inganno, di furto (di tempo e di sogni cit.), di tutto ciò che bene o male mi è stato fatto credere ... il ragazzo della utente se verrà a conoscenza della cosa (sempre che la stessa non si faccia più o meno volutamente beccare o non ci pensi qualche altro attore) prenderà la stessa identica badilata senza sapere perchè ... solo che era quello buonobravotantocaroportosicuroecc. bel cazzo di premio ... :facepalm:


Ma il premio per cosa? Anna riconosce il porto sicuro, perché, almeno per lei, quello è. E la cima tempestosa le manca e la cerca altrove. O doveva premiare il porto sicuro fingendo di percepirlo come una cima tempestosa?
Ah no, dimenticavo, nell'impocrisia della coppia la regola è fare finta che non esistano neanche le cime tempostose.

La sola cosa giusta sarebbe dire ai porti sicuri: tu sei un porto sicuro e io ti amo per questo. Però vorrei anche una cima tempestosa, che tu IN QUANTO PORTO SICURO non puoi esssere. Ti sta bene? 
Poi starebbe a lui decidere il da farsi.


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma il premio per cosa? Anna riconosce il porto sicuro, perché, almeno per lei, quello è. E la cima tempestosa le manca e la cerca altrove? O doveva premiare il porto sicuro fingendo di percepirlo come una cima tempestosa?
> Ah no, dimenticavo, nell'impocrisia della coppia la regola è fare finta che esistano neanche le cime tempostose.
> 
> La sola cosa giusta sarebbe dire ai porti sicuri: tu sei un porto sicuro e io ti amo per questo. Però vorrei anche una cima tempestosa, che tu IN QUANTO PORTO SICURO non puoi esssere. Ti sta bene?
> Poi starebbe a lui decidere il da farsi.



irry, personalmente ti troverei più convincente in questo tuo modo di pensare se non avessi costantemente il bisogno di denigrare le coppie "tradizionali".
altrimenti sembra che tu definisca la tua visione solo per contrapposizione.


----------



## drusilla (22 Aprile 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cara Anna78,
> 
> Ciao e benvenuta.
> 30 anni non sono pochi, ci vuole introspezione.
> ...


Che dire di più? Perfetto


----------



## Diletta (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma il premio per cosa? Anna riconosce il porto sicuro, perché, almeno per lei, quello è. E la cima tempestosa le manca e la cerca altrove? O doveva premiare il porto sicuro fingendo di percepirlo come una cima tempestosa?
> Ah no, dimenticavo, nell'impocrisia della coppia la regola è fare finta che esistano neanche le cime tempostose.
> 
> *La sola cosa giusta sarebbe dire ai porti sicuri*: tu sei un porto sicuro e io ti amo per questo. Però vorrei anche una cima tempestosa, che tu IN QUANTO PORTO SICURO non puoi esssere. Ti sta bene?
> Poi starebbe a lui decidere il da farsi.



Sì, è l'unica, ma proprio l'unica cosa giusta da fare.
Ma non credi che se si facesse aumenterebbero i delitti d'impeto?
Perché certe esternazioni non si sa mica che effetto possono sortire...


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se con il tuo fidanzato oltre al sesso non appagante, non c'è dialogo e il sentimento è tutto per l'altro, perchè non tagli con lui e ci metti un po di sincerità nel rapporto che hai?


col mio ragazzo il dialogo c'è sempre stato... siamo sempre stati una coppia molto equilibrata, anche agli occhi degli altri. siamo insieme da piu di 10 anni.. e scusate se è poco. Quando ci si conosce molto giovani, tante cose possono cambiare, le persone stesse cambiano. Ammetto che ci sono stati dei momenti di debolezza (sfido chiunque, moralismi a parte), ma ho sempre evitato determinate situazioni, proprio per non andarmele a cercare. 
Questa forse è stata diversa e mi ha aperto gli occhi sulle cose che nel mio rapporto mi davano insoddisfazione e alli quali, nel quotidiano, non davo la giusta importanza


----------



## anna78 (22 Aprile 2015)

gas ha detto:


> se con il tuo fidanzato oltre al sesso non appagante, non c'è dialogo e il sentimento è tutto per l'altro, perchè non tagli con lui e ci metti un po di sincerità nel rapporto che hai?


col mio ragazzo il dialogo c'è sempre stato... siamo sempre stati una coppia molto equilibrata, anche agli occhi degli altri. siamo insieme da piu di 10 anni.. e scusate se è poco. Quando ci si conosce molto giovani, tante cose possono cambiare, le persone stesse cambiano. Ammetto che ci sono stati dei momenti di debolezza (sfido chiunque, moralismi a parte), ma ho sempre evitato determinate situazioni, proprio per non andarmele a cercare. 
Questa forse è stata diversa e mi ha aperto gli occhi sulle cose che nel mio rapporto mi davano insoddisfazione e alli quali, nel quotidiano, non davo la giusta importanza


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> irry, personalmente ti troverei più convincente in questo tuo modo di pensare se non avessi costantemente il bisogno di denigrare le coppie "tradizionali".
> altrimenti sembra che tu definisca la tua visione solo per contrapposizione.


Ma tu non avevi smesso di darmi credito??? :carneval:
Io non denigro le coppie tradizionali. Mi scuso con tutti se ho dato questa impressione.
Dico solo che dev'essere una scelta; e una volta che l'hai scelta però te ne assumi le responsabilità. Il tradimento poteva avere un senso qualche decennio fa, oggi molto meno.

E comunque certo, la mia storia personale influisce sul mio pensiero, ovviamente. Però è vero anche un po' il contrario - se no non mi sarei trovato in quella situazione incresciosa.
Faccio un percorso, difficile, ma che spero mi renda una persona migliore, più consapevole, e soprattutto meno ipocrita.


----------



## perplesso (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> col mio ragazzo il dialogo c'è sempre stato... siamo sempre stati una coppia molto equilibrata, anche agli occhi degli altri. siamo insieme da piu di 10 anni.. e scusate se è poco. Quando ci si conosce molto giovani, tante cose possono cambiare, le persone stesse cambiano. Ammetto che ci sono stati dei momenti di debolezza (sfido chiunque, moralismi a parte), ma ho sempre evitato determinate situazioni, proprio per non andarmele a cercare.
> Questa forse è stata diversa e mi ha aperto gli occhi sulle cose che nel mio rapporto mi davano insoddisfazione e alli quali, nel quotidiano, non davo la giusta importanza


dopo oltre 10 anni di relazione è fin troppo scontato dire che il rischio cotta sia alto.  non ti si giudica per questo.  almeno,non ti giudico io.

anche perchè sia te che il tuo fidanzato (ti prego a 30 anni "ragazzo" non si può nè leggere nè sentire) per mille ed un motivo non siete più quelli di quando vi metteste insieme.

tutto sommato il problema non è nemmeno il tuo amante.   il problema è la breccia in cui il cuneo s'è infilata.

anche se lasciassi quest'uomo,il buco resterebbe.   sicura che il tuo fidanzato saprebbe colmare quel buco? sicura di volere che sia il tuo fidanzato a colmare quel buco?


----------



## Dalida (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma tu non avevi smesso di darmi credito??? :carneval:
> Io non denigro le coppie tradizionali. Mi scuso con tutti se ho dato questa impressione.
> Dico solo che dev'essere una scelta; e una volta che l'hai scelta però te ne assumi le responsabilità. Il tradimento poteva avere un senso qualche decennio fa, oggi molto meno.
> 
> ...


se dici cose condivisibili o sui cui ragionare si ragiona, altrimenti ti dico che hai detto una fesseria.
questo intendevo.
quella di prima sulle donne disposte a lasciare ecc. era una fesseria cui non si può dare credito, non ci sono ragionamenti da fare.


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se dici cose condivisibili o sui cui ragionare si ragiona, altrimenti ti dico che hai detto una fesseria.
> questo intendevo.
> quella di prima sulle donne disposte a lasciare ecc. era una fesseria cui non si può dare credito, non ci sono ragionamenti da fare.


Sì sì, volevo alleggerire, ché a volte ho l'impressione di assumere un tono quasi profetico che non mi piace.
Comunque, ci tengo: a me non è mai stato detto nulla del genere, né sono stato scaricato per un altro più bello ecc.
La mia (...compagna? boh) non ha mai messo in dubbio quello che prova per me; stando a quello che dice, l'amante ha solo vantaggi materiali rispetto a me: 1. si azzerbina senza ritegno, anche economicamente; 2. abita nella stessa sua città; 3. è la "novità".


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> se dici cose condivisibili o sui cui ragionare si ragiona, altrimenti ti dico che hai detto una fesseria.
> questo intendevo.
> quella di prima sulle donne disposte a lasciare ecc. era una fesseria cui non si può dare credito, non ci sono ragionamenti da fare.


Sì sì, volevo alleggerire, ché a volte ho l'impressione di assumere un tono quasi profetico che non mi piace.
Comunque, ci tengo: a me non è mai stato detto nulla del genere, né sono stato scaricato per un altro più bello ecc.
La mia (...compagna? boh) non ha mai messo in dubbio quello che prova per me; stando a quello che dice, l'amante ha solo vantaggi materiali rispetto a me: 1. si azzerbina senza ritegno, anche economicamente; 2. abita nella stessa sua città; 3. è la "novità".


----------



## Darty (22 Aprile 2015)

*Sì*



Nobody ha detto:


> sarebbe bello, bisognerebbe però avere il coraggio di essere chiari (prima di tutto con se stessi) e parlare subito a viso aperto, senza prendere per culo il prossimo.


Sì...esattamente...


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì sì, volevo alleggerire, ché a volte ho l'impressione di assumere un tono quasi profetico che non mi piace.
> Comunque, ci tengo: a me non è mai stato detto nulla del genere, né sono stato scaricato per un altro più bello ecc.
> La mia (...compagna? boh) non ha mai messo in dubbio quello che prova per me; stando a quello che dice, l'amante ha solo vantaggi materiali rispetto a me: 1. si azzerbina senza ritegno, anche economicamente; 2. abita nella stessa sua città; 3. è la "novità".


Come fai a stimare una donna cosi. ....?


----------



## zadig (22 Aprile 2015)

free ha detto:


> poverino, è terribile, chissà che vitaccia:singleeye:


mica tanto se gli piace il bondage!


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2015)

*Io*

Io non capisco.Sembra che se non ci sia di mezzo un altro lampione di carne una non capisce che il suo rapporto è in crisi.


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non capisco.Sembra che se non ci sia di mezzo un altro lampione di carne una non capisce che il suo rapporto è in crisi.


ma il suo rapporto non è crisi..lei lo ama ....deve solo valutare in base alle sue esigenze


----------



## oscuro (22 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

Si certo come dal salumiere,se ho voglia di salame,o di luganica....!Per favore le persone sono cosa diversa un uomo che sta con te da 10 fottuti anni,merita rispetto,merita la verità,non qualche brutale pecorina in una landa selvaggia....


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo come dal salumiere,se ho voglia di salame,o di luganica....!Per favore le persone sono cosa diversa un uomo che sta con te da 10 fottuti anni,merita rispetto,merita la verità,non qualche brutale pecorina in una landa selvaggia....


Ma è sicurissima di amarlo ti sto dicendo!Deve prendere un po'di tempo per se stessa e valutare chi ha le migliori prestazioni....


----------



## Traccia (22 Aprile 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma è sicurissima di amarlo ti sto dicendo!Deve prendere un po'di tempo per se stessa e valutare chi ha le migliori prestazioni....


Che poi...Alla fine magari resterà pure col suo uomo...
...
fino al prossimo amante...


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Che poi...Alla fine magari resterà pure col suo uomo...
> ...
> fino al prossimo amante...


L'unica cosa quasi certa e' che non restera' piu' in quel posto di lavoro...


----------



## zadig (22 Aprile 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> L'unica cosa quasi certa e' che non restera' piu' in quel posto di lavoro...


li ha chiavati già tutti?


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> li ha chiavati già tutti?


Solo il capo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> li ha chiavati già tutti?


sai cosa... quando il fidanzato prima o poi scoprirà che il capo se la ciula da un anno, andrà lì e gli aprirà il culo (al capo eh). Questo non agevolerà tanto la carriera della fedifraga


----------



## Tessa (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa... quando il fidanzato prima o poi scoprirà che il capo se la ciula da un anno, andrà lì e gli aprirà il culo (al capo eh). Questo non agevolerà tanto la carriera della fedifraga


Secondo me e' piu' probabile che passata la festa il capo non abbia piu' voglia di vedersela intorno. 
Oppure che sempre passata la festa sia lei a non reggere. 
A me e' capitato di chiedere un trasferimento perche' vedere una certa persona tutti i giorni mi faceva star male...
Insomma se uno tiene al proprio lavoro ste cazzate non le dovrebbe fare....


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Dopo il mio racconto vengo al dunque... il mio quesito è il seguente: si puo stare bene con una persona e volerne allo stesso tempo anche un'altra? Lui è sposato e non lascerà mai la moglie e, in ogni caso, non voglio che lui lo faccia. Abbiamo entrambi le nostre vite, e cerchiamo a modo nostro di conciliare il tutto quanto possibile. visto che dura da piu  di un anno è evidente che c'è qualcosa di forte che ci lega. A modo nostro ci comportiamo come due innamorati.. lui stesso dice di esserlo. E quando vediamo che i pensieri vanno troppo oltre i nostri "confini di giardino", allora allentiamo un po e cerchiamo di vederci e sentirci di meno..
> Lo so che fa ridere e che lo scrivono tutti.. ma io non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere... mi sono letteralmente trovata dentro a questa situazione, non l'ho mai cercata. non cerco giustificazioni ovviamente. sono grande e vaccinata.
> Ma ho letto molte storie di persone che hanno le loro scappatelle e da questa ne trovano giovamento nella loro vita ordinaria. Chiedevo quindi un parere di tutto questo da persone che hanno vissuto esperienze analoghe, tutto qui..



E si, due cazzi meglio di uno!  

BENVENUTA.


----------



## zadig (22 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa... quando il fidanzato prima o poi scoprirà che il capo se la ciula da un anno, andrà lì e gli aprirà il culo (al capo eh). Questo non agevolerà tanto la carriera della fedifraga


furetti rosa per tutti!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> col mio ragazzo il dialogo c'è sempre stato... siamo sempre stati una coppia molto equilibrata, anche agli occhi degli altri. siamo insieme da piu di 10 anni.. e scusate se è poco. Quando ci si conosce molto giovani, tante cose possono cambiare, le persone stesse cambiano. Ammetto che ci sono stati dei momenti di debolezza (sfido chiunque, moralismi a parte), ma ho sempre evitato determinate situazioni, proprio per non andarmele a cercare.
> Questa forse è stata diversa e mi ha aperto gli occhi sulle cose che nel mio rapporto mi davano insoddisfazione e alli quali, nel quotidiano, non davo la giusta importanza


Ok...
Non ho avuto questa esperienza...
Anche perchè non ce l'avrei mai fatta a stare con una persona a metà per dieci anni.
Secondo me, quello che io non trovo bilanciato nella tua situazione è che non convivi con il tuo ragazzo.

Allora ehm...
Se ci sono cose che non ti soddisfano nel rapporto con il tuo ragazzo, sappi che, una volta che abiterete assieme queste le devi considerare al quadrato...

Per esempio a mia moglie non ha dato mai noia il mio disordine fino a quando non è venuta ad abitare da me...
Ah grandio, se cambiò registro e musica...

Poi se tu convivessi da dieci anni, vedresti il tuo neo amato con occhi più realistici...e ti renderesti maggiormente conto del concetto...
Ok amo e ciulo con sto qua...ma dietro di lui c'è una moglie...


----------



## Tradito? (22 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì sì, volevo alleggerire, ché a volte ho l'impressione di assumere un tono quasi profetico che non mi piace.
> Comunque, ci tengo: a me non è mai stato detto nulla del genere, né sono stato scaricato per un altro più bello ecc.
> La mia (...compagna? boh) non ha mai messo in dubbio quello che prova per me; stando a quello che dice, l'amante ha solo vantaggi materiali rispetto a me: 1. si azzerbina senza ritegno, anche economicamente; 2. abita nella stessa sua città; 3. è la "novità".


Mi sembra che anche tu ti azzerbini o no?


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi sembra che anche tu ti azzerbini o no?



Poco poco!


----------



## Eratò (22 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi sembra che anche tu ti azzerbini o no?





disincantata ha detto:


> Poco poco!


Un bel po' direi...


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi sembra che anche tu ti azzerbini o no?





disincantata ha detto:


> Poco poco!





Eratò ha detto:


> Un bel po' direi...


:quoto:


----------



## Divì (22 Aprile 2015)

eagle ha detto:


> _Il punto vero è: cosa succederà quando il tuo tipo lo scoprirà? o quando lo scoprirà la moglie di lui? o quando qualche vostro collega manderà a sig.ra Alce una lettera anonima? quali conseguenze per te, il tuo lavoro, la famiglia di lui, il cuore del tuo fidanzato bravo ragazzo a cui dici di tenere?
> _
> Generalmente scoppia un gan casino ma sembra che certe emozioni non possano essere trattenute


Ciao, Eagle!
concordo, e anche a me colpisce questa dissonanza tra la calma della consapevolezza (la nostra amica usa "sono consapevole" n volte) e l'incapacità di fermarsi di fronte all'incontenibile potenza del desiderio che sfonda le dighe dei valori e dei principi.....


----------



## Irrisoluto (22 Aprile 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi sembra che anche tu ti azzerbini o no?





disincantata ha detto:


> Poco poco!





Eratò ha detto:


> Un bel po' direi...





Simy ha detto:


> :quoto:


Mi rendo conto che in base a quello che ho detto può sembrare così, ma non lo è. E' sempre stato un rapporto in cui era lei a pendere dalle mie labbra. E a parte un breve periodo in cui non è stato così, ora è ancora lei a fare (e dire) di più. L'esistenza dell'amante sembra del tutto ininfluente: lei è sempre presente, anche emotivamente, anche più di me.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Aprile 2015)

*Se...*

Se posso esprimere la mia opinione 
"Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo" 
sono le ultime parole che vorrei sentir dire da una donna a proposito di me.
Ma poi non siamo mica tutti uguali, eh...


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Se posso esprimere la mia opinione
> "Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo"
> sono le ultime parole che vorrei sentir dire da una donna a proposito di me.
> Ma poi non siamo mica tutti uguali, eh...


Sì, neanch'io vorrei sentirmele dire. Però esprimono qualcosa che le donne - e anche gli uomini - cercano in un rapporto, accanto naturalmente alla passione.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Se posso esprimere la mia opinione
> "Un bravo *ragazzo*, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo"
> sono le ultime parole che vorrei sentir dire da una donna a proposito di me.
> Ma poi non siamo mica tutti uguali, eh...


Questa in effetti la vedo dura.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che in base a quello che ho detto può sembrare così, *ma non lo è.* E' sempre stato un rapporto in cui *era lei a pendere dalle mie labbra*. E a parte un breve periodo in cui non è stato così, ora è ancora lei a fare (e dire) di più. L'esistenza dell'amante sembra del tutto ininfluente: lei è sempre presente, anche emotivamente, anche più di me.


Sì sì, ma è evidente.


----------



## Uhlalá (23 Aprile 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Se posso esprimere la mia opinione
> "Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo"
> sono le ultime parole che vorrei sentir dire da una donna a proposito di me.
> Ma poi non siamo mica tutti uguali, eh...


Eh, bravo! E neanche una donna vorrebbe sentirsele dire....magari è solo come lo vede lei paragonato al capo sfonda-letto da competizione. Senza considerare che quando una storia è nascosta, "proibita", va da sè che il sesso sia sfondatamente passionale....se vedesse tutte le mattine nel letto il capo intento a scaccolarsi i piedi, dubito che sarebbe costantemente arrapata con lui.....


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, ma è evidente.


:mexican: lo so lo so


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Eh, bravo! E neanche una donna vorrebbe sentirsele dire....magari è solo come lo vede lei paragonato al capo sfonda-letto da competizione. Senza considerare che quando una storia è nascosta, "proibita", va da sè che il sesso sia *sfondatamente* passionale....se vedesse tutte le mattine nel letto il capo intento a scaccolarsi i piedi, dubito che sarebbe costantemente arrapata con lui.....


Giusta terminologia.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Aprile 2015)

*è vero.*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa in effetti la vedo dura.


ma si può rimanere giovani tutta la vita... Non so quanti anni hai ma ti auguro di arrivare alla mia età in forma come me


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Se posso esprimere la mia opinione
> "Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile. Insomma sulla carta perfetto. Abbiamo sempre avuto un rapporto speciale, fatto di stima, rispetto e tanto dialogo"
> sono le ultime parole che vorrei sentir dire da una *donna* a proposito di me.
> Ma poi non siamo mica tutti uguali, eh...


In effetti le vedrei più in bocca *all'uomo* tradito, al limite.
Cmq questa Anna78  è tosta: nessuna mostrizzazione, addirittura ha un *ragazzo* perfetto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2015)

andrea53 ha detto:


> ma si può rimanere giovani tutta la vita... Non so quanti anni hai ma ti auguro di arrivare alla mia età in forma come me


Macchè, io già sono un roito ultravissuto.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti le vedrei più in bocca *all'uomo* tradito, al limite.
> Cmq questa Anna78  è tosta: nessuna mostrizzazione, addirittura ha un *ragazzo* perfetto.


Ma infatti io lo dico dall'inizio che la sua sincerità è esemplare. Non è indulgente con se stessa, vede le cose per come sono, è consapevole della miseria umana. Magari però fosse così anche con il diretto interessato...


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma infatti io lo dico dall'inizio che *la sua sincerità è esemplare*. Non è indulgente con se stessa, vede le cose per come sono, è consapevole della miseria umana. Magari però fosse così anche con il diretto interessato...


No.
Non lo è nemmeno con se stessa.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Anna vive in un mondo che dipinge come perfetto.
Un mondo ideale con cui presentarsi davanti agli altri, riconosciuto perfetto e costruito in dieci anni di abitudini, progetti, sogni, speranze, conformi a quello che tutti si aspettavano da lei.
Ma in questo tempo lei è cambiata, o almeno, è cambiata la percezione di sé. Non lo vuole ammettere ma tutto questa perfezione le va stretta.
L'amante è la voglia di distruggere, di sporcare questa perfezione che piace tanto agli altri (genitori? Padre? Madre?) ma non a lei. A cui magari non le è neppure mai piaciuta, ma le dava sicurezza di fronte agli altri.
Anna non è cresciuta: continua a ragionare da "figlia" che vuole compiacere i genitori. O un modello a cui si è adeguata. 
Anna deve mollare l'uomo con cui sta. Non è con lui che vuole condividere la vita.
Ma ha paura di farlo.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anna vive in un mondo che dipinge come perfetto.
> Un mondo ideale con cui presentarsi davanti agli altri, riconosciuto perfetto e costruito in dieci anni di abitudini, progetti, sogni, speranze, conformi a quello che tutti si aspettavano da lei.
> Ma in questo tempo lei è cambiata, o almeno, è cambiata la percezione di sé. Non lo vuole ammettere ma tutto questa perfezione le va stretta.
> L'amante è la voglia di distruggere, di sporcare questa perfezione che piace tanto agli altri (genitori? Padre? Madre?) ma non a lei. A cui magari non le è neppure mai piaciuta, ma le dava sicurezza di fronte agli altri.
> ...


Sì, è una lettura convincente.
Però: è davvero possibile emanciparsi dalla Madre o dal Padre, soprattutto se i loro valori sono stati introiettati? e si può davvero prescindere dall'immagine che si proietta all'esterno?
L'approvazione, da parte dei genitori interni e del mondo esterno, è per alcuni una necessità.
E diventa qualcosa di nostro, non vedo perché rifiutarlo in quanto non autentico.
La vita perfetta che Anna si è costruita in 10 anni le appartiene, forse, ne ha bisogno.
Anche perché la "sporcizia" della vita extra-coniugale non può essere un'alternativa.
L'ambiguità che tu leggi come contraddizione tra autentico (le reali esigenze, espresse con l'amante) e l'inautentico (la vita perfetta, che è quello che vogliono i genitori o la società), riflette molto più semplicemente la doppiezza di tutti gli esseri umani. Che non va rifiutata eliminando uno dei due corni, bollandone uno come falso,  ma va rivendicata a vissuta.


----------



## Traccia (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anna vive in un mondo che dipinge come perfetto.
> Un mondo ideale con cui presentarsi davanti agli altri, riconosciuto perfetto e costruito in dieci anni di abitudini, progetti, sogni, speranze, conformi a quello che tutti si aspettavano da lei.
> Ma in questo tempo lei è cambiata, o almeno, è cambiata la percezione di sé. Non lo vuole ammettere ma tutto questa perfezione le va stretta.
> L'amante è la voglia di distruggere, di sporcare questa perfezione che piace tanto agli altri (genitori? Padre? Madre?) ma non a lei. A cui magari non le è neppure mai piaciuta, ma le dava sicurezza di fronte agli altri.
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo su tutta la linea.
L'unica cosa forse che non mi convince del tutto è il concetto di paura. Tu dici che sia quella a frenarla?
A me sembra invece più che altro convenienza, calcolo, vigliaccheria, comodità...e tutto ciò che lei stessa adduce al capo nei confronti della moglie, quando è la prima ad avere il medesimo atteggiamento con il fidanzato.
Una persona che ha paura, a mio avviso, non ha questa lucidità di calcolo: se lui lascia la moglie allora io lascio mio uomo, se lui non lascia la moglie, io mi tengo questo che tuttosommato è bellobravobuono e perfetto su carta. Come fossimo al mercato del pesce... mi dia quello buono sa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma infatti io lo dico dall'inizio che la sua sincerità è esemplare. Non è indulgente con se stessa, vede le cose per come sono, è consapevole della miseria umana. Magari però fosse così anche con il diretto interessato...


Esemplare? Beh, non direi.
Non capisco perché ci sia questa idea fissa che i traditori siano tutti fatti in un tale modo che basta che uno/una di loro metta per iscritto concetti banalissimi per definirla esemplare. 
Quoto te per il post che riassume bene, ma ovviamente parlo a tutti. 
È con queste osservazioni che ( mi viene da dire) si mette veramente in mostra la mediocrità umana.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo su tutta la linea.
> L'unica cosa forse che non mi convince del tutto è il concetto di paura. Tu dici che sia quella a frenarla?
> A me sembra invece più che altro convenienza, calcolo, vigliaccheria, comodità...e tutto ciò che lei stessa adduce al capo nei confronti della moglie, quando è la prima ad avere il medesimo atteggiamento con il fidanzato.
> Una persona che ha paura, a mio avviso, non ha questa lucidità di calcolo: se lui lascia la moglie allora io lascio mio uomo, se lui non lascia la moglie, io mi tengo questo che tuttosommato è bellobravobuono e perfetto su carta. Come fossimo al mercato del pesce... mi dia quello buono sa.



La paura è la difficoltà più o meno importante che ognuno di noi ha di esprimere realmente se stesso, adulto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Anna vive in un mondo che dipinge come perfetto.
> Un mondo ideale con cui presentarsi davanti agli altri, riconosciuto perfetto e costruito in dieci anni di abitudini, progetti, sogni, speranze, conformi a quello che tutti si aspettavano da lei.
> Ma in questo tempo lei è cambiata, o almeno, è cambiata la percezione di sé. Non lo vuole ammettere ma tutto questa perfezione le va stretta.
> L'amante è la voglia di distruggere, di sporcare questa perfezione che piace tanto agli altri (genitori? Padre? Madre?) ma non a lei. A cui magari non le è neppure mai piaciuta, ma le dava sicurezza di fronte agli altri.
> ...



Dici?
Vabbè, tu sai.
L'unica, incontrollabile paura che avrei io al suo posto sarebbe quella di perdere il lavoro.
Perché di tutto quello che ha fatto credo che la cazzata sta proprio tutta lì: con il capo.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, è una lettura convincente.
> Però: *è davvero possibile emanciparsi dalla Madre o dal Padre,* soprattutto se i loro valori sono stati introiettati? e si può davvero prescindere dall'immagine che si proietta all'esterno?
> L'approvazione, da parte dei genitori interni e del mondo esterno, è per alcuni una necessità.
> E diventa qualcosa di nostro, non vedo perché rifiutarlo in quanto non autentico.
> ...


L'individuo adulto è emancipato dal padre e dalla madre e decide in autonomia.
L'alternativa è nascondere il problema continuando con questo equilibrio precario che frustra la vera personalità di Anna con la consapevolezza che  in altri momenti e altre modalità emergeranno ancora problemi anche peggiori.
Detto in sintesi: se si sposa il ragazzo perfetto, non sarà un'unione soddisfacente per nessuno.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esemplare? Beh, non direi.
> Non capisco perché ci sia questa idea fissa che i traditori siano tutti fatti in un tale modo che basta che uno/una di loro metta per iscritto concetti banalissimi per definirla esemplare.
> Quoto te per il post che riassume bene, ma ovviamente parlo a tutti.
> È con queste osservazioni che ( mi viene da dire) si mette veramente in mostra la mediocrità umana.


Non per difendere gli altri, ma mi pare che su questa cosa nessuno si trovi d'accordo con me.
Comunque sia, non mi pare di aver detto che la sua originalità sia esemplare.
E' la sua "sincerità" che volevo mettere in evidenza.
Nel senso che non ha ornato con orpelli ideologici la sua incoerenza, la sua voglia di sesso, la sua doppiezza.
Non mi pare che lo facciano tutti i traditori.
Anzi, la maggior parte tende a denigrare retrospettivamente il partner, a giustificarsi adducendo mille motivazioni a seconda dei casi.
Il merito maggiore di Anna, secondo me, è di aver indicato - forse involontariamente - l'abisso che separa il rapporto ufficiale dal tradimento. Nella sua storia è evidente che non c'è alcun nesso causa effetto tra la coppia e la relazione clandestina. Semplicemente, ha scelto più sesso, più passione, più adrenalina. E l'insufficienza di questi elementi NON può essere considerata, dopo dieci anni, un problema di coppia.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dici?
> Vabbè, tu sai.
> L'unica, incontrollabile paura che avrei *io al suo posto* sarebbe quella di perdere il lavoro.
> Perché di tutto quello che ha fatto credo che la cazzata sta proprio tutta lì: con il capo.



Mi sembra che non lavori più con lui, o sbaglio?, l'ha detto in un post. Però è particolare come per Anna questa non sia una preoccupazione.
Non mi sembra sia mai emersa.
Neretto: Tu sei una persona che ha già fatto un suo percorso per raggiungere la consapevolezza di sé. 
Anna non ancora.
In questa fase la paura è quella dell'ignoto. Di quello che non è conosciuto.
Di abbandonare il nido.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> L'individuo adulto è emancipato dal padre e dalla madre e decide in autonomia.
> L'alternativa è nascondere il problema continuando con questo equilibrio precario che frustra la vera personalità di Anna con la consapevolezza che  in altri momenti e altre modalità emergeranno ancora problemi anche peggiori.
> Detto in sintesi: se si sposa il ragazzo perfetto, non sarà un'unione soddisfacente per nessuno.


1. Io credo che l'autonomia sia un'illusione: quando pensiamo di esserci emancipati dai genitori, è perché li abbiamo introiettati in un Genitore interno, che è molto più subdolo e coercitivo di quello esterno.
2. Ma il problema è che la vera personalità di Anna non può essere quella che si esprime con l'amante. In verità, la "vera personalità" non esiste, per nessuno. Anna è una che vuole il rapporto perfetto con il suo compagno di sempre, ma che avendone avuta l'occasione ha scelto anche di viversi una storia più emozionante. Questa storia più emoziante però non è rivelatrice di alcunché di più fondamentale.


----------



## Eratò (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esemplare? Beh, non direi.
> Non capisco perché ci sia questa idea fissa che i traditori siano tutti fatti in un tale modo che basta che uno/una di loro metta per iscritto concetti banalissimi per definirla esemplare.
> Quoto te per il post che riassume bene, ma ovviamente parlo a tutti.
> È con queste osservazioni che ( mi viene da dire) si mette veramente in mostra la mediocrità umana.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non per difendere gli altri, ma mi pare che su questa cosa nessuno si trovi d'accordo con me.
> Comunque sia, non mi pare di aver detto che la sua originalità sia esemplare.
> E' la sua "sincerità" che volevo mettere in evidenza.
> Nel senso che non ha ornato con orpelli ideologici la sua incoerenza, la sua voglia di sesso, la sua doppiezza.
> ...


Io non so in quanti casi il tradimento sia conseguenza di un problema di coppia.
Però è vero che Anna non giustifica se stessa attribuendo la colpa al partner.
Anna si stupisce infatti di quanto accaduto a sé.
"Ma come? Ho tutto quello che mi sarei aspettata di avere e non sono contenta?
E ho fatto tutto questo andando contro i miei principi...".
Questa è la parte più difficile: ammettere di essere diversi dal modello a cui ci si è conformati...
Rompere un falso equilibrio...
Anna non è passata per la disillusione, è ancora illusa.
Per questo non mostrizza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non per difendere gli altri, ma mi pare che su questa cosa nessuno si trovi d'accordo con me.
> Comunque sia, non mi pare di aver detto che la sua originalità sia esemplare.
> E' la sua "sincerità" che volevo mettere in evidenza.
> Nel senso che non ha ornato con orpelli ideologici la sua incoerenza, la sua voglia di sesso, la sua doppiezza.
> ...


mia opinione: ti sbagli

poi sull'ultima parte: ma secondo te, forse, può non essere considerato un problema di coppia.
per me lo sarebbe eccome.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> 1. Io credo che l'autonomia sia un'illusione: quando pensiamo di esserci emancipati dai genitori, è perché li abbiamo introiettati in un Genitore interno, che è molto più subdolo e coercitivo di quello esterno.
> 2. Ma il problema è che la vera personalità di Anna non può essere quella che si esprime con l'amante. In verità, la "vera personalità" non esiste, per nessuno. Anna è una che vuole il rapporto perfetto con il suo compagno di sempre, ma che avendone avuta l'occasione ha scelto anche di viversi una storia più emozionante. Questa storia più emoziante però non è rivelatrice di alcunché di più fondamentale.


1. Hai descritto una non autonomia
2. L'amante costituisce sì l'evento rivelatore di un disagio personale che è anche conseguentemente di coppia.

L'equilibrio di coppia preesistente si è rotto.
Il fidanzato continua come prima ugualmente inconsapevole di questo evento.
Lei da sola non può ricomporre questo equilibrio.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mia opinione: ti sbagli
> 
> poi sull'ultima parte: ma secondo te, forse, può non essere considerato un problema di coppia.
> per me lo sarebbe eccome.


Non si può scopare dopo dieci anni, come si scopa i primi mesi. Almeno a me, non è mai capitato.

Che poi sia più soddisfacente il sesso che si fa all'interno di un rapporto stabile, sono io il primo a dirlo.
Per inciso, è questo il motivo più profondo per il quale non tradisco: per riiuscire ad apprezzare un rapporto sessuale ho bisogno che questo sia inscritto in una relazione duratura, frutto di conoscenza e di intimità. Ma l'ho sempre considerato un mio limite più che un pregio, in verità.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> 1. Hai descritto una non autonomia
> 2. L'amante costituisce sì l'evento rivelatore di un disagio personale che è anche conseguentemente di coppia.
> 
> L'equilibrio di coppia preesistente si è rotto.
> ...


Anch'io ho tradito, in una precedente relazione. 
E non l'ho fatto per insoddisfazione. L'altra non rivelava alcun disagio, né personale né della coppia.
Semplicemente, era puro istinto.
Certo ero più giovane di Anna.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Non si può scopare dopo dieci anni, come si scopa i primi mesi*. Almeno a me, non è mai capitato.
> 
> Che poi sia più soddisfacente il sesso che si fa all'interno di un rapporto stabile, sono io il primo a dirlo.
> Per inciso, è questo il motivo più profondo per il quale non tradisco: per riiuscire ad apprezzare un rapporto sessuale ho bisogno che questo sia inscritto in una relazione duratura, *frutto di conoscenza e di intimità*. Ma l'ho sempre considerato un mio limite più che un pregio, in verità.


Si dovrebbe scopare meglio, dopo 10 anni di conoscenza e intimità.
All'interno di una coppia il sesso è rassicurante perché cmq evita di mettersi in gioco.
Si potrebbe anche scopare peggio, a dire il vero, proprio per questo.


----------



## Tradito? (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Non si può scopare dopo dieci anni, come si scopa i primi mesi.* Almeno a me, non è mai capitato.
> 
> Che poi sia più soddisfacente il sesso che si fa all'interno di un rapporto stabile, sono io il primo a dirlo.
> Per inciso, è questo il motivo più profondo per il quale non tradisco: per riiuscire ad apprezzare un rapporto sessuale ho bisogno che questo sia inscritto in una relazione duratura, frutto di conoscenza e di intimità. Ma l'ho sempre considerato un mio limite più che un pregio, in verità.


Non è vero sempre, almeno non per me


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe scopare meglio, dopo 10 anni di conoscenza e intimità.
> All'interno di una coppia il sesso è rassicurante perché cmq evita di mettersi in gioco.
> Si potrebbe anche scopare peggio, a dire il vero, proprio per questo.





Tradito? ha detto:


> Non è vero sempre, almeno non per me


Anche a me è sempre successo che il sesso migliori col tempo, con la conoscenza dell'altro e con la complicità che si rafforza.
Però è diverso, migliore ma diverso, dopo anni; e alcune persone hanno bisogno di provare quello che si prova all'inizio, per quanto sia meno soddisfacente.

Per dirla con un esempio banale: una donna difficilmente avrà godrà al primo incontro, come gode con il marito. Eppure può sentire il desiderio di avere, accanto agli orgasmi multipli nel talamo nuziale, anche la sensazione di eccitazione irrisolta con un uomo nuovo.


----------



## Darty (23 Aprile 2015)

*Sì danny...*



danny ha detto:


> Io non so in quanti casi il tradimento sia conseguenza di un problema di coppia.
> Però è vero che Anna non giustifica se stessa attribuendo la colpa al partner.
> Anna si stupisce infatti di quanto accaduto a sé.
> "Ma come? Ho tutto quello che mi sarei aspettata di avere e non sono contenta?
> ...


Quanta verità in quello che dici...ci vedo alcuni aspetti anche della mia storia. Le persone cambiano e fanno fatica a realizzare di non essere più legate ai modelli passati...si rompono certi equilibri e schemi mentali...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche a me è sempre successo che il sesso migliori col tempo, con la conoscenza dell'altro e con la complicità che si rafforza.
> *Però è diverso, migliore ma diverso, dopo anni; e alcune persone hanno bisogno di provare quello che si prova all'inizio, per quanto sia meno soddisfacente.
> *
> Per dirla con un esempio banale: una donna difficilmente avrà godrà al primo incontro, come gode con il marito. Eppure può sentire il desiderio di avere, accanto agli orgasmi multipli nel talamo nuziale, anche la sensazione di eccitazione irrisolta con un uomo nuovo.


Ho capito che intendi, ma non è il sesso... è l'attesa del sesso. In realtà il sesso migliore ce l'hai con l'intesa che si forma col tempo.


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho capito che intendi, ma non è il sesso... è l'attesa del sesso. In realtà il sesso migliore ce l'hai con l'intesa che si forma col tempo.



:up:


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho capito che intendi, ma non è il sesso... è l'attesa del sesso. In realtà il sesso migliore ce l'hai con l'intesa che si forma col tempo.


Sì, intendevo proprio questo.
Anche se a volte non è solo l'attesa, ma anche, più concretamente, un corpo diverso, nuovo, del quale non puoi prevedere le reazioni.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, intendevo proprio questo.
> Anche se a volte non è solo l'attesa, ma anche, più concretamente, un corpo diverso, nuovo, del quale non puoi prevedere le reazioni.


La novità dai, siam sempre lì (e ci sarà un motivo, suvvia).


----------



## Diletta (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> La novità dai, siam sempre lì (e ci sarà un motivo, suvvia).


Sì, siam sempre lì.
E alla fine, sai che ti dico, che la cosa migliore da fare è come ho fatto io: 
vuoi la novità? 
Prenditela, ma una volta varcata la soglia di casa esigo massima serietà.
Ovviamente la cosa vale anche per me, solo che a me frega zero delle novità, anzi mi correggo, di quelle novità.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

la ricerca perenne della novità appartiene agli insicuri , quelli che non sanno e non riescono ad approfondire un 'intimità anche solo dal punto di vista sessuale.
non hanno bene idea di quello che realmente vogliono e sono eternamente insoddisfatti/te.
ho detto


----------



## ivanl (23 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la ricerca perenne della novità appartiene agli insicuri , quelli che non sanno e non riescono ad approfondire un 'intimità anche solo dal punto di vista sessuale.
> non hanno bene idea di quello che realmente vogliono e sono eternamente insoddisfatti/te.
> ho detto


e io applaudo, dividendo con te l'inevitabile e prevedibile vaffanculo di JB


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la ricerca perenne della novità appartiene agli insicuri , quelli che non sanno e non riescono ad approfondire un 'intimità anche solo dal punto di vista sessuale.
> non hanno bene idea di quello che realmente vogliono e sono eternamente insoddisfatti/te.
> ho detto


O forse vogliono sentirsi insoddisfatti per cercare le novità.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, intendevo proprio questo.
> Anche se a volte non è solo l'attesa, ma anche, più concretamente, un corpo diverso, nuovo, del quale non puoi prevedere le reazioni.


E allora perché non Badoo? Un qualsiasi prive? Il primo che passa per la strada? Il sesso perciò sarebbe solo curiosità? Voglia di novità? Non è che ce la stiamo raccontando?


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la ricerca perenne della novità appartiene agli insicuri , quelli che non sanno e non riescono ad approfondire un 'intimità anche solo dal punto di vista sessuale.
> non hanno bene idea di quello che realmente vogliono e sono eternamente insoddisfatti/te.
> ho detto


Messa così, sembra che i cacciatori di novità siano semplicemente vittime di una forma di immaturità.
Invece la sensazione che ho, è che il desiderio di novità bruci un po' a tutti, certo in misura diversa.
Per capirci: a me bastava lei, perché avevo altre priorità, ma non per questo mi ritengo più maturo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

ho capito:singleeye:





Kid ha detto:


> O forse vogliono sentirsi insoddisfatti per cercare le novità.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Messa così, sembra che i cacciatori di novità siano semplicemente vittime di una forma di immaturità.
> Invece la sensazione che ho, è che il desiderio di novità bruci un po' a tutti, certo in misura diversa.
> Per capirci: a me bastava lei, perché avevo altre priorità, *ma non per questo mi ritengo più maturo.*


mi pare logico


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

è un'insoddisfazione di fondo che a volte ha a che fare con l'immaturità altre con l'autostima , altre ancora che ne so


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E allora perché non Badoo? Un qualsiasi prive? Il primo che passa per la strada? Il sesso perciò sarebbe solo curiosità? Voglia di novità? Non è che ce la stiamo raccontando?


Eh, per me è proprio questo il punto: se non fosse tutto complicato dall'ipocrisia, ci potrebbe più facilmente distinguire:

da un lato, i tradimenti fatti solo per desiderio di novità - che potrebbero tranquillamente risolversi in qualche scopata random al di fuori del rapporto, su Badoo, nei privé o per strada, senza creare alcun danno collaterale.

dall'altro, i tradimenti che sono solo l'occasione per disfarsi di un rapporto che non funziona più.

E invece ecco quello che succede, purtroppo, quando non si distingue:
Che confondendo i due tipi di tradimento ci si ritrova spesso a mandare a puttane rapporti che funzionano benissimo - solo perché si è fatta l'equazione: desiderio di novità = fine dell'amore. O peggio a rimanere invischiati in rapporti che non funzionano perché ci si è illusi che il tradimento fosse solo per il sesso.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Messa così, sembra che i cacciatori di novità siano semplicemente vittime di una forma di immaturità.
> Invece la sensazione che ho, è che il desiderio di novità bruci un po' a tutti, certo in misura diversa.
> Per capirci: a me bastava lei, perché avevo altre priorità, ma non per questo mi ritengo più maturo.


Credo Minerva alludesse a forme nevrotiche di rapporti. La maturità qui c'entra poco. Mi colpisce la tua frase "a me bastava lei perchè avevo altre priorità". Non è indicativa di una relazione soddisfacente e palesa una rimozione di un problema.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh, per me è proprio questo il punto: se non fosse tutto complicato dall'ipocrisia, ci potrebbe più facilmente distinguire:
> 
> *da un lato, i tradimenti fatti solo per desiderio di novità* - che potrebbero tranquillamente risolversi in qualche scopata random al di fuori del rapporto, su Badoo, nei privé o per strada, *senza creare alcun danno collaterale.*
> 
> ...


La vedo come una categorizzazione troppo semplicistica.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche a me è sempre successo che il sesso migliori col tempo, con la conoscenza dell'altro e con la complicità che si rafforza.
> Però è diverso, migliore ma diverso, dopo anni; e alcune persone hanno bisogno di provare quello che si prova all'inizio, per quanto sia meno soddisfacente.
> 
> Per dirla con un esempio banale: *una donna difficilmente avrà godrà al primo incontro, come gode con il marito. Eppure può sentire il desiderio di avere, accanto agli orgasmi multipli nel talamo nuziale, anche la sensazione di eccitazione irrisolta con un uomo nuovo.*




Io qui chiederei l'intervento delle donne a sentire che pensano.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Credo Minerva alludesse a forme nevrotiche di rapporti. La maturità qui c'entra poco. Mi colpisce la tua frase "a me bastava lei perchè avevo altre priorità". Non è indicativa di una relazione soddisfacente e palesa una rimozione di un problema.


Nel senso che riconosco anche in me un desiderio indistinto, che potrebbe indirizzarsi anche verso altre donne. Se non l'ho fatto, è stato perché non mi interessava, perché poco stimolante e per niente appagante. Mi soddisfaceva quello che facevo con lei. Anzi, mi soddisfaceva lei. 
Il punto che mi interessa ribadire fino alla nausea è: il desiderio per altro può convivere con la soddisfazione per il partner. Solo che alcune persone (come me, ad esempio) non coltivano quel desiderio, perché lo ritengono poco importante; altre invece, per una serie di motivi che c'entrano poco con l'amore, cercano di soddisfare quel desiderio.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Nel senso che riconosco anche in me un desiderio indistinto, che potrebbe indirizzarsi anche verso altre donne.* Se non l'ho fatto, è stato perché non mi interessava, perché poco stimolante e per niente appagante. Mi soddisfaceva quello che facevo con lei. Anzi, mi soddisfaceva lei. *
> Il punto che mi interessa ribadire fino alla nausea è: il desiderio per altro può convivere con la soddisfazione per il partner. *Solo che alcune persone (come me, ad esempio) non coltivano quel desiderio*, perché lo ritengono poco importante; altre invece, per una serie di motivi che c'entrano poco con l'amore, cercano di soddisfare quel desiderio.


Poniamo che entri nella tua vita una donna che ti accende gli ormoni a mille.
Scriveresti ancora queste cose?
Io credo ti sia mancata l'occasione. Non sei soddisfatto completamente della tua vita affettiva, ma non hai trovato nulla che ti potesse dare più di quel che hai ora. 
E' una questione puramente di occasioni, per te.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Credo Minerva alludesse a forme nevrotiche di rapporti. La maturità qui c'entra poco. Mi colpisce la tua frase "a me bastava lei perchè avevo altre priorità". Non è indicativa di una relazione soddisfacente e palesa una rimozione di un problema.


Io continuo a pensare che rendiate complicate cose che in realtà sono molto semplici. La natura egoistica dell'uomo alla fine emerge sempre, anche per i più santi. 

Credo che a tutti piacerebbe una scappatella legalizzata ogni tre anni, se questo non comportasse problemi di carattere sociale. Alcuni hanno il coraggio (o la codardia) per farlo, e lo fanno guidati solo ed esclusivamente dal proprio istinto, che non è spiegabile, condannabile o catalogabile se non dal diretto interessato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche a me è sempre successo che il sesso migliori col tempo, con la conoscenza dell'altro e con la complicità che si rafforza.
> Però è diverso, migliore ma diverso, dopo anni; e alcune persone hanno bisogno di provare quello che si prova all'inizio, per quanto sia meno soddisfacente.
> 
> *Per dirla con un esempio banale: una donna difficilmente avrà godrà al primo incontro, come gode con il marito. Eppure può sentire il desiderio di avere, accanto agli orgasmi multipli nel talamo nuziale, anche la sensazione di eccitazione irrisolta con un uomo nuovo*.


sul rosso: per quel che mi riguarda, smentisco categoricamente
sul neretto: dipende da cosa cerca, immagino. io non cercherei mai _eccitazione irrisolta_, ma non so le altre


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che *rendiate complicate cose che in realtà sono molto semplic*i. La natura egoistica dell'uomo alla fine emerge sempre, anche per i più santi.
> 
> *Credo che a tutti piacerebbe una scappatella legalizzata ogni tre ann*i, se questo non comportasse problemi di carattere sociale. Alcuni hanno il coraggio (o la codardia) per farlo, e lo fanno guidati solo ed esclusivamente dal proprio istinto, che non è spiegabile, condannabile o catalogabile se non dal diretto interessato.



Una specie di libera uscita da un carcere.
Non c'è nulla di complicato, è tutto molto semplice.
Come la tua visione del rapporto di coppia.


----------



## drusilla (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso: per quel che mi riguarda, smentisco categoricamente
> sul neretto: dipende da cosa cerca, immagino. io non cercherei mai _eccitazione irrisolta_, ma non so le altre


Sono d'accordo con te. Nel senso che le categorizzazioni che facciamo mi sembrano piuttosto estrapolate dalle nostre esperienze e fatte passare per regole, assoluti, categorie appunto


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Poniamo che entri nella tua vita una donna che ti accende gli ormoni a mille.
> Scriveresti ancora queste cose?
> Io credo ti sia mancata l'occasione. Non sei soddisfatto completamente della tua vita affettiva, ma non hai trovato nulla che ti potesse dare più di quel che hai ora.
> E' una questione puramente di occasioni, per te.


Ammettiamo pure...ma per chi non lo è? Come distingui chi non mette le corna per mancanza di occasioni da chi non le mette perché è soddisfatto della propria vita?
Anche perché, chi potrebbe affermare di esser stato preso dalla passione senza prima aver ceduto? Cioè, la storia delle occasioni non quadra: le occasioni si creano, non cascano dal cielo. E chi non ne ha, in genere, è perché non le ha cercate. 
Se no forse non ho capito io cosa intendi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso: per quel che mi riguarda, smentisco categoricamente
> sul neretto: dipende da cosa cerca, immagino. io non cercherei mai _eccitazione irrisolta_, ma non so le altre


Io sono così una schiappa al primo incontro, che se ti capitassi io come amante occasionale ti ricrederesti :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Nel senso che le categorizzazioni che facciamo mi sembrano piuttosto estrapolate dalle nostre esperienze e fatte passare per regole, assoluti, categorie appunto



infatti il mio discorso di ieri in riferimento alla situazione di Anna era proprio centrato su questo assunto.
(quoto te, perchè dai spunto, ma come al solito estendo a *CHIUNQUE* voglia commentare)
chiedere di confrontarsi con qualcuno che ha avuto esperienze simili alla tua mi sembra di per se abbastanza sterile ( anche se succede spesso), a meno che non si sia interessati ad ascoltare le storie degli altri ( per tanti nobili motivi, non solo per curiosità).
mi spiegate che utilità avrebbe,da parte di chi viene sollecitato dalla richiesta, raccontare le proprie storie nei dettagli per dimostrare che:
a) succede sempre così e le storie alla fine sono tutte uguali e i traditori fedifraghi sono delle merde che non lasceranno mai il partner perché agiscono per comodità, vigliaccheria e quant'altro
b) succede sempre così, ma io sono l'eccezione che conferma la regola quindi sono meno merda degli altri

ognuno cercherà la propria strada, o sbaglio?
(fosse anche quella di barcamenarsi a vita fra due situazioni perché non si vuole scegliere e si sta troppo bene così)
e l'eventuale consiglio _migliore_ non è proprio quello di cercare di camminare sulle proprie gambe prendendosi l'onere delle proprie decisioni?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io sono così una schiappa al primo incontro, che se ti capitassi io come amante occasionale ti ricrederesti :carneval:


ah, ma allora in realtà sei tradizionalista anche tu e pensi che sia tutto merito del maschio :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, intendevo proprio questo.
> Anche se a volte non è solo l'attesa, ma anche, più concretamente, un corpo diverso, nuovo, del quale non puoi prevedere le reazioni.


Secondo me non è la novità, almeno non tanto essa... è proprio l'attesa. Di qualcosa che non c'è (ancora o non più). Per questo tanti sentono la nostalgia degli ex, che sicuramente nuovi non sono.
E' la filosofia del sabato del villaggio (che ormai dovrebbe essere il venerdì )... ogni domenica è sempre uguale all'altra, ma siccome devi attenderla ti sembra così bella. Poi arriva.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Una specie di libera uscita da un carcere.
> Non c'è nulla di complicato, è tutto molto semplice.
> Come la tua visione del rapporto di coppia.


Non c'è nulla di complesso nelle relazioni amorose: tutto viene regolato dall'istinto.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Anche a me è sempre successo che il sesso migliori col tempo, con la conoscenza dell'altro e con la complicità che si rafforza.
> Però è diverso, migliore ma diverso, dopo anni; e alcune persone hanno bisogno di provare quello che si prova all'inizio, per quanto sia meno soddisfacente.
> 
> *Per dirla con un esempio banale: una donna difficilmente avrà godrà al primo incontro, come gode con il marito. Eppure può sentire il desiderio di avere, accanto agli orgasmi multipli nel talamo nuziale, anche la sensazione di eccitazione irrisolta con un uomo nuovo*.


Posso non essere d'accordo
A meno che non mi parli di una che va a letto con uno che non conosce e con il quale c'è stato poco modo di approfondire


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di complesso nelle relazioni amorose: tutto viene regolato dall'istinto.


La nostra mente quindi è semplice come quella di un dromedario? L'etica? L'educazione? Le sovrastrutture? Solo impulsi?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La nostra mente quindi è semplice come quella di un dromedario?


Quando subentra l'istinto non v'è alcuna differenza... che tu sia bradipo, cammello o uomo.


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La nostra mente quindi è semplice come quella di un dromedario? L'etica? L'educazione? Le sovrastrutture? *Solo impulsi?*


Nel sessualità conta solo quello, oppure a letto chiedi il curriculum?


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti il mio discorso di ieri in riferimento alla situazione di Anna era proprio centrato su questo assunto.
> (quoto te, perchè dai spunto, ma come al solito estendo a *CHIUNQUE* voglia commentare)
> chiedere di confrontarsi con qualcuno che ha avuto esperienze simili alla tua mi sembra di per se abbastanza sterile ( anche se succede spesso), a meno che non si sia interessati ad ascoltare le storie degli altri ( per tanti nobili motivi, non solo per curiosità).
> mi spiegate che utilità avrebbe,da parte di chi viene sollecitato dalla richiesta, raccontare le proprie storie nei dettagli per dimostrare che:
> ...


Da parte mia non credo neppure esistano consigli da dare. Semmai chi viene qui può al limite confrontarsi per capire da solo cosa fare. Dal di fuori certi inganni che noi alimentiamo verso noi stessi si palesano più facilmente. Non so cmq se pure questo sia utile. Vi sono persone che non sono pronte ad affrontare determinati percorsi e si difendono estenuandosi nei modelli appresi.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Nel sessualità conta solo quello, oppure a letto chiedi il curriculum?


non chiedi il curriculum, ma dire che tra la sessualità umana a quella degli animali non c'è differenza non ha senso.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Nel sessualità conta solo quello, oppure a letto chiedi il curriculum?


No. Non conta solo quello. Per niente.


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ah, ma allora in realtà sei tradizionalista anche tu e pensi che sia tutto merito del maschio :carneval:


Sì, ma vale solo in caso di insuccesso; se iinvece tutto si conclude per il meglio, il merito va ovviamente alla donna  
La verità è che ci avete traumatizzato con anni di femminismo...
In ogni caso, io mi riferivo solo alla mia storia personale, per un confronto costruttivo :carneval:


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando subentra l'istinto non v'è alcuna differenza... che tu sia bradipo, cammello o uomo.


Secondo te perché non salto addosso alla fighetta ventenne che siede davanti a me sul bus?


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Quando subentra l'istinto non v'è alcuna differenza... che tu sia bradipo, cammello o uomo.


Kid, io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma posta come la poni la tua posizione è indifendibile...
Anche nel sesso più animalesco, l'uomo investe altro.
Neanche nell'alimentazione vale solo l'istinto: quando mangiamo, mettiamo in gioco la cultura, la scelta, l'identità...
Forse neanche gli animali agiscono solo per istinto, figurati gli uomini.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Kid, io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma posta come la poni la tua posizione è indifendibile...
> Anche nel sesso più animalesco, l'uomo investe altro.
> Neanche nell'alimentazione vale solo l'istinto: quando mangiamo, mettiamo in gioco la cultura, la scelta, l'identità...
> Forse neanche gli animali agiscono solo per istinto, figurati gli uomini.


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> No. Non conta solo quello. Per niente.


Quoto anche te


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2015)

Troppe pagine.
Ma in definitiva Anna dal forum cosa cerca?
Non mi sembra che lei abbia intenzione di chiudere nè con l'uno nè con l'altro, vuole sapere se è possibile andare avanti così? Cioè che consigli cerca? Scusate, un riassuntino!


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Troppe pagine.
> Ma in definitiva Anna dal forum cosa cerca?
> Non mi sembra che lei abbia intenzione di chiudere nè con l'uno nè con l'altro, vuole sapere se è possibile andare avanti così? Cioè che consigli cerca? Scusate, un riassuntino!


sente una vocina da dentro che le dice che così non potrà durare per sempre.   e sperava di trovare qui qualcuno che vive una situazione analoga alla sua che le spiegasse come governa la barca.

solo che quello che emerge è una sostanziale relegazione del fidanzato al ruolo di "bravo ragazzo"


----------



## georgemary (23 Aprile 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sente una vocina da dentro che le dice che così non potrà durare per sempre.   e sperava di trovare qui qualcuno che vive una situazione analoga alla sua che le spiegasse come governa la barca.
> 
> solo che quello che emerge è una sostanziale relegazione del fidanzato al ruolo di "bravo ragazzo"


grazie caro.

Non capisco perchè vivere questa vita parallela nella sua condizione. Potrebbe anche essere possibile, ci son persone che lo fanno e riescono anche per anni, ma ci sono dei motivi più validi.
Ma non convivendo, non avendo figli, non avendo deciso ancora di sposarsi e mettere su famiglia, avendo ancora trent'anni, Anna per me devi dare un taglio a questa situazione. E' logico che cerchi altro in un uomo ed il tuo fidanzato non ti da quello che cerchi, lo descrivi credimi più come un amico che come il tuo uomo, non vedo per nulla amore nelle tue parole e perchè quindi accontentarsi? Pensaci, fallo anche per lui, si merita credo una donna che lo ami totalmente per quello che è.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Nel sessualità conta solo quello, oppure a letto chiedi il curriculum?


caspita cosa ti perdi


----------



## Divì (23 Aprile 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul rosso: per quel che mi riguarda, smentisco categoricamente
> sul neretto: dipende da cosa cerca, immagino. io non cercherei mai _eccitazione irrisolta_, ma non so le altre


Mmmm..... Smentisco anche io.  E per l'eccitazione irrisolta con un uomo nuovo, dubito fortemente che una donna sana la cerchi, semmai ti potrà capitare


----------



## Irrisoluto (23 Aprile 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Mmmm..... Smentisco anche io.  E per l'eccitazione irrisolta con un uomo nuovo, dubito fortemente che una donna sana la cerchi, semmai ti potrà capitare


Interessante. 
Allora prendo atto di averne ormai conferma definitiva: sono solo io che nei rapporti occasionali non riesco a portare la malcapitata a "risoluzione". 
Infatti la carta del "ti prometto che se ci vediamo almeno un altro paio di volte saprò farmi perdonare", non sempre ha funzionato....


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Interessante.
> Allora prendo atto di averne ormai conferma definitiva: sono solo io che nei rapporti occasionali non riesco a portare la malcapitata a "risoluzione".
> Infatti la carta del "ti prometto che se ci vediamo almeno un altro paio di volte saprò farmi perdonare", non sempre ha funzionato....


Posso trarre una deduzione? Tu ti sei creato una comoda nicchietta in un rapporto che ti evita qualsiasi confronto con i tuoi problemi di natura sessuale. Hai paura di metterti in gioco. Ma a parte questo tu non stai bene in questo situazione.


----------



## Carola (23 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io qui chiederei l'intervento delle donne a sentire che pensano.


Io personalmente smentisco in maniera categorica


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ciao Anna, benvenuta.
> La tua storia presenta parecchie ambiguità:
> 1) da un lato dici di amare il tuo ragazzo ma di "non poter fare a meno" del tuo amante. Ora, visto che richiedi un confronto: no, non è sano non "riuscire a fare a meno". O è amore (ma tu ami il tuo ragazzo, pare), o è dipendenza, e va da sé che non va granchè bene...
> 2) da un lato dici che ci sono stati benefici nella coppia (sessuali, immagino), dall'altra che c'è stato un periodo difficile per le ripercussioni dovute al tuo mettere in piedi il triangolo...
> ...


E già e che è scema?
Il capo mica la sposa, non le fa compagnia, non passa con lei i weekend e le vacanze, non frequenta gli amici.
Il sesso travolgente finché dura dura.
Trovarne un altro che sia una sintesi dei due?
E dove si trova? 
Un po' di realismo orsù!


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Posso trarre una deduzione? Tu ti sei creato una comoda nicchietta in un rapporto che ti evita qualsiasi confronto con i tuoi problemi di natura sessuale. Hai paura di metterti in gioco. Ma a parte questo tu non stai bene in questo situazione.


Avrei dovuto mettere qualche faccina per sottolineare l'ironia... :mexican:
Comunque, quello che non capisco, è il criterio che usi per distinguere un rapporto-nicchia da un rapporto sano. Me lo sono chiesto anche a proposito di un'altra tua deduzione, che riguardava la ragione per la quale non sono un traditore, cioè che non ne avrei avuto occasione. Anche in quel caso, mi sono chiesto in base a quale criterio, visto che l'occasione è qualcosa che si crea, e che volendo tutti possiamo crearci.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te perché non salto addosso alla fighetta ventenne che siede davanti a me sul bus?


Perchè hai paura delle conseguenze?


----------



## Daniele (24 Aprile 2015)

Carissima, la storia durerà fino a che:

1) Scopri che forse ti sei attaccata al primo uccello arrivato con un poco di charme (magari il tuo fidanzato a charme è uno zombie)
2) La moglie di lui scopre la cosa e allora sarà diverente come andrà il tutto, perchè tu perderai il lavoro e in Italia adesso non è il massimo e il tuo lui ti sfanculerà alla grande
3) Il tuo lui scopre la tresca, quindi è come il punto 2, ma forse il tuo amante perderà anche le palle.
4) Molli il tuo findanzato, ma permangono i problemi al punto 2

Come vedi, forse solo il punto 1 è la migliore soluzione di uscita, poi la 4 segue a ruota ma ha punti negativi enormi, per poi arrivare alla 2 ed alla 3 che sono enormi casini. Ti piacciono gli enormi casini?

Ciao
Daniele orsacchiottiforme


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Kid, io capisco cosa vuoi dire, ma posta come la poni la tua posizione è indifendibile...
> Anche nel sesso più animalesco, l'uomo investe altro.
> Neanche nell'alimentazione vale solo l'istinto: quando mangiamo, mettiamo in gioco la cultura, la scelta, l'identità...
> Forse neanche gli animali agiscono solo per istinto, figurati gli uomini.


L'amore è chimica allo stato puro, non c'è nulla di trascendentale nel suo meccanismo perfetto. O vuoi forse dirmi che non ti sei mai innamorato di una donna che non faceva per te caratterialmente, oppure che non hai accettato cose incredibili per amore. E' solo il tuo istinto animale che ti porta ad innamorarti di qualcuno, il resto sono concetti forzati atti ad autogiustificare le proprie scelte, forse per dargl iun senso quando un senso non c'è.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè hai paura delle conseguenze?


Perchè non la conosci e  non sai che persona sia?


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto mettere qualche faccina per sottolineare l'ironia... :mexican:
> Comunque, quello che non capisco, è il criterio che usi per distinguere un rapporto-nicchia da un rapporto sano. Me lo sono chiesto anche a proposito di un'altra tua deduzione, che riguardava la ragione per la quale non sono un traditore, cioè che non ne avrei avuto occasione. Anche in quel caso, mi sono chiesto in base a quale criterio, visto che l'occasione è qualcosa che si crea, e che volendo tutti possiamo crearci.



Ne abbiamo parlato fino alla nausea (ora non più grazie al Cielo) dell'argomento "occasione" e delle sue dinamiche (io e marito). 
Io insistevo con la tua idea e cioè che l'occasione la si crea, lui si arrampicava un po' sugli specchi, volendo apparire maldestramente quasi come una vittima innocente della serie:
"...mi sono capitate delle buone occasioni...come facevo a rinunciarci?!!" 

Ecco, la conclusione a cui siamo arrivati (e che convince entrambi, ma soprattutto me) è che debbano esserci entrambi i fattori:
1) deve capitare l'occasione e qui è questione di fortuna (o sfortuna per il potenziale tradito)
2) bisogna trovarsi nella condizione di volerla cogliere 

Se manca una di queste due cose il tradimento non si consuma.
Per questo è troppo importante che nella coppia non si crei il terreno fertile che faciliti il fattore 2).
Infatti, mentre per il numero 1) non si può fare nulla se non affidarsi alla benevolenza del destino, moltissimo si può fare per l'altra situazione e non ci vuole chissà che per farlo.
Far sentire l'altro/a importante, con parole e gesti, facendo leva su quello che lo gratifica di più e non è vero che non lo sappiamo. Lo sappiamo, eccome.
Lo so che c'è la quotidianità che ci distoglie dal fare questo e che ci fa dimenticare che colui che ci dorme accanto ci faceva trepidare d'amore e di passione, ma è sempre lui, bisogna solo fare uno sforzo per ricordarcelo più spesso.
L'amore è un'arte e non l'ho detto io, ma ci credo pienamente.


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> L'amore è chimica allo stato puro, non c'è nulla di trascendentale nel suo meccanismo perfetto. O vuoi forse dirmi che non ti sei mai innamorato di una donna che non faceva per te caratterialmente, oppure che non hai accettato cose incredibili per amore. E' solo il tuo istinto animale che ti porta ad innamorarti di qualcuno, il resto sono concetti forzati atti ad autogiustificare le proprie scelte, forse per dargl iun senso quando un senso non c'è.



Direi piuttosto che l'innamoramento è chimica alla stato puro, l'amore è quello che ne consegue e si verifica quando vengono soddisfatti anche altri aspetti che cerchiamo nel partner.
L'amore è più ragionato, è un sentimento calmo, ma non per questo meno appagante.
Ho scoperto meravigliandomi, parlando con delle persone che si sono aperte, che non tutti hanno provato un forte innamoramento, impetuoso e travolgente, quello che chi l'ha provato sa bene cosa sia.
Non succede a tutti e a me il pensiero che si siano sposati sulla base di un sentimento quieto mette un po' di malinconia.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> L'amore è chimica allo stato puro, non c'è nulla di trascendentale nel suo meccanismo perfetto. O vuoi forse dirmi che non ti sei mai innamorato di una donna che non faceva per te caratterialmente, oppure che non hai accettato cose incredibili per amore. E' solo il tuo istinto animale che ti porta ad innamorarti di qualcuno, il resto sono concetti forzati atti ad autogiustificare le proprie scelte, forse per dargl iun senso quando un senso non c'è.


l'istinto animale comanda quelli che chiamiamo maniaci che violentano le donne ...gli uomini normali possono fare fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti ma se hanno una sessualità appagata ed equilibrata hanno bisogno anche di stimoli cerebrali che non scattano ad ogni coscia o seno.
poi la chimica ....certo...e secondo te come funziona un cervello?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'istinto animale comanda quelli che chiamiamo maniaci che violentano le donne ...gli uomini normali possono fare fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti m*a se hanno una sessualità appagata *ed equilibrata hanno bisogno anche di stimoli cerebrali che non scattano ad ogni coscia o seno.
> poi la chimica ....certo...e secondo te come funziona un cervello?


Ma anche se non la hanno


----------



## Diletta (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'istinto animale comanda quelli che chiamiamo maniaci che violentano le donne ...*gli uomini normali possono fare fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti* ma se hanno una sessualità appagata ed equilibrata hanno bisogno anche di stimoli cerebrali che non scattano ad ogni coscia o seno.
> poi la chimica ....certo...e secondo te come funziona un cervello?



Sì, ma è proprio questo che non mi torna...
Se hanno una sessualità appagata perché diavolo dovrebbero fare fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti?
Che qualcuno cerchi di spiegarmelo, qualche uomo intendo.
Vedi che allora ho ragione io a dire che questi uomini sono proprio...(puntini puntini)


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma è proprio questo che non mi torna...
> Se hanno una sessualità appagata perché diavolo dovrebbero fare fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti?
> Che qualcuno cerchi di spiegarmelo, qualche uomo intendo.
> Vedi che allora ho ragione io a dire che questi uomini sono proprio...(puntini puntini)


proprio perché non siamo animali e la fantasia è importante non succede mica solo agli uomini


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'istinto animale comanda quelli che chiamiamo maniaci che violentano le donne ...gli uomini normali possono fare fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti ma se hanno una sessualità appagata ed equilibrata hanno bisogno anche di stimoli cerebrali che non scattano ad ogni coscia o seno.
> poi la chimica ....certo...e secondo te come funziona un cervello?


Non lo so come funziona il cervello, ho un diploma di perito elettronico. Ma so che tutto quello che noi chiamiamo amore, è solo una reazione chimica. L'attrazione verso un'altra persona non è certamente vincolata dal carattere o dai gusti della stessa, che possono essere giusto un incentivo in più, ma che valgono zero rispetto all'istinto animale che deve comunque esserci, o almeno così la vedo io.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> proprio *perché non siamo animali *e la fantasia è importante non succede mica solo agli uomini


Ah, non siamo più mammiferi ora? Discendiamo dai rettili?


----------



## ologramma (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma è proprio questo che non mi torna...
> Se hanno una sessualità appagata perché diavolo dovrebbero fare *fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti?*
> Che qualcuno cerchi di spiegarmelo, qualche uomo intendo.
> Vedi che allora ho ragione io a dire che questi uomini sono proprio...(puntini puntini)


Senti dall'alto della mia non poca esperienza di vita posso affermare che noi maschi ci giriamo sempre intorno e molte volte veniamo colpiti dall'aspetto , dal modo di porsi, dal sorriso, da una frase , dal modo di vestirsi, dal camminare ,dal fondo schiena, da gambe , dalle caviglie insomma da tutto quello che ci colpisce di una donna, non è che saltiamo addosso a tutte ma fantastichiamo quando vi vediamo penso e posso dire affermo che tutti gli uomini si comportano così, che ne so sarà il testosterone in eccesso ma vi guardano e se sono in gruppo criticano o sbavano, e voi con quella faccia schifata ma sotto sotto vi atteggiate per non dire sculettate soddisfatte


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah, non siamo più mammiferi ora? Discendiamo dai rettili?


io senz'altro


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma è proprio questo che non mi torna...
> Se hanno una sessualità appagata perché diavolo dovrebbero fare fantasie sulla ragazza che hanno davanti?
> Che qualcuno cerchi di spiegarmelo, qualche uomo intendo.
> Vedi che allora ho ragione io a dire che questi uomini sono proprio...(puntini puntini)


Ma che discorso è? A parte che capita pure alle donne e  non solo agli uomini, ma poi una cosa sono i pensieri, un'altra le azioni. C'è appena appena un pizzico di differenza eh...


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so come funziona il cervello, ho un diploma di perito elettronico. Ma so che tutto quello che noi chiamiamo amore, è solo una reazione chimica. L'attrazione verso un'altra persona non è certamente vincolata dal carattere o dai gusti della stessa, che possono essere giusto un incentivo in più, ma che valgono zero rispetto all'istinto animale che deve comunque esserci, o almeno così la vedo io.


Ma vedi, certo che tutto è chimica, ma anche i processi mentali complessi - tipo quello del linguaggio e dell'astrazione - sono chimici in ultima analisi.

Mettiamola così: anche l'istinto è legato a cose che non sono solo immediatamente sessuali.
Un giovane unversitario atteggiato a poeta decadente si ecciterà di fronte a donne che evocheranno qualcosa vicino al suo immaginario; e saranno donne molto diverse da quelle per le quali si ecciterà un nostalgico del fascismo. 
Anche l'eccitazione più bassa funziona in base a istanze culturali, insomma. 
Senza contare poi la volontà, l'autosuggestione, l'educazione...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ah, non siamo più mammiferi ora? Discendiamo dai rettili?


Tu ammazzeresti i neonati di una mamma per potertela scopare in santa pace? No perchè sai, tanti maschi dei mammiferi tendono ad usare questa simpatica abitudine.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tu ammazzeresti i neonati di una mamma per potertela scopare in santa pace? No perchè sai, tanti maschi dei mammiferi tendono ad usare questa simpatica abitudine.


Siamo animali evoluti, ma sempre animali siamo. Anche se a dirla tutta, certi animali sono meglio di noi come specie.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato fino alla nausea (ora non più grazie al Cielo) dell'argomento "occasione" e delle sue dinamiche (io e marito).
> Io insistevo con la tua idea e cioè che l'occasione la si crea, lui si arrampicava un po' sugli specchi, volendo apparire maldestramente quasi come una vittima innocente della serie:
> "...mi sono capitate delle buone occasioni...come facevo a rinunciarci?!!"
> 
> ...


Non avendo figli né esperienza di una vera e propria convivenza, ho una visione molto limitata.
Però mi permetto di dire che quando sento tutta questa importanza all'impegno, al venirsi incontro, su questioni sessuali, mi viene un po' di angoscia.
Cioè, giustissimo impegnarsi per l'altro.
Ma a letto, mi sa che ci sia poco da fare. Se le cose non vengono naturali....certo con un po' di "arte" si può scopare di più, si può migliorare la situazione, ma non si può ricreare la bellezza del desiderio che fluisce...
Che poi è il motivo per il quale i tradimenti avvengono anche in coppie nelle quali ci si impegna tantissimo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> *Siamo animali evoluti*, ma sempre animali siamo. Anche se a dirla tutta, certi animali sono meglio di noi come specie.


oh ecco... allora se hai sviluppato una corteccia prefrontale che tutti gli altri non hanno, probabilmente qualche differenza nei comportamenti sociali l'avrai pure. Siamo animali, con normali pulsioni animali, ma siamo anche gli unici che elaborano idee complesse, che possiedono autocoscienza, che quando vogliono sanno elaborare schemi comportamentali un pizzico superiori alla semplice scopata.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non lo so come funziona il cervello, ho un diploma di perito elettronico. Ma so che tutto quello che noi chiamiamo amore, è solo una reazione chimica. L'attrazione verso un'altra persona non è certamente vincolata dal carattere o dai gusti della stessa, che possono essere giusto un incentivo in più, ma che valgono zero rispetto all'istinto animale che deve comunque esserci, o almeno così la vedo io.


Ovviamente non concordo


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> oh ecco... allora se hai sviluppato una corteccia prefrontale che tutti gli altri non hanno, probabilmente qualche differenza nei comportamenti sociali l'avrai pure. Siamo animali, con normali pulsioni animali, ma siamo anche gli unici che elaborano idee complesse, che possiedono autocoscienza, che quando vogliono sanno elaborare schemi comportamentali un pizzico superiori alla semplice scopata.


Pure tu ci sopravvaluti molto... nel 2015, nonostante la corteccia prefrontale, si violentano donne, si uccidono bambini e si gioca a Candy Crush mentre si cammina. Tu attribuisci alla nostra specie qualità che non ci competono... un pò come quelle persone che vedono i loro animali domestici scimmiottare gesti umani e dicono: che carino, che intelligente!

Quindi no, in amore rimango convinto che sia il primo impulso, quello sessuale, a fare la differenza. Il resto è un contorno, seppur piacevole.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure tu ci sopravvaluti molto... nel 2015, nonostante la corteccia prefrontale, si violentano donne, si uccidono bambini e si gioca a Candy Crush mentre si cammina. Tu attribuisci alla nostra specie qualità che non ci competono... un pò come quelle persone che vedono i loro animali domestici scimmiottare gesti umani e dicono: che carino, che intelligente!
> 
> Quindi no, in amore rimango convinto che sia il primo impulso, quello sessuale, a fare la differenza. Il resto è un contorno, seppur piacevole.


Ma certo che è l'impulso sessuale a dominare nella sfera erotica! Però quello che non consideri è che questo impulso è complessissimo e non è assimilabile a un meccanismo causa-effetto...
Io ad esempio quand'ero adolescente sentivo una fortissima attrazione per la ragazze che leggevano in metropolitana. Era impulso, certo, ma era determinato dal mio immaginario di allora.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure tu ci sopravvaluti molto... nel 2015, nonostante la corteccia prefrontale, si violentano donne, si uccidono bambini e si gioca a Candy Crush mentre si cammina. Tu attribuisci alla nostra specie qualità che non ci competono... un pò come quelle persone che vedono i loro animali domestici scimmiottare gesti umani e dicono: che carino, che intelligente!
> 
> Quindi no, in amore rimango convinto che sia il primo impulso, quello sessuale, a fare la differenza. Il resto è un contorno, seppur piacevole.


Ma cosa c'entra, è ovvio che  un cervello evoluto di amplia le possibilità. Puoi comporre una sinfonia o organizzare un genocidio, sacrificarti per altruismo o essere il più squallido egoista. 
A te piace ridurre tutto verso il basso, e così facendo ti costruisci un alibi. Ma gli esseri umani non sono tutti come tu pensi... il tradimento della fiducia di chi crede in te e si fida di te (sia un amico o una donna) non fa parte del tuo essere animale, ma del tuo essere uomo.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma certo che è l'impulso sessuale a dominare nella sfera erotica! Però quello che non consideri è che questo impulso è complessissimo e non è assimilabile a un meccanismo causa-effetto...
> Io ad esempio quand'ero adolescente sentivo una fortissima attrazione per la ragazze che leggevano in metropolitana. Era impulso, certo, ma era determinato dal mio immaginario di allora.


Ok, questo posso comprenderlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid sei uno svantaggiato da paura. Porca puttana. Che cazzo di mentecatto, non è siccome TU non usi quelo cazzo di cervellino da canarino che ti ritrovi tuo malgrado nel cranio allora noialtri bipedi siamo scesi dall'albero solo perchè  accidentalmente caduti. Coglione.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra, è ovvio che  un cervello evoluto di amplia le possibilità. Puoi comporre una sinfonia o organizzare un genocidio, sacrificarti per altruismo o essere il più squallido egoista.
> A te piace ridurre tutto verso il basso, e così facendo ti costruisci un alibi. Ma gli esseri umani non sono tutti come tu pensi... il tradimento della fiducia di chi crede in te e si fida di te (sia un amico o una donna) non fa parte del tuo essere animale, ma del tuo essere uomo.


Io non livello verso il basso, dò alle cose il giusto valore. Siete voi casomai, che ci volete elevare a creature ultraterrene che agiscono seguendo concetti divini. 

Se tradire non facesse parte della nostra natura, non ce ne sarebbero così tanti, è così semplice. Non è questione di giustificarsi, è questione che certe cose bisogna accettarle anche se non ci garbano, perchè esistono.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Kid sei uno svantaggiato da paura. Porca puttana. Che cazzo di mentecatto, non è siccome TU non usi quelo cazzo di cervellino da canarino che ti ritrovi tuo malgrado nel cranio allora noialtri bipedi siamo scesi dall'albero solo perchè  accidentalmente caduti. Coglione.


Ma vaffanculo, fesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non livello verso il basso, dò alle cose il giusto valore. Siete voi casomai, che ci volete elevare a creature ultraterrene che agiscono seguendo concetti divini.
> 
> Se tradire non facesse parte della nostra natura, non ce ne sarebbero così tanti, è così semplice. Non è questione di giustificarsi, è questione che certe cose bisogna accettarle anche se non ci garbano, perchè esistono.


Ma quale natura, coglione? Che natura? Tu cazzo SCEGLI, per la puttana. SCEGLI di tradire, di non tradire. Oh. Si suppone che tu abbia un cervello. Tu non dai un cazzo di giusto valore alle cose perchè non le capisci, e sei pure un vigliacco di merda nel momento in cui tenti malamente di deresponsabilizzarti. Porca puttana, ma da dove cazzo esci? Eh? Siamo animali non vuol dire un CAZZO e soprattutto non vuol dire che tu non sia la merda che sei.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale natura, coglione? Che natura? Tu cazzo SCEGLI, per la puttana. SCEGLI di tradire, di non tradire. Oh. Si suppone che tu abbia un cervello. Tu non dai un cazzo di giusto valore alle cose perchè non le capisci, e sei pure un vigliacco di merda nel momento in cui tenti malamente di deresponsabilizzarti. Porca puttana, ma da dove cazzo esci? Eh? Siamo animali non vuol dire un CAZZO e soprattutto non vuol dire che tu non sia la merda che sei.


Ma chi ha mai detto che ho tradito mia moglie poi.... lo sai solo tu.

Te lo ripeto: vaffanculo, fesso.

Sono stato chiaro ora?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai detto che ho tradito mia moglie poi.... lo sai solo tu.
> 
> Te lo ripeto: vaffanculo, fesso.
> 
> Sono stato chiaro ora?


Lo so io, cazzo qua lo sanno tutti. Lei ti ha tradito, tu l'hai tradita o viceversa. Capirai. Tu sei il minchione scemo che scriveva le cazzo di poesie a SOLE per la puttana, una roba da passarti per le armi anche solo per questo. Imbecille. Peraltro l'unica roba in cui riesci ad essere chiaro è palesare mongolaggine, ora e sempre.


----------



## ivanl (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale natura, coglione? Che natura? Tu cazzo SCEGLI, per la puttana. SCEGLI di tradire, di non tradire. Oh. Si suppone che tu abbia un cervello. Tu non dai un cazzo di giusto valore alle cose perchè non le capisci, e sei pure un vigliacco di merda nel momento in cui tenti malamente di deresponsabilizzarti. Porca puttana, ma da dove cazzo esci? Eh? Siamo animali non vuol dire un CAZZO e soprattutto non vuol dire che tu non sia la merda che sei.


Insulti personali a parte, sono d'accordo. Ho letto tutto quello che Kid ha scritto, avrei voluto dargli un rosso da subito, ma non mi pareva giusto visto che, per quanto non condivida una sola parola, come utente e non troll ha il diritto di esprimere le sue idee.
Pero' e' come se il rosso lo avessi dato


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo so io, cazzo qua lo sanno tutti. Lei ti ha tradito, tu l'hai tradita o viceversa. Capirai. Tu sei il minchione scemo che scriveva le cazzo di poesie a SOLE per la puttana, una roba da passarti per le armi anche solo per questo. Imbecille. Peraltro l'unica roba in cui riesci ad essere chiaro è palesare mongolaggine, ora e sempre.


Il che è successo credo 7 anni fa, roba da mesozoico....

Vaffanculo, signore dei fessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Il che è successo credo 7 anni fa, roba da mesozoico....
> 
> Vaffanculo, signore dei fessi.


Ma sette anni fa o ieri non cambia mica un cazzo. Non va mica in prescrizione. Mo' tra un po' dirai pure che non era manco il tuo cazzo, dopo aver tentato malamente di scaricare la responsabilità sulla natura e poi "chi ti ha detto che ho tradito". A' coglione. Tu sei lo stesso che scrive di quanto gli piaccia flirtare senza manco concludere, peraltro, da perfetto impiastro. Oh. Handicappato che altro non sei.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure tu ci sopravvaluti molto... nel 2015, nonostante la corteccia prefrontale, si violentano donne, si uccidono bambini e si gioca a Candy Crush mentre si cammina. Tu attribuisci alla nostra specie qualità che non ci competono... un pò come quelle persone che vedono i loro animali domestici scimmiottare gesti umani e dicono: che carino, che intelligente!
> 
> *Quindi no, in amore rimango convinto che sia il primo impulso, quello sessuale, a fare la differenza. Il resto è un contorno, seppur piacevole.*



Non ho seguito la discussione a parte tre post letti ora.


In amore come in tutto c'è la scoperta di un po tutto, la voglia di scoprire, di sapere, di confrontarci, di osservare e trarre delle conclusioni banali e non. I condizionamenti, la morale e le sovrastrutture che ci fanno apparire per quello che siamo, diventano dopo, un tutt'uno con l'acquisizione di ciò che il passato ci ha insegnato. Ci sono quindi le diverse opinioni che fanno discutere come in questo momento. Tu con la tua opinione altri con la loro. Sperando che delle destabilizzazioni non formino persone non simili alla loro personalità.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Insulti personali a parte, sono d'accordo. Ho letto tutto quello che Kid ha scritto, avrei voluto dargli un rosso da subito, ma non mi pareva giusto visto che, per quanto non condivida una sola parola, come utente e non troll ha il diritto di esprimere le sue idee.
> Pero' e' come se il rosso lo avessi dato


Ma potevi darmelo eh, mica mi offendo. Vada per il rosso virtuale allora.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale natura, coglione? Che natura? Tu cazzo SCEGLI, per la puttana. SCEGLI di tradire, di non tradire. Oh. Si suppone che tu abbia un cervello. Tu non dai un cazzo di giusto valore alle cose perchè non le capisci, e sei pure un vigliacco di merda nel momento in cui tenti malamente di deresponsabilizzarti. Porca puttana, ma da dove cazzo esci? Eh? Siamo animali non vuol dire un CAZZO e soprattutto non vuol dire che tu non sia la merda che sei.


Mi compiaccio che a parte gli insulti hai argomentato. Non fare finta di non capire, però.
Anch'io ho contestato il discorso di Kid. Però bisogna riconoscere che nella sua posizione c'è del vero: è proprio perché l'uomo può scegliere, che bisogna interrogarsi sul perché scelga così spesso di assecondare gli impulsi, ad esempio tradendo. Tutto il discorso è lì, e lo sai bene anche tu.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sette anni fa o ieri non cambia mica un cazzo. Non va mica in prescrizione. Mo' tra un po' dirai pure che non era manco il tuo cazzo, dopo aver tentato malamente di scaricare la responsabilità sulla natura e poi "chi ti ha detto che ho tradito". A' coglione. Tu sei lo stesso che scrive di quanto gli piaccia flirtare senza manco concludere, peraltro, da perfetto impiastro. Oh. Handicappato che altro non sei.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sei proprio frustrato JB... ma ti lascio la tua valvola di sfogo sul forum, visto che ti fa stare così bene.


----------



## drusilla (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi compiaccio che a parte gli insulti hai argomentato. Non fare finta di non capire, però.
> Anch'io ho contestato il discorso di Kid. Però bisogna riconoscere che nella sua posizione c'è del vero: è proprio perché l'uomo può scegliere, che bisogna interrogarsi sul perché scelga così spesso di assecondare gli impulsi, ad esempio tradendo. Tutto il discorso è lì, e lo sai bene anche tu.


non sono molto convinta che l'impulso di tradire sia sempre di natura sessuale... ok, si finisce a letto, ma non perché c'è un impulso irrefrenabile per scopare, ma perché quella persona ci piace, la barriera mentale della esclusività è stata rotta, il bisogno di intimità viene ricondotto al contatto fisico...
non so spiegarmi, lo so


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sei proprio frustrato JB... ma ti lascio la tua valvola di sfogo sul forum, visto che ti fa stare così bene.


Ma togliti, coglione.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi compiaccio che a parte gli insulti hai argomentato. Non fare finta di non capire, però.
> Anch'io ho contestato il discorso di Kid. Però bisogna riconoscere che nella sua posizione c'è del vero: è proprio perché l'uomo può scegliere, che bisogna interrogarsi sul perché scelga così spesso di assecondare gli impulsi, ad esempio tradendo. Tutto il discorso è lì, e lo sai bene anche tu.


Tu sai perchè cazzo andavi appresso ad Adinur? Praticamente l'unico del forum?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non sono molto convinta che l'impulso di tradire sia sempre di natura sessuale... ok, si finisce a letto, ma non perché c'è un impulso irrefrenabile per scopare, ma perché quella persona ci piace, la barriera mentale della esclusività è stata rotta, il bisogno di intimità viene ricondotto al contatto fisico...
> non so spiegarmi, lo so


concordo e ti spieghi secondo me


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non sono molto convinta che l'impulso di tradire sia sempre di natura sessuale... ok, si finisce a letto, ma non perché c'è un impulso irrefrenabile per scopare, ma perché quella persona ci piace, la barriera mentale della esclusività è stata rotta, il bisogno di intimità viene ricondotto al contatto fisico...
> non so spiegarmi, lo so


Ma io la pensa esattamente così! Infatti non condividevo il discorso di Kid. Solo che non era così banale come l'ha interpretato JB.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sai perchè cazzo andavi appresso ad Adinur? Praticamente l'unico del forum?


Fammi indovinare...perché sono un cazzone? 

...............

E comunque non andavo appresso ad Adinur; semplicemente mi confrontavo con lui come con altri utenti. Lo schieramento binario (buoni e cattivi) lo lasciamo alle dinamiche dell'infanzia.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non livello verso il basso, dò alle cose il giusto valore. Siete voi casomai, che ci volete elevare a creature ultraterrene che agiscono seguendo concetti divini.
> 
> Se tradire non facesse parte della nostra natura, non ce ne sarebbero così tanti, è così semplice. Non è questione di giustificarsi, è questione che *certe cose bisogna accettarle anche se non ci garbano, perchè esistono*.


ma quali creature ultraterrene... scopare a destra e a manca fa parte della natura, anche ammazzare, e allora? Ti riduci a bestia? E Accettare manco per il cazzo, perchè col tuo ragionamento potrei dover accettare qualunque nefandezza solo perchè la natura lo permette. Ma come ragioni?


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure tu ci sopravvaluti molto... nel 2015, nonostante la corteccia prefrontale, si violentano donne, si uccidono bambini e si gioca a Candy Crush mentre si cammina. Tu attribuisci alla nostra specie qualità che non ci competono... un pò come quelle persone che vedono i loro animali domestici scimmiottare gesti umani e dicono: che carino, che intelligente!
> 
> Quindi no, in amore rimango convinto che sia il primo impulso, quello sessuale, a fare la differenza. Il resto è un contorno, seppur piacevole.


kid quelle sono aberrazioni, non normalità


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma quali creature ultraterrene... scopare a destra e a manca fa parte della natura, anche ammazzare, e allora? Ti riduci a bestia? E Accettare manco per il cazzo, perchè col tuo ragionamento potrei dover accettare qualunque nefandezza solo perchè la natura lo permette. Ma come ragioni?


Allora o si accetta che oltre il 50% della popolazione mondiale è composta da coglioni egoisti (e potrei anche essere d'accordo), oppure si accetta il fatto che certe pulsioni sono più forti dei vincoli morali che ci poniamo.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid quelle sono aberrazioni, non normalità


Ancora una volta, sei troppo buona.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora *o si accetta che oltre il 50% della popolazione mondiale è composta da coglioni egoisti* (e potrei anche essere d'accordo), oppure si accetta il fatto che certe pulsioni sono più forti dei vincoli morali che ci poniamo.


Questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2015)

che poi sei contraddittorio kid...
parli di istinto animale e poi di seduzione , civetteria e stuzzicamento che è un fatto prettamente cerebrale


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora o si accetta che oltre il 50% della popolazione mondiale è composta da coglioni egoisti (e potrei anche essere d'accordo), oppure si accetta il fatto che certe pulsioni sono più forti dei vincoli morali che ci poniamo.


Secondo me questo è un altro discorso
Parlavamo di cose muove le pulsioni. Per te solo l'istinto per me molte altre cose. 
Per cui nell'esempio che hai fatto a Danny non è che non salta addosso alla biondina per paura delle conseguenze ma per altre motivazioni che per me sono più importanti


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi sei contraddittorio kid...
> parli di istinto animale e poi di seduzione , civetteria e stuzzicamento che è un fatto prettamente cerebrale


Ma il corteggiamento fa parte del mondo animale al 100%.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Fammi indovinare...perché sono un cazzone?
> 
> ...............
> 
> E comunque non andavo appresso ad Adinur; semplicemente mi confrontavo con lui come con altri utenti. Lo schieramento binario (buoni e cattivi) lo lasciamo alle dinamiche dell'infanzia.


Esattamente perchè ti faceva immaginare d'essere normale.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi sei contraddittorio kid...
> parli di istinto animale e poi di seduzione , civetteria e stuzzicamento che è un fatto prettamente cerebrale


fa il pavone


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> fa il pavone


:rotfl:

Ecco, ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente perchè ti faceva immaginare d'essere normale.


Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più forte 
Comunque non è che mi facesse proprio piacere essere etichettato Tradito Seriale.
Anzi, ho più volte sottolineato come queste etichette servano a semplificare e discriminare, che non è mai un bene.
E comunque qui non faccio altro che ironizzare sulla mia anormalità.


----------



## Simy (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non sono molto convinta che l'impulso di tradire sia sempre di natura sessuale... ok, si finisce a letto, ma non perché c'è un impulso irrefrenabile per scopare, ma perché quella persona ci piace, la barriera mentale della esclusività è stata rotta, il bisogno di intimità viene ricondotto al contatto fisico...
> non so spiegarmi, lo so


ti sei spiegata benissimo


----------



## oscuro (24 Aprile 2015)

*Si*

La barriera mentale dell'esclusività è stata rotta....
L'esclusività dovrebbe essere uno stato mentale NATURALE,se si riconduce ad una forma di barriera....già non va bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più forte
> Comunque non è che mi facesse proprio piacere essere etichettato Tradito Seriale.
> Anzi, ho più volte sottolineato come queste etichette servano a semplificare e discriminare, che non è mai un bene.
> E comunque qui non faccio altro che ironizzare sulla mia anormalità.


Normale nel senso di facente (tu) parte di uno schema con un ruolo assegnato ed immutabile. Definire tutti in un certo ruolo, attribuire terminologia specifica, predisporre schemi comportamentali assoluti proprio in virtù di quel dato ruolo che ci è toccato in sorte allevia il disagio.


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> non sono molto convinta che l'impulso di tradire sia sempre di natura sessuale... ok, si finisce a letto, ma non perché c'è un impulso irrefrenabile per scopare, ma perché quella persona ci piace, la barriera mentale della esclusività è stata rotta, il bisogno di intimità viene ricondotto al contatto fisico...
> non so spiegarmi, lo so


Io ho capito benissimo.


----------



## Tessa (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Normale nel senso di facente (tu) parte di uno schema con un ruolo assegnato ed immutabile. Definire tutti in un certo ruolo, attribuire terminologia specifica, predisporre schemi comportamentali assoluti proprio in virtù di quel dato ruolo che ci è toccato in sorte allevia il disagio.


L'handicappata ti quota.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Normale nel senso di facente (tu) parte di uno schema con un ruolo assegnato ed immutabile. Definire tutti in un certo ruolo, attribuire terminologia specifica, predisporre schemi comportamentali assoluti proprio in virtù di quel dato ruolo che ci è toccato in sorte allevia il disagio.


Sì sì, avevo capito...Sono d'accordo, ma io non condividevo quella terminologia né lo schematismo sotteso. L'ho più volte contestato. Interagivo con lui, certo, ma lo contestavo proprio sul potere consolatorio della sua rigidità.
Certo, non l'ho mandato affanculo. Ma non sono mica tutti maschi alfa dominanti (etichetta semplificatoria e narcisistica, per inciso) come te...a me viene di esprimere il dissenso in modo pacato e senza rinunciare al dialogo. A volte capita anche a te di mantenerti calmo, noto.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora o si accetta che oltre il 50% della popolazione mondiale è composta da coglioni egoisti (e potrei anche essere d'accordo), oppure si accetta il fatto che certe pulsioni sono più forti dei vincoli morali che ci poniamo.



50% e'poco.Ieri non credevo alle mie orecchie,holiday express in cittadina del nord Emilia era completo,alle 17.
Capito Kid???


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 50% e'poco.Ieri non credevo alle mie orecchie,holiday express in cittadina del nord Emilia era completo,alle 17.
> Capito Kid???


A me non devi spiegare nulla, tranquillo. Vivo sulla terra.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì sì, avevo capito...Sono d'accordo, ma io non condividevo quella terminologia né lo schematismo sotteso. L'ho più volte contestato. Interagivo con lui, certo, ma lo contestavo proprio sul potere consolatorio della sua rigidità.
> Certo, non l'ho mandato affanculo. Ma non sono mica tutti maschi alfa dominanti (etichetta semplificatoria e narcisistica, per inciso) come te...a me viene di esprimere il dissenso in modo pacato e senza rinunciare al dialogo. A volte capita anche a te di mantenerti calmo, noto.


Più che contestare il concetto tu non eri d'accordo sulle sfumature, non certo sull'impianto base. Tipo essere definito seriale, tradito sì, ma seriale no. Distinzione che poi non è così importante.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che contestare il concetto tu non eri d'accordo sulle sfumature, non certo sull'impianto base. Tipo essere definito seriale, tradito sì, ma seriale no. Distinzione che poi non è così importante.


Non che sia interessante eh, però trattandosi di un malinteso su quello che penso, ci tengo a chiarire.
Io non condividevo proprio che si definissero dei ruoli fissi. Sostenevo che non esiste il tradito seriale perché ognuno viene tradito per motivi diversi, che non possono essere ricondotti a un'unica dinamica. Anzi, ricordo che estendevo la critica anche a tutte le altre espressioni che sono comunemente accettate: cornuto, troia, ecc., proprio perché classificano sotto uno stesso nome situazioni che non hanno nulla in comune e che sviliscono i drammi che ci sono dietro. Non si trattava di sfumature, ma proprio dell'impianto di base.

Difendevo Adinur come difendo Artifact. Nel senso che credo che nelle loro provocazioni ci siano degli spunti per discutere e far uscire delle contraddizioni.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Aprile 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 50% e'poco.Ieri non credevo alle mie orecchie,holiday express in cittadina del nord Emilia era completo,alle 17.
> Capito Kid???


Ma cosa c'entra con questo discorso?
Nessuno sta dicendo che la gente non tradisce
Stiamo parlando del perchè e di cosa ci attrae nell'altro


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non che sia interessante eh, però trattandosi di un malinteso su quello che penso, ci tengo a chiarire.
> Io non condividevo proprio che si definissero dei ruoli fissi. *Sostenevo che non esiste il tradito seriale perché ognuno viene tradito per motivi diversi, che non possono essere ricondotti a un'unica dinamica.* Anzi, ricordo che estendevo la critica anche a tutte le altre espressioni che sono comunemente accettate: cornuto, troia, ecc., proprio perché classificano sotto uno stesso nome situazioni che non hanno nulla in comune e che sviliscono i drammi che ci sono dietro. Non si trattava di sfumature, ma proprio dell'impianto di base.
> 
> Difendevo Adinur come difendo Artifact. Nel senso che credo che nelle loro provocazioni ci siano degli spunti per discutere e far uscire delle contraddizioni.


Ma non vuol dire nulla. Se per seriale intendiamo (come lo intendeva Adinur) l'essere traditi con continuità magari anche da diversi partner allora tu sei un seriale, perchè nella definzione c'entra la serialità del tradimento, non le motivazioni che possono essere pure le più diverse. I "drammi" che ci sono dietro non c'entrano nulla neanche nelle divagazioni assurde di Adinur. Tu non eri d'accordo non tanto sugli schemi, ma sui perchè, ma i perchè non facevano parte di quello che diceva Adinur. Ed ecco perchè non l'ha sfanculato, perchè su di te aveva un potere taumaturgico e ti piaceva stargli dietro. Non c'entra nulla che tu non sia alfa (...) o che.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì sì, avevo capito...Sono d'accordo, ma io non condividevo quella terminologia né lo schematismo sotteso. L'ho più volte contestato. Interagivo con lui, certo, ma lo contestavo proprio sul potere consolatorio della sua rigidità.
> Certo, non l'ho mandato affanculo. Ma non sono mica tutti maschi alfa dominanti (etichetta semplificatoria e narcisistica, per inciso) come te...*a me viene di esprimere il dissenso in modo pacato e senza rinunciare al dialogo*. A volte capita anche a te di mantenerti calmo, noto.


Ma un maschio alfa rimane sempre pacato e rilassato. Chi perde le staffe spesso è quantomeno un beta :singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che contestare il concetto tu non eri d'accordo sulle sfumature, non certo sull'impianto base. Tipo essere definito seriale, tradito sì, ma seriale no. *Distinzione che poi non è così importante*.


Infatti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vuol dire nulla. Se per seriale intendiamo (come lo intendeva Adinur) l'essere traditi con continuità magari anche da diversi partner allora tu sei un seriale, perchè nella definzione c'entra la serialità del tradimento, non le motivazioni che possono essere pure le più diverse. I "drammi" che ci sono dietro non c'entrano nulla neanche nelle divagazioni assurde di Adinur. Tu non eri d'accordo non tanto sugli schemi, ma sui perchè, ma i perchè non facevano parte di quello che diceva Adinur. Ed ecco perchè non l'ha sfanculato, perchè su di te aveva un potere taumaturgico e ti piaceva stargli dietro. Non c'entra nulla che tu non sia alfa (...) o che.


Non credi che se avessi trovato così consolatorio il linguaggio di Adinur, l'avrei manifestato anche dopo la sua dipartita? Nel senso: ti sembra che io faccia uso di una qualche forma di catalogazione assimilabile a quella di Adinur? A me non pare di aver mai ragionato secondo quegli schemi. Poi boh.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Aprile 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non credi che se avessi trovato così consolatorio il linguaggio di Adinur, l'avrei manifestato anche dopo la sua dipartita? Nel senso: ti sembra che io faccia uso di una qualche forma di catalogazione assimilabile a quella di Adinur? A me non pare di aver mai ragionato secondo quegli schemi. Poi boh.


Funziona come le favolette per i bambini.


----------



## Irrisoluto (24 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Funziona come le favolette per i bambini.


Non sei solo tu, è una sensazione che ho spesso qui. Che ognuno, in diversa misura, si sia costruito un sistema più o meno comodo per far quadrare la propria situazione personale. Nessuno vede la propria; ma sono quasi tutti convinti di aver capito, sulla base di ben pochi elementi, quale sia la favoletta dell'altro. 
Io me ne racconto tante di favolette, e sono dispostissimo ad ammetterlo, ma non quella delle categorie adinuriane


----------



## errante (25 Aprile 2015)

anna78 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti
> La mia non è una richiesta di aiuto , ma solo uno scambio di opinioni  e un confronto con qualcuno che si è trovato in una situazione analoga alla mia.
> Sono fidanzata felicemente da tanti anni. Un bravo ragazzo, preciso, gentile, allegro, affidabile.


La relazione con il tuo compagno è alla pari, la relazione col tuo capo è asimmetrica. Riesci a stimare persone che cercano attivamente relazioni con i sottoposti avvantaggiandosi della propria posizione lavorativa? Perché questo è successo, viceversa sarebbe stato diverso. Recupera i sentimenti provati dopo quel primo messaggio. Quello è il biglietto da visita con cui ti si è presentato. Se accetti il concetto dovresti anche accettare il fatto che non sei stata e probabilmente non sarai l'unica oltre sua moglie e che si stancherà presto del giocattolo una volta che svanisce il rituale del corteggiamento. Visto da fuori vedo solo un fidanzato poco intraprendente e un capo che non sa stare al suo posto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Ecco, ci siamo capiti.



Scrivi delle cose e le sostieni con una tale rigidità da suscitare in molti i pensieri che JB esprime. 
Altri non lo fanno perché scelgono di non farlo.
Altro che animalità!


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2015)

Cavoli, che complessità, animalità, non amnimalità...a me piace la figa. Penso che il concetto sia chiaro, quindi penso che in certe situazioni che ci si trova davanti il concetto di quello che ci piace la vince sulla morale, a volte no, dipende dal nostro contorno. 

Gira che gira è solo che il sesso piace e si tradisce perchè si vuole fare sesso, tutte le altre cose sono palle. Poi c'è modo squallido e modo meno squallido, di certo il capo a lavoro è banale e squallidino, ma non lo è da meno il marpione da Internet.

Ciao


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi delle cose e le sostieni con una tale rigidità da suscitare in molti i pensieri che JB esprime.
> Altri non lo fanno perché scelgono di non farlo.
> Altro che animalità!


Trovo che sia più preoccupante trovarsi d'accordo col pensiero di quel fesso, piuttosto che solidarizzare con un pirla come me, che tra parentesi, non ha la minima intenzione di prendersi sul serio, se non lo si fosse capito. :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cavoli, che complessità, animalità, non amnimalità...a me piace la figa. Penso che il concetto sia chiaro, quindi penso che in certe situazioni che ci si trova davanti il concetto di quello che ci piace la vince sulla morale, a volte no, dipende dal nostro contorno.
> 
> Gira che gira è solo che il sesso piace e si tradisce perchè si vuole fare sesso, tutte le altre cose sono palle. Poi c'è modo squallido e modo meno squallido, di certo il capo a lavoro è banale e squallidino, ma non lo è da meno il marpione da Internet.
> 
> Ciao


Vai tranquillo, che mi hanno smeraldato in tanti, solo che molti non hanno il coraggio di ammetterlo pubblicamente. Sono come l'elettore medio di Forza italia. :rotfl:

Siamo in tanti a pensarla così.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2015)

*Si*



Daniele ha detto:


> Cavoli, che complessità, animalità, non amnimalità...a me piace la figa. Penso che il concetto sia chiaro, quindi penso che in certe situazioni che ci si trova davanti il concetto di quello che ci piace la vince sulla morale, a volte no, dipende dal nostro contorno.
> 
> Gira che gira è solo che il sesso piace e si tradisce perchè si vuole fare sesso, tutte le altre cose sono palle. Poi c'è modo squallido e modo meno squallido, di certo il capo a lavoro è banale e squallidino, ma non lo è da meno il marpione da Internet.
> 
> Ciao


Si,ti sei dimenticato di me?io non mi sono dimenticato di te....


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Vai tranquillo, che mi hanno smeraldato in tanti, solo che molti non hanno il coraggio di ammetterlo pubblicamente. Sono come l'elettore medio di Forza italia. :rotfl:


madonna quelli che pigiano verde per sostenere qualcuno contro li manderei in miniera.
kid ma che te ne fai dei verdi degli ipocriti .
come questa roba che ho letto in giro di sparare in mausoleo per scaricare....mi tocco se ci sono


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> madonna quelli che pigiano verde per sostenere qualcuno contro li manderei in miniera.
> kid ma che te ne fai dei verdi degli ipocriti .
> come questa roba che ho letto in giro di sparare in mausoleo per scaricare....mi tocco se ci sono


Vabbè non è mai piacevole avere tutti contro... il fatto è che non è molto conveniente uscire allo scoperto e dire: si hai ragione, siamo quattro coglioni animali. Ma lo capisco benissimo eh...

Poi degli smeraldi o dei rubini frega poco... ma meglio smeraldi comunque.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè non è mai piacevole avere tutti contro... *il fatto è che non è molto conveniente uscire allo scoperto e dire: si hai ragione*, siamo quattro coglioni animali. Ma lo capisco benissimo eh...
> 
> Poi degli smeraldi o dei rubini frega poco... ma meglio smeraldi comunque.


Bella gente. 
Soprattutto sereni nelle proprie posizioni tanto da nascondersi.
Apprezzo mille volte te pur non condividendo quasi nulla del tuo modo di pensare 
e io che sono più stronza di te avrei ringraziato pubblicamente i nick per i verdi ricevuti


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella gente.
> Soprattutto sereni nelle proprie posizioni tanto da nascondersi.
> Apprezzo mille volte te pur non condividendo quasi nulla del tuo modo di pensare
> e io che sono più stronza di te avrei ringraziato pubblicamente i nick per i verdi ricevuti


Io invece li capisco, davvero. A certe persone non piace essere insultate, come dargli torto?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io invece li capisco, davvero. A certe persone non piace essere insultate, come dargli torto?


Se io sono convinta di quello che penso, esattamente come lo sei tu con gli insulti hai idea di cosa me ne faccio?
Diverso è se sai che porti avanti una posizione che non ha senso
Non mi sembra il tuo caso.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se io sono convinta di quello che penso, esattamente come lo sei tu con gli insulti hai idea di cosa me ne faccio?
> Diverso è se sai che porti avanti una posizione che non ha senso
> Non mi sembra il tuo caso.


Nah... essendo un pò narcisista non amo gli insulti, specialmente da parte dei fessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bella gente.
> Soprattutto sereni nelle proprie posizioni tanto da nascondersi.
> Apprezzo mille volte te pur non condividendo quasi nulla del tuo modo di pensare
> e io che sono più stronza di te avrei ringraziato pubblicamente i nick per i verdi ricevuti


Farfalla smettila di dare retta ai vaneggiamenti di sto imbecille che si vanta pure di fantomatici verdi ricevuti da eventuali cerebrobolliti tipo lui e Daniele il quale, ricordiamolo, in materia di rincoglionimento sta sempre un passo avanti a chiunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Aprile 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Nah... essendo un pò narcisista non amo gli insulti, specialmente da parte dei fessi.


Essere narciso e' l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi, coglione. E' che scrivi quello che ti passa per il cervello perche' non hai un cazzo di filtro che ti vaglia le cazzate e vai a ruota libera. Altro che coraggio di uscire allo scoperto, la tua e' imbecillita' allo stato brado. Adamantina, se vuoi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfalla smettila di dare retta ai vaneggiamenti di sto imbecille che si vanta pure di fantomatici verdi ricevuti da eventuali cerebrobolliti tipo lui e Daniele il quale, ricordiamolo, in materia di rincoglionimento sta sempre un passo avanti a chiunque.


Ma io non do retta nessuno
Ognuno esprime le sue idee e almeno lui lo fa. condivisibili o meno
Mi stanno più sulle palle gli appoggi in privato


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

non so cosa si provi, nessuno m'insulta mai


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Aprile 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non do retta nessuno
> Ognuno esprime le sue idee e almeno lui lo fa. condivisibili o meno
> Mi stanno più sulle palle gli appoggi in privato


Ma che cazzo te ne frega. Oh. I verdi e i rossi ci sono da sempre, capirai. Poi un verde di Daniele che sarebbe, probatorio? Probatorio dello stupido, casomai. Tu ti fai un sacco di problemi alla cazzo. Quello si vanta di verdi ricevuti per il suo "coraggio" (ammesso che siano veri) e tu lo lodi pure per il supposto coraggio. Ma quale coraggio? Coraggio di che? Questo e' scemo e non si rende conto. Non e' coraggio e' stupidita' pura.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo te ne frega. Oh. I verdi e i rossi ci sono da sempre, capirai. Poi un verde di Daniele che sarebbe, probatorio? Probatorio dello stupido, casomai. Tu ti fai un sacco di problemi alla cazzo. Quello si vanta di verdi ricevuti per il suo "coraggio" (ammesso che siano veri) e tu lo lodi pure per il supposto coraggio. Ma quale coraggio? Coraggio di che? Questo e' scemo e non si rende conto. Non e' coraggio e' stupidita' pura.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che fesso mamma mia... il fesso alpha.


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ti sei dimenticato di me?io non mi sono dimenticato di te....


Ciao Kid, non mi sono dimenticato di te, ma ne sono cambiate di cose? Pensa, che adesso anche se la mia compagna mi fornisse le corna più rmaificate della storia non mi importerebbe nulla, nel caso mi sentirei in dovere di poter andare con chiunque reputo interessante...e a me queste occasioni capitano una al giorno, quindi come vedi alla fine vivo tra due guanciali.

Rimane il fatto che io non tornerò più in Italia, questo è quanto mi sono ripromesso, renditi conto che vivo meglio sotto una dittatura che nella nostra bellissima democrazia, il significato è presto detto, siamo un popolo di poveretti che creddono che quella sia democrazia, vitando sempre gli stessi coglioni che si schierano una volta sotto una banidera e l'altra sotto un'altra, quella si chiama oligarchia e poco cambia da dove vivo io, è solo che qui sono meno ladri.

La vita può essere bella, basterebbe far fuori tutti i politici Italiani e sarebbe bellissima.

Ciao


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, non mi sono dimenticato di te, ma ne sono cambiate di cose? Pensa, che adesso anche se la mia compagna mi fornisse le corna più rmaificate della storia non mi importerebbe nulla, nel caso mi sentirei in dovere di poter andare con chiunque reputo interessante...e a me queste occasioni capitano una al giorno, quindi come vedi alla fine vivo tra due guanciali.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che io non tornerò più in Italia, questo è quanto mi sono ripromesso, renditi conto che vivo meglio sotto una dittatura che nella nostra bellissima democrazia, il significato è presto detto, siamo un popolo di poveretti che creddono che quella sia democrazia, vitando sempre gli stessi coglioni che si schierano una volta sotto una banidera e l'altra sotto un'altra, quella si chiama oligarchia e poco cambia da dove vivo io, è solo che qui sono meno ladri.
> 
> ...


Voglio vedere se qualcuno ti dà contro sui politici....


----------



## Diletta (27 Aprile 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, non mi sono dimenticato di te, ma ne sono cambiate di cose? Pensa, che adesso anche se la mia compagna mi fornisse le corna più rmaificate della storia non mi importerebbe nulla, nel caso mi sentirei in dovere di poter andare con chiunque reputo interessante...e a me queste occasioni capitano una al giorno, quindi come vedi alla fine vivo tra due guanciali.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che io non tornerò più in Italia, questo è quanto mi sono ripromesso, renditi conto che vivo meglio sotto una dittatura che nella nostra bellissima democrazia, il significato è presto detto, siamo un popolo di poveretti che creddono che quella sia democrazia, vitando sempre gli stessi coglioni che si schierano una volta sotto una banidera e l'altra sotto un'altra, quella si chiama oligarchia e poco cambia da dove vivo io, è solo che qui sono meno ladri.
> 
> ...


Ciao, come sei cambiato!
Non posso che essere contenta per te. 
Ma puoi dirmi come mai non ti interessa più un eventuale tradimento da parte della tua compagna (a proposito, è sempre la stessa?).
E ancora:
visto che dici che le occasioni te ne capitano tutti i giorni, riesci a non cedere oppure ti sei svincolato anche dal punto di vista morale?
In estrema sintesi: scopi a destra e a manca, senza ritegno?
Non mi stupirei mica tanto...


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

perché la chiami ancora _la mia ragazza?_​per l'ennesima volta: lasciala libera


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Aprile 2015)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ciao Kid, non mi sono dimenticato di te, ma ne sono cambiate di cose? Pensa, che adesso anche se la mia compagna mi fornisse le corna più rmaificate della storia non mi importerebbe nulla, nel caso mi sentirei in dovere di poter andare con chiunque reputo interessante...e a me queste occasioni capitano una al giorno, quindi come vedi alla fine vivo tra due guanciali.
> 
> Rimane il fatto che io non tornerò più in Italia, questo è quanto mi sono ripromesso, renditi conto che vivo meglio sotto una dittatura che nella nostra bellissima democrazia, il significato è presto detto, siamo un popolo di poveretti che creddono che quella sia democrazia, vitando sempre gli stessi coglioni che si schierano una volta sotto una banidera e l'altra sotto un'altra, quella si chiama oligarchia e poco cambia da dove vivo io, è solo che qui sono meno ladri.
> 
> ...


"Facciamo fuori tutti i politici italiani" presenti e futuri, ma il modo di agire e pensare del popolo italiano permane.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2015)

qui una volta era tutta campagna


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché la chiami ancora _la mia ragazza?_​per l'ennesima volta: lasciala libera


d'accordissimo con te...


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2015)

Concordo sui politici e di come si stia meglio fuori dal Italia con mio grande dispiacere per la nostra bella penisola
Io sto facendo avanti   e indietro x ragioni scolastiche dei figli ma siamo prossimi al cambiamento in qsto momento qui in vacanza saltando scuola ( giustificata )
Anche e soptutto x loro adesso
Dico anche perché ben conscia di essere stufa io x prima dei magheggi all' italiana 
Dove mi trovo adesso tutt'altra musica ne parlavo stasera con italiani residenti qui
Meritocrazia ma anche tempo x non soccombere al lavoro 
Alle 18.30 salvo imprevisti anche i dirigenti vanno a casa
Nessun presenzialismo 
Lavorare e con molto impegno , crescere se meritato e tempo x se ma soptutto servizi 


Bisogna trovare certo l occasione è poi il coraggio di fare sto passo


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Aprile 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui una volta era tutta campagna


infatti, certi discorsi non si possono sentire


----------

